# Nimm mich! [Thread des Jahres 2008]



## RR (12. August 2008)

Heute versuchen wir mal etwas Neues!

Ich werde in den nächsten drei Tagen (Di, Mi, Do) hier täglich mehrmals vorbei sehen.

Ok - das interessiert jetzt wirklich niemanden.

Allerdings werde ich unter allen die hier in dieser Zeit etwas posten,* zehn original Figuren aus Gothic 3 *verteilen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was muss man dafür tun?
Nur hier posten und seine Anschrift im Profil ausgefüllt haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich denn posten?
Mir egal. Allerdings wenn es mich interessiert, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit natürlich höher, dass ich eine der Figuren locker mache.

Wie oft kann ich da mitmachen?
Bis deine Finger bluten. Je öfter du postest, desto höher wird natürlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich darauf aufmerksam werde.

Nach welchen Kriterien werden die Figuren verteilt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie erfahre ich, ob ich eine der Figuren gewonnen habe?
Primär vom Postboten, der dir dein Päckchen überreicht. Wer es subtiler mag: ich nenne hier die Gewinner an Ort und Stelle.

Wenn dieses Posting nicht Antworten im deutlich dreistelligen Bereich erhält, werde ich mich hüten, solch eine Abgreifaktion ein zweites Mal zu starten.

An die Tasten....
fertig....

LOS!


----------



## Teslatier (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Komm ich vielleicht *jetzt* ins Fernsehen?


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Teslatier am 12.08.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Komm ich vielleicht *jetzt* ins Fernsehen?




Bissi mehr Aktivitäten hätt ich ich jetzt schon erwartet


----------



## der-jo (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

wollen wir mal sehen, was war das bahnbrechendste ereignis der letzten Jahre?

richtig, nichtlustig hat neue bilder.

wehe du sagst nun nichtlustig sei nichtlustig.


----------



## eXitus64 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 12.08.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[aktivität on] NIMM MICH!!!!!    [/aktivität off]


----------



## chbdiablo (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in den nächsten drei Tagen (Di, Mi, Do) hier täglich mehrmals vorbei sehen.




Und ab Freitag hast du dann dein 3-Tage-Wochenende?
Kein Wunder, dass du kein Büro mehr in Qualität eines Burtchens bekommst.


----------



## Ztyla (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hmmm...mir ist vor kurzem was passiert, das könnt ich hier eigentlich mal schildern:

Ich bin vor einigen Tagen über den Parkplatz zu meinem Auto, als mich folgendes Gesicht vom Asphalt aus anstarrte:

http://www.dorfwars.de/pueppi.jpg

Ich hatte das Gefühl, als würde dieser Puppenkopf mir etwas mitteilen wollen, deshalb hab ich ihn erstmal in die Hecke vor dem Haus gesetzt, von wo aus er die Nachbarn beobachten kann   (Dort ist auch das Foto entstanden)

Abends hab ich "Püppi" (so hab ich das Teil) mit rein genommen und sorgsam in eine Schatulle gepackt, damit es nicht friert. Meine Freundin hätt mir dafür fast den Hals umgedreht..

 

Seitdem (kein Witz!) schlaf ich verdammt schlecht, ich will den Kopf allerdings nicht entsorgen, weil ich ihn irgendwie originell finde (alleine der angesengte Teil des Gesichtes ist mysteriös!), ausserdem will ich in der Nachbarschaft Nachforschungen anstellen, woher das Ding kommen könnte. 

Vielleicht verbirgt das Teil ja eine dunkle Geschichte?

Ich halte Euch gern weiter auf dem Laufenden, wenns jemanden interessiert!

*
edit: Falls jemand mag, kann ich auch noch mehr Fotos von "Püppi" machen!*


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				chbdiablo am 12.08.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich wollte die Dinger bis Freitag aus dem Haus haben, weil die irre Platz verbrauchen. 
Hab ich erwähnt, dass man auch disqualifiziert werden kann?


----------



## Ztyla (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...mir ist vor kurzem was passiert, das könnt ich hier eigentlich mal schildern:
> 
> Ich bin vor einigen Tagen über den Parkplatz zu meinem Auto, als mich folgendes Gesicht vom Asphalt aus anstarrte:
> 
> ...




Wer nen Hinweis hat, von welchem Puppenmodell der Kopf kommt, möge dies bitte mal Kund tun - vielleicht hilft mir das bei den Recherchen weiter... Der Kopf ist übrigens durchgeschnitten, sieht von hinten also aus wie eine Maske.


----------



## cbw249 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> chbdiablo am 12.08.2008 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disqualifikation :o er wird den so böse sein *tststs*
oder ärgert dich deine Reisschüssel wieder ?  
Vielleicht hast du dir ein anderes Gefährt zwischen zeitlich zugelegt? ich hab im Kinovorspann auf dem Bat-motorrad ein großes RR auf dem auf dem tank gesehen.
Ist das dein neues Gefährt


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2008)

*Goodbypass*

Meine Mutter hatte letzte Woche ne Bypass-OP, daher hab ich ihr diesen "*Goodbypass*" gebastelt, den ich ihr morgen geben werde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder klick für direkte große version 

Ich glaub damit verdien ich so ne Figur!    Allein meine Idee für den Namen des Amtsleiters müßte doch schon reichen...


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Goodbypass*



			
				Herbboy am 12.08.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mmutter hatte letzte Woche ne Bypass-OP, daher hab ich ihr diesen "*Goodbypass*" gebastelt, den ich ihr morgen geben werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt - du bekommst Figur Nr. 10.

Richte deiner Mutter gute Besserung und unsere besten Grüße aus.


----------



## Ztyla (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dorfwars.de/pueppi.jpg




*@ RR:*

Wir könnten ja tauschen: Püppi gegen einen von den Schwertschwingern. 
Beide hübsch anzuschauen, nur verbraucht Püppi viiiel weniger Platz!


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bestechung?
Ich denk drüber nach.......


----------



## Lennt (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sind die Teile eigentlich lebensgroß, oder wie?


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Lieber RR,

vllt. sollten wir uns mal über die Wahrscheinlichkeit(en) unterhalten, nach welchem Schemata hier die Gewinner ausgelost werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit hier zu gewinnen ist, denke ich, genauso hoch bzw. niedrig wie die, dass du zu Herrn Burtchen gehst und ihm ins Gesicht sagst:

_"Chef, danke für alles ... danke für mein tolles Büro & mein Gehalt, was genau das wiederspiegelt, was ich leiste! Danke für alles!_"

Ich finde die Auswahlkriterien für einen Gewinn sollten jetzt schon etwas höher sein, als nur häufig hier zu posten. Des Weiteren, und ja, das ist in direkter Bestechungsversuch, pflege ich gute Kontakte zu Herrn Burtchen, wir sind quasi per Du ( soll heißen, hinter vorgehaltener Hand nenne ich Ihn Chris(tian) oder einfach nur Bursche, was aber liebevoll gemeint ist! ).

Das wiederum bedeutet für dich, und da wirds interessant, dass ich hier und da ein paar Worte fallen lassen kann ( "Arbeitsbedingungen", "Entlohnung" & ggf. auch "Urlaub" ). Die Definition von Urlaub besorgst du dir bitte aus alten Erinnerungen bzw. falls diese nicht mehr so taufrisch sind, von de.wikipedia.org.

Im Grunde hab ich viel Schmarrn geschrieben ohne das es einen Sinn hat, aber ich hatte gerade fünf ( 5 ) Minuten Zeit und hab diesen geistigen "Erguss" dazu benutzt, mich von meiner Arbeit abzulenken. Danke dafür und natürlich auch Danke für das bald kommende Geschenk.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Rabowke


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich möcht einfach mal wieder Post von Dir bekommen.
Zu Widescreen-Zeiten lag regelmässig was im Breifkasten.. sogar 2x Singles


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2008)

*AW: Goodbypass*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt - du bekommst Figur Nr. 10.
> 
> Richte deiner Mutter gute Besserung und unsere besten Grüße aus.


Ich danke Dir     Und ich werd's ausrichten, sie kommt wahrscheinlich schon Freitag in ne Reha, is alles gut verlaufen


----------



## Matze04 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falls Du bestechlich sein solltest...Ich hab irgendwo im Keller och ne ganze Puppe rum liegen 

Tante Edit: Ehe ich hier die Kripo auf den Hals gejagt bekomme: Es handelt sich um eine SPIELZEUG-Puppe. Zu echten Frauen bin ich natürlich viel netter...


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 12.08.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht einfach mal wieder Post von Dir bekommen.
> Zu Widescreen-Zeiten lag regelmässig was im Breifkasten.. sogar 2x Singles




Urgs..... das könnte man jetzt aber falsch verstehen......


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lennt am 12.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Teile eigentlich lebensgroß, oder wie?




Das nun nicht. Aber immerhin einen knappen, halben Meter und sehr edel verarbeitet.


----------



## Ztyla (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Püppi macht sich übrigens auch prima als Ergänzung anderer Objekte:

http://www.dorfwars.de/newpueppi.jpg


Brrrr, so langsam gruselts mich auch vor diesem Mistding...  

Suchen die eigentlich noch Konzeptvorschläge für Bioshock 2? Ne Fusion aus Little Sister und Big Daddy?


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 12.08.2008 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als ichs eben so nochmals durchgelesen habe, fand ich das auch 
:/

//ok, ich gebs zu, ich will so ein Teil, weil ich solche Figuren sammle.
Ob Akira, HDR , Mcfarlane's dragon oder Matrix. Für sowas werd ich in der neuen Wohnung eine Vitrine anschaffen
zZ stehen die Teil einfach so ein Reih und Glied .
Werd als Beweis am abend noch ein Foto hier reinstellen 

So, nu isses raus.


----------



## skicu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Theoretisch schuldest du mir noch Wiedergutmachung für die Putenmedaillons, die du mir vor einigen Jahren zugeschickt hast.
Zuhause werd ich mal das Foto von damals wieder ausgraben, dann stimmen mir sicher auch die anderen User hier zu. Zumal ich das Zeug damals sogar zur Hälfte gegessen habe!


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Lennt am 12.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will auch einen!
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rengaru (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hey, Schiebung!

Ich könnt schwören hier vorhin schonmal gepostet zu haben 

Übrigens ist mein Gewinn vom 24.Dezember bei dem Adventsspiel von vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht angekommen!


----------



## olstyle (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

So eine Puppe will ich auf keinen Fall, die ist ja grottenhässlich.
Also wenn du nicht wieder einen deiner sadistischen Tage hast dann schick mir keine  .


----------



## archwizard80 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Goodbypass*



			
				Herbboy am 12.08.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mutter hatte letzte Woche ne Bypass-OP, daher hab ich ihr diesen "*Goodbypass*" gebastelt, den ich ihr morgen geben werde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, muss ich mir mal merken.   Gute Besserung !


----------



## undergrounderX (12. August 2008)

*AW: Goodbypass*

Ich bräuchte da noch für morgen ein Geburtstaggeschenk für meinen Bruder. Wenn du die Dinger auch per Nachtexpress verschickst wäre ich auch intressiert ein zu gewinnen


----------



## Atropa (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich habe hier noch niiiie was gewonnen, überhaupt habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, wenn es hier also einen Gott (RR) geben sollte, der mich auch auf die süsse Seite des Lebens führen möchte, so soll er dies nun bitte tun, ich bin bereit, mein Herr !!!

Ausserdem kommt noch dazu, dass ich ebenfalls Motorradfahrer bin, wir dreckingen zweiradfahrenden Hunde aus der Hölle müssen doch einfach zusammenhalten. *grunz* 

HERR ERHÖRE MICH !!!!!!!  *winsel*


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 12.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HERR ERHÖRE MICH !!!!!!!  *winsel*


Boah ... Atropa!   
Früher warst du fies, gemein & viel punkiger. Jetzt kommt raus, dass du zarte und filigrane Finger hast ( Modellbauthread ) und nun bettelst du hier.

Früher, ja früher warst du mein Vorbild ...


----------



## Atropa (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 12.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Verzweiflung hat bereits aus vielen harten Kerlen ein jämmerliches Mädchen gemacht..... RR ERHÖHRE MICH !!!!


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 12.08.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 12.08.2008 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier posten ja fast nur "Sternchenträger"


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 12.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier noch niiiie was gewonnen, überhaupt habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, wenn es hier also einen Gott (RR) geben sollte, der mich auch auf die süsse Seite des Lebens führen möchte, so soll er dies nun bitte tun, ich bin bereit, mein Herr !!!


Das kenne ich, Seit 1 1/2 Jahren erhalte ich den PCGames Newsletter, nur um mal beim Treuegewinnspiel zu gewinnen - noch nie geschafft.

Des weiteren könntest du mir den Tag/die Woche retten, denn ich weiß jetzt, wie mein Zivildienst wird, habe heute meinen Zweiten Tag hinter mir und schon keinen Bock mehr.  Tja, aber so ist das Leben. Man kann sich nicht alles aussuchen.

Gedicht, um die Figur zu kriegen....

Da sitze ich hier, geplagt von Sorgen, 
sowohl am Abend als auch am Morgen,
die Trauer im Gesicht geschrieben,
wär ich doch bloß im Bauch der Mutter geblieben.

Doch das, was ich mir wünsche nur,
wär ne Gothic drei Figur.
UNd zu jeder kann mir der Rainer behelfen,
Rainer, mit Figur eines Elfen,
Rainer, der Mann der die Welt versteht,
Rainer, um den sich die Erde wirklich dreht,
Rainer, der schönste Mann des Planeten,
Rainer, wen kann es netteres geben.


Gedicht, wenn ich keine Figur kriege.....


Spoiler



Ein Mann der die Herzen der Frauen erhellt,
ein Mensch der weiß, was den Usern gefällt.
Ein Mann der mit Anmut und Sorgfalt besticht,
ja Rainer, das bist du nicht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wie oft und in welchen Abständen muss ich hier was reinposten um *"sicher"* eine Figur zu gewinnen?
Kann das jemand berechnen?


----------



## Boesor (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hmmm, also ich bin Abonnent und bemühe mich jetzt auch noch ehrenamtlich, aber mit viel Engagement, hier ordnung zu halten.
Naja, also Ordnung müssen natürlich die Doppelsternies halten, aber die brauchen ja auch Informanten 
So eine Gothic Figur könnte mich da schon weiter motivieren.

Aber klar, diese Begründung ist zu billig, daher verrate ich dir noch, dass ich schonmal was vom Burtchen persönlich gewonnen habe (das musste aber leider aus hygenischen Gründen nach 10 tagen in der Mülltonne verschwinden. Das Kunstlederimitat wollte leider seine Ausdünstungen nicht stoppen)

Damit hast du, lieber RR, jetzt die ultimative Gelegenheit mit einem besseren Preis einen Pluspunkt gegenüber deinem neuen "Brieffreund(feind)" Burtchen zu machen!
Die würde ich mir nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Aufgrund zahlreicher einschlägiger Studien kann es als erwiesen erachtet werden, dass sich die Aufmerksamkeit eines durchschnittlichen Mannes am Ehesten durch eindeutige sexuelle Reize wecken lässt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich jetzt also - den Studien zufolge - Deine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit haben dürfte, lieber Rainer, übergehe ich zum nächsten Schlüsselreiz für Männer, nämlich "Essen":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sollten sämtliche Fotos irgendwie an das Erste erinnern, liegt das nur an Deinem Unterbewußtsein, dass die Bilder miteinander verknüpft - ganz normal!)

Kommen wir zum letzten Schlüsselreiz (mittlerweile dürftest Du eigentlich *gar nichts* anderes mehr um Dich herum wahrnehmen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, und jetzt, nachdem Du eh leicht weggetreten bist, hast Du gewiß nichts dagegen, wenn ich eine dieser furchtbar sperrigen und überflüssigen Figuren an mich nehme, stimmt`s?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier posten ja fast nur "Sternchenträger"




von wegen - wir haben nur den rest gelöscht. ein paar "normalos" haben wir dringelassen, um den anschein der nicht-manipulation zu wahren...


----------



## doceddy (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich habe eine ziemlich lustige *Mafia-Geschichte*, die ich heute in der Schule erlebt habe, zu erzählen. 
Drei meiner Freunde und ich müssen mehrmals die Woche wegen dem Fach Russisch zum Nachbargymnasium gehen. Einer meiner Freunde war heute mit seinem Auto ( ein seeehr kleiner Nissan, Baujahr 1800 nochwas   ) da, also wollten wir mit dem Auto dahin fahren. Zwei andere Freunde wollte aber mit. Das macht also 6 Typen und ein kleines Auto. Also wohin mit dem Typen, den eh keiner mag? Richtig, in den Kofferraum! Kofferraum auf, der Kerl steigt ( freiwillig natürlich ) ein. 
Nach 2 Minuten Fahrt steigen wir aus dem Auto, welches neben dem Schulhof steht, auf dem sehr viele Schüler rumlaufen ( Pause halt ). Ich öffne den Kofferraum und sage: "Luigi, du hast nochmal Glück gehabt. Versuch nicht nochmal Geschäfte in unserer Stadt zu machen!" 
Mein Kumpel steigt aus dem Kofferraum und alle auf dem Schulhof gucken nur so     "WTF???"

Ich möchte anmerken, dass der Weg ungefährlich ist ( kleine schmale Strasse, in der man nur sehr langsam fahren kann ), und wir mit höchstens 20km gefahren sind.


----------



## Leertaste (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Herbboy am 12.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> von wegen - wir haben nur den rest gelöscht. ein paar "normalos" haben wir dringelassen, um den anschein der nicht-manipulation zu wahren...



Achso, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wieso du mich gebeten hast, hier zu posten...   

Wir sollten nur noch einen Satz pro Beitrag machen, damit wir auch bloß in die dreistelligen Beiträge kommen. Sonst macht RR das nie wieder und wird zu einer lustigen Schlagzeile in der BILD.
"Rockender Redakteur von Spielfiguren zerdrückt." oder "Killerspiele züchten Killerfiguren...erstes Opfer R.R. aus F....seine Mutter berichtet."


----------



## LordMephisto (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Dienstag, 12.08.2008. Ein Tag wie jeder andere?

Ich sitze wie eigentlich jeden Tag am Computer und surfe durch das Netz.
Plötzlich erschaudere ich. Ein Thread von RR im G&W Forum. Ein zweideutiger Titel. 
Mir läuft es kalt den Rücken runter. Ich werde geradezu Gelb vor Aufregung.
Ich klicke den Thread an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erregung macht sich breit. Ein Gewinnspiel von RR. Der Preis: Eine Gothic 3 Figur. 
Klasse, die kann ich gar nicht mal so gut gebrauchen. Mit zittrigen Fingern bewege ich die Maus. Gedankenverloren klicke ich auf „Antworten“, doch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...puhhh. Fast hätte ich auf löschen geklickt. Eine interstellare Katastrophe wurde grade noch abgewandt. Schweißgebadet schaffe ich es den Mauszeiger wenige Zentimeter weiter rechts auf Antworten zum stehen zu bekommen. *klick* 

Geschafft! Nun noch irgendetwas schreiben, was lustiges vielleicht? Ein Witz, ein übler Brüller, ein schenkelklopfer aller erster güte?

_Warum darf ein Herzkranker keine Cola und kein Bier trinken?

Weil er sonst Colabiert. _ Ha Ha Ha

Das dürfte genügen. Zufrieden klicke ich auf senden und lache still und unheimlich in mich hinein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Herbboy am 12.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieg ich jetzt eine?


----------



## Boesor (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klare Amtsanmaßung würde ich sagen! Sollte die sofortige Sperrung nach sich ziehen.


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 12.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe hier noch niiiie was gewonnen, überhaupt habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, wenn es hier also einen Gott (RR) geben sollte, der mich auch auf die süsse Seite des Lebens führen möchte, so soll er dies nun bitte tun, ich bin bereit, mein Herr !!!
> 
> Ausserdem kommt noch dazu, dass ich ebenfalls Motorradfahrer bin, wir dreckingen zweiradfahrenden Hunde aus der Hölle müssen doch einfach zusammenhalten. *grunz*
> 
> HERR ERHÖRE MICH !!!!!!!  *winsel*





aaargh.... viel zu dick aufgetragen.

Aber vielleicht morgen....


----------



## doceddy (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

*Falls dir meine kleine Geschichte nicht gefallen hat, möchte ich es anders versuchen.*

Mein Bruder zieht wegen Ausbildung um und kriegt deswegen von Eltern das Auto geschenkt, welches er und ich vorher immer geteilt haben. Ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, wenn ich nicht 3 mal die Woche in die Nachbarstadt ( 10km ) fahren müsste. Zwei mal wegen Training und ein mal wegen Job. Man kann zwar mit dem Zug fahren, aber das ist sehr teuer und er fährt sehr selten. Also muss ein Fahrrad her! Habe mich hier ein wenig umgesehen und das billigste Rad für 200€ gefunden.    
Genauso viel Geld habe ich noch auf dem Konto und meine Eltern geben mit nichts zu, obwohl mein Bruder ein Auto gekriegt hat   

Also brauche ich diese Figur um mich besser zu fühlen.


----------



## skicu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				LordMephisto am 12.08.2008 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit zittrigen Fingern bewege ich die Maus. Gedankenverloren klicke ich auf „Antworten“, doch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab vorhin wirklich einen Thread von RR gelöscht. Kannst ja mal im Forenmülleimer nachsehen.


----------



## RR (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 12.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich erwähnt, dass du Figur 9 bekommst?


----------



## olstyle (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 12.08.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 12.08.2008 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsache, allerdings war das hier der neuere, also warum ?


----------



## skicu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				olstyle am 12.08.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache, allerdings war das hier der neuere, also warum ?


Um RR zu ärgern. Der andere hatte ja schon zwei Posts im Gegensatz zu dem hier. 

Edit: Verfluchte Scheiße!
Jetzt wollte ich noch zwei Datensätze fertig machen und endlich heimgehen. Aber just beim vorletzten Datensatz hängt sich der SAP Client auf.
Toll, jetzt darf ich das Teil abschießen, neustarten, die ungespeicherten letzten 20 Datensätze neu eingeben, die andern zwei noch nachschieben, und kann dann erst heimgehen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 12.08.2008 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm ... Nein?! Aber großen Dank von mir!


----------



## gamerschwein (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 12.08.2008 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muss Figur 10 ja wohl an mich....
Ansonsten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Ich hab Erfahrung im Motorräder knacken. Also nicht , dass ich jetzt RR drohen würde. Schon gar nicht wegen der vielen unbeantworteten Mails und Liebesbekundungen oder der vielen Stunden dich ich vor seinem Haus gewartet hab , damit er meine Liebe erwidert. Nein ,  drohen könnte ich dir nicht.... Oder doch?


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 12.08.2008 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss Figur 10 ja wohl an mich....


Im Grunde hast du dich leider schon disqualifiziert.   
Hättest du diesen Thread aufmerksam gelesen, wüsstest du, dass Figur 10 bereits an Herbboy ging und RR rückwärts zählt und die Figuren verlost. 

Nichts für ungut "gamerschwein!". Mehr "schwein" beim nächsten mal. Da hast du wohl kein "schwein" gehabt.

Okay, reicht ...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich finde, allein für die Tatsache, daß ich für Gothic 3 zweimal Geld ausgegeben habe (und mir mit diesem Geständnis den Zorn der "Verbuggte Spiele darf man nicht kaufen!!!111einself"-Gemeinde zuziehe), hab ich so ne Figur verdient 
Und weil mir das ja sonst keiner glaubt, gibts auch ein Beweisbild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leertaste (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, allein für die Tatsache, daß ich für Gothic 3 zweimal Geld ausgegeben habe (und mir mit diesem Geständnis den Zorn der "Verbuggte Spiele darf man nicht kaufen!!!111einself"-Gemeinde zuziehe), hab ich so ne Figur verdient
> Und weil mir das ja sonst keiner glaubt, gibts auch ein Beweisbild dazu:


Lass dir lieber eine geben, weil du immer als "Ich gebe euch die CC-Wahl-Ergebnisse-Depp" hinhalten musst.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Leertaste am 12.08.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir lieber eine geben, weil du immer als "Ich gebe euch die CC-Wahl-Ergebnisse-Depp" hinhalten musst.


Super Idee! Hiermit offiziell der Bewerbung hinzugefügt. Außerdem noch "Sternträger-des-Vertrauens-Depp"


----------



## skicu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 12.08.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch schuldest du mir noch Wiedergutmachung für die Putenmedaillons, die du mir vor einigen Jahren zugeschickt hast.
> Zuhause werd ich mal das Foto von damals wieder ausgraben, dann stimmen mir sicher auch die anderen User hier zu. Zumal ich das Zeug damals sogar zur Hälfte gegessen habe!


Wie versprochen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(click to resize)

Wie gesagt: Dieses Etwas habe ich gegessen, weil ich an das Gute in RR glaubte.


----------



## BlackDead (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Zum Glück hat Dumbi den Thread noch nicht entdeckt. 

Was ist mir gerade wieder auffällt. 
Ist es eigentlich Zufall das einige COs immer wieder Bilder posten die ursprünglich aus einen bekannten englisch sprachigen Imageboard stammen?


----------



## gamerschwein (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 12.08.2008 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war eine Hommage an meine geistige und körperliche Vielseitigkeit , sowie meine ärztlich diagnostizierte Schizophrenie   



> Nichts für ungut "gamerschwein!". Mehr "schwein" beim nächsten mal. Da hast du wohl kein "schwein" gehabt.
> 
> Okay, reicht ...



Ja es reicht.... Wirklich


----------



## rengaru (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 12.08.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 12.08.2008 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soso, da haben wir also den Übeltäter, der mich fast dazu brachte durchzudrehen... 

Ich wusste doch, dass ich schonmal was gepostet habe, habs aber irgendwie nichtmehr gefunden


----------



## skicu (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 12.08.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, da haben wir also den Übeltäter, der mich fast dazu brachte durchzudrehen...
> 
> Ich wusste doch, dass ich schonmal was gepostet habe, habs aber irgendwie nichtmehr gefunden


Ja, deine war die zweite Antwort im gelöschten Thread.


----------



## Hannibal89 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

JUhu gibts wieder Trostpr...... ähhh Sonderpreise?


----------



## DonBarcal (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ni-Peng! Ni-Wumm!


----------



## Onkel_B (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Dies ist natürlich eine sehr interessante Aktion RR, keine Frage und ich finde ich erfülle 2 gute Kriterien dafür.

1. Der liegt ja gleich mal gut auf der Hand. Ich habe hier die Ehre Community Officer zu mimen und zu spielen. Dafür denke ich darf man gerne mal von Dir belohnt werden. 
2. Ich hab meinen Teil 2 mit der Note 2 abgeschlossen, was mich unheimlich stolz auf mich selbst macht und würde somit die Figur für mich selbst belohnenswert finden.

Nun hoffe ich das das Aussagekräftig genug ist, um deine volle Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Oder hätte ich doch eher billige billige Frauenwitze  ,  halbnackte Frauen in Lederklamotten und Harleys oder einfach nur das gute Bayerische Bier  anbieten solln?

Nun RR wird die Entscheidung bei dir liegen, wer deine Preise gewinnt. Entscheidest du dich für den Rest der anderen Poster oder einfach für mich.

Ich werde garantiert nicht dein Herzblatt sein ;P


----------



## Leertaste (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 12.08.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt doch im Endeffekt aufs Gleiche raus.   

Man sollte dir einen neuen Titel geben.


----------



## bierchen (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dieses Posting nicht Antworten im deutlich dreistelligen Bereich erhält, werde ich mich hüten, solch eine Abgreifaktion ein zweites Mal zu starten.


Nicht dass mich Gothic 3 interessieren würde, aber im Interesse der gesamten Community poste ich auch. Was bin ich nur für ein Gutmensch! 



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 12.08.2008 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Leertaste am 12.08.2008 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte dir einen neuen Titel geben.


Sone Figur zur Zierde der Spielesammlung (mit zweimal G3!!!! Außerdem durch diverse Spielemagazine begünstigt noch viermal Gothic 2 sowie dreimal Nacht des Raben. Nur Teil eins hab ich nur einmal.) würd mir erstmal reichen


----------



## doceddy (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*


wers nachmacht, ist blöd

Jetzt lies dir meine vorherigen Postings und schick mir endlich die Figur!!! 
Dann kriegst du *von mir* auch ukrainisches Geld als *Geschenk*


----------



## bsekranker (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Lieber RR,

mir wurde schon so oft die Ehre zuteil Post von dir zu bekommen, deshalb will ich mein Karma lieber nicht überstrapazieren und nehme an diesem Gewinnspiel nicht teil. Dementsprechend existiert dieses Posting überhaupt nicht, da ich andernfalls ja an der Verlosung teilnehmen würde.

MfG
bsekranker

P.S.: Wer ein nichtexistierendes Posting liest ist blöd!!1


----------



## rengaru (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> sowie dreimal Nacht des Raben.


Angeber. :p

Mein dNdR erkennt das DvD-Laufwerk nichtmehr als Original an


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 12.08.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wärs mit nem Deal? RR schickt mir eine G3-Figur, und dafür kriegst du von mir kostenlos(!) eine Zeitschriften-DVD mit Gothic 2 Gold zugesand. (was tut man nicht alles...  )


----------



## McDrake (12. August 2008)

*Ja, ich will!*

Wie versprochen meine kleine Sammlung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zwischen den Drachen, Lord Blackthorn, Kratos, Snake & co und ein paar Mädels aus Final Fantasy, würde sich die Figur recht wohl fühlen.
Und das wollen wir doch alle.
Ein schönes Heim für einen grossen Helden.


----------



## rengaru (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.08.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit nem Deal? RR schickt mir eine G3-Figur, und dafür kriegst du von mir kostenlos(!) eine Zeitschriften-DVD mit Gothic 2 Gold zugesand. (was tut man nicht alles...  )


Hmm, danke fürs Angebot, aber da nehm ich die Figur lieber selber und kaufe mir das Spiel einfach neu :p


----------



## Harlekin (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wenn ich eine bekomme wirst du, RR, von vorne bis hinten von Atropa verwöhnt!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine Appelle werden ab sofort eindringlicher. Schick mir einfach die Figur. Jetzt.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teslatier (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Harlekin am 12.08.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich eine bekomme wirst du, RR, von vorne bis hinten von Atropa verwöhnt!


Eher von hinten.


----------



## gamerschwein (12. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 12.08.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Appelle werden ab sofort eindringlicher. Schick mir einfach die Figur. Jetzt.
> 
> *schmu*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du Terrorist du!


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hallo,

Ich haette gerne so eine Figur weil ich in diesem Text alle Umlaute ausschreibe. Das bedeutet, dass ich mehr Arbeit habe als die anderen. Weil mir leider ansonsten kein anderer Grund mehr einfaellt, biete ich dir 2x1024MiB DDR2 Ram von Corsair an. Das ist nicht viel, aber immerhin... 512MB DDR1 wuerd ich auch noch dazu legen.

Gruß, toby


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

noch da die Dinger   

ich versuche es mal auf die alte Tour   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Zur Kategorie "Kinder schreiben an den lieben Rainer"

Lieber Rainer,
ich bitte dich, gebe bitte eine Figur an DJ-of-Borg, der ist immer so nett. Das ist jemand, der sich um meine Probleme kümmert, das ist jemand, dem man vertraut, er ist immer so lieb zu mir. Bitte lieber Rainer, ich werde auch immer artig sein und meinen Teller leer essen.

Liebe Grüße
Marco (6 Jahre)


Halo Rainer,
ich kene den atropa schon aus der Kindergarten. Früer hat der mir imer den bal weggenohmen. Der war dan imer so bööse zu mich. Aber dan, als der mit mir auf die glaiche grundschule gegangen ist, wurde der irgentwie viel neter, sogar viel neter wie derrabowke, sainen besten freund. Und sait dem mag ich den wirklich gärne. Lieber rainer, ich fände es supi, wen du iim jeetzt mal was schänken könntest. die figur tut der bestimt gut finden, der mal Vidiospiele. Den der war immer total net und hat einer schonen wendung gemacht.

Bite lieber Rainer

danke 
dain Kevin Justin (11 Jahre)


Lieber Rainer,

Papa hat mir gesagt, dass du der Weihnachtsmann bist. Und deswegen schreibe ich mal an dich, denn sonst kriege ich ja nix zu Weihnachten. Also, ich wünsche mir zu Weihnachten eine große Legoburg, einen Fussball und eine Figur aus einem Computerspiel, was Papa immer spielt. Das nennt sich "Gothic", ist total lustig das Spiel. Da kann man z.B. durch Wände laufen und Büsche fliegen lassen. Auch wenn es mir Papa nicht erlaubt (der ist so die Spaßbremse), ich spiele das manchmal, und möchte jetzt auch mal eine Figur haben. Aber Papa meinte, ich sollte lieber was für meine Altersklasse kriegen. Aber ich will diese Figur haben. Bitte bitte lieber Rainer, lieber Weihnachtsmann. Ich wünsche mir die Sachen so sehr.

Aber wenn du zu sehr beschäftigt bist, gib bitte die Sachen an Papa weiter, der kann die dann unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen. Macht der ja sonst immer.

Viele liebe Grüße und einen großen Knuddel

Jeff (8 Jahre)


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

übrigens verdiene ich die Figuren nicht nur weil ich dich mit meinem Bild oben schon längst überzeugt habe...
sondern   
weil du mir ja sowieso noch was schicken wolltest *Dr.Watson*  

gez. S.Holmes   

(bezieht sich auf deine Antwortmail, für mein genial gelöstes Beruferaten   )


----------



## jongerg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 13.08.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> dain Kevin



war der Name absichtlich? Passt perfekt   

Ansonsten: Geschleime hilft bei den Sterniewahlen mittlerweile nicht mehr, die sind schon Geldbeträge gewohnt.


Aber nun zu mir. *Ab jetzt lesen RR!!*

Also ich denke ich bin der perfekte Empfänger einer solchen Figur. Und warum? Ganz einfach: Hier wird ausdrücklich nach Spammern gefragt und da gehöre ich eindeutig in die Spitzengruppe. 

Allerdings ist das kein billiger Spam, sondern High-Quality-Offtopic-Posting.
Deshalb bin ich auch Vorstand im wichtigsten Club der Welt. Im *[1.] Offizieller YGO-Hase/n/r Club #kidszone*
Allein das reicht eigentlich schon für ne Figur.

Außerdem poste ich regelmäßig im wichtigsten Thread auf PCGH - im *Guten Morgen Zeleren Thread*. 

Und auch sonst bin ich immer vertreten wenn es kein richtiges Thema gibt, wie z.B den Sternie-Wahl-Threads.

Eigentlich würde das alles schon reichen, aber hier jetzt noch mein ganzer Stolz, meine größte Errungenschaft: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das mal nicht genug Anzeichen für einen niveauvollen Spammer sind...dann kommt morgen vllt der nächste Streich.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 12.08.2008 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nochmal auf mich aufmerksam mach*
Nein!
Ich werde nicht betteln.
Ich werde auch nicht schleimen.
Ich werde keine nackten Frauen posten.
Ich werde keinen Bestechungsversuch vornehmen.
Ich werde keine Drohungen aussprechen.
Ich werde auch den lieben, guten, höchst ehrenwerten Herrn Redakteur
keine völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene, total verlogene Story auftischen,
nur damit ich so eine wunderschöne, begehrenswerte und höchst dekorative
Gothic 3 Figur bekomme.
Obwohl ich die schon sehr gerne hätte


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ersuche untertänigst um Zusendung einer Gothic 3 Figur...


----------



## Vordack (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Text



Damit ich, selbst wenn ich den Computer aus habe, an ein Spiel erinnert werde worauf ich mich wahnsinnig gefreut habe, mit einem ungeheuten ELAN angefangen habe zu spielen und trotz wohlwollens leider der Spaß durc hviele ungereimtheiten stak getrübt wurde?

Ne danke RR^^

Trotzdem danke


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Vordack am 13.08.2008 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RR! RR! RR!
Der will keine!
Ich würd´ sie nehmen...


----------



## HanFred (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

ein ständchen für rainer

http://bay01.imagebay.com/bay.php?view=51273_peter64.swf&width=1024&height=768

und ein tänzchen

http://bay01.imagebay.com/bay.php?view=51274_EssenceofSATAN.swf&width=1024&height=768


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> RR! RR! RR!
> Der will keine!
> Ich würd´ sie nehmen...



Dieser Neid ist einfach ekelhaft, ihr müsst gönnen können. Ich gönne sie euch allen und soviel gönnen sollte durch einen grossen Gönner gegönnt werden. 

Rainer, mein Freund, alter Saufkumpane, Bruder aus der Hölle, vergess mich nicht.... 

Wieder zu dick aufgetragen ?


----------



## Avenga (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

hm, eigentlich hab ich gothic 3 nach ner woche oder so weggelegt, weil ich mich nicht mehr dafür motivieren konnte, von daher interessiert mich die figur nicht so. ich will aber eine, um irgendjemanden in der community eins auszuwischen, obwohl, die figur würde ja eh nur in der ecke verstauben. da es mir auch zu hart wäre, sie über ebay zu verkaufen, behalt deine figur lieber.


----------



## HanFred (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

ich habe das spiel sogar zweimal gekauft, weil ich nicht auf die CE warten wollte.
könnte das nicht mindestens eine figur wert sein?


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

da ein jeder troll kalauer sammelt, hier noch einer von mir:

Es ist verboten den Toten die Hoden zu verknoten.

mit friesischen dialekt is das der overkill an jedem Lagerfeuer...

hm, ansonsten hab ich nicht viel vorzuweisen. Aber wer Kalauer liebt, dem reicht das.


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				HanFred am 13.08.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das spiel sogar zweimal gekauft, weil ich nicht auf die CE warten wollte.
> könnte das nicht mindestens eine figur wert sein?




Dasselbe hat schon DJ_of_Borg versucht.   

Ich wollte damals die CE kaufen aber Weltbild hat mir nur die normale Version geliefert.   
Deswegen wollte ich schon immer so eine Figur haben um mein armseliges Leben zu bereichern. 

Außerdem hat meine Mutter vor kurzen eine Gehirnoperation gehabt und kann aufgrund dessen momentan nicht arbeiten, sie würde sich bestimmt freuen wenn ich ein Paket von Herrn Rosshirt bekomme.


----------



## HanFred (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem hat meine Mutter vor kurzen eine Gehirnoperation gehabt und kann aufgrund dessen momentan nicht arbeiten, sie würde sich bestimmt freuen wenn ich ein Paket von Herrn Rosshirt bekomme.


die mitleidsschiene könnte ich auch fahren, kein problem. aber ich möchte Rainer doch nicht mit traurigen geschichten belasten.
deshalb versuche ich es mit etwas fröhlicherem plus einer bestechung:

diesen mai bin ich dreissig jahre alt geworden. eine gothic-figur wäre doch ein perfektes geburtstagsgeschenk für so einen alten kindskopf wie mich.
Rainer, du darfst natürlich gerne an die grillparty diesen samstag, dem 16. august kommen, die ich mit zwei guten freunden, die ebenfalls dieses jahr dreissig geworden sind, organisiere.


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				HanFred am 13.08.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> die mitleidsschiene könnte ich auch fahren, kein problem. aber ich möchte Rainer doch nicht mit traurigen geschichten belasten.




Aber die Mitleidstour scheint anscheinend zu funktionieren.  
Dabei habe ich das gar nicht nötig. 

Aber man versucht halt alles um eine billige Figur zu bekommen.


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 12.08.2008 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und wie immer: Du denkst halt mit!


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man versucht halt alles um eine * billige * Figur zu bekommen.


Damit hast du dich disqualifiziert


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doceddy am 12.08.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> _edit skicu: quotespam entfernt_
> 
> wers nachmacht, ist blöd
> 
> ...




Ukrainisches Geld? Klasse - her damit. Bitte Schein(e), auch wenn sie wenig Wert besitzen.
Danke.
Du bekommst Figur Nr. 8


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Ich als dein gegenpool sollte eigentlich im Sinne einer Art Völkerverständigung von dir mit einer dieser phatastischen Figuren bedacht werden.

Du bist Bayer, ich Preuße
Du bist Raucher, ich Nichtraucher
Du bist Motorradfahrer, ich Autofahrer 

Das wäre doch wirklich ein schönes Signal der Völkerverständigung.


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin doch nur ehrlich.   

Diese Figuren werden nämlich auffallend oft irgendwo verlost. 
Deswegen dachte mir das die Figuren nicht allzu hochwertig sind und deswegen gerne verteilt werden.


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 12.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es funktioniert! 
 

Du bekommst Figur Nr. 7!


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 13.08.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im Gegenteil. Diese Figuren sind sogar ausgesprochen hochwertig verarbeitet und sehen wirklich klasse aus.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Figuren werden nämlich auffallend oft irgendwo verlost.
> Deswegen dachte mir das die Figuren nicht allzu hochwertig sind und deswegen gerne verteilt werden.


WAS?
Ich flehe praktisch (innerlich) um das Teil und du willst sowas mit dieser Einstellung gewinnen?
Das wär ja schön unfair, wenn du das Teil so bekommen würdest


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hallo,

ich will auch eine haben... 

wie schon gesagt... 2x1GB DDR2 Corsair + 512MB DDR1


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil. Diese Figuren sind sogar ausgesprochen hochwertig verarbeitet und sehen wirklich klasse aus.




Dann schick McDrake eine damit er sich von der Hochwertigkeit überzeugen kann. 
Außerdem würde sie bestimmt zu seinen restlichen Figuren passen. 
Ausnahmsweise bin ich mal selbstlos und empfehle andere User. 
Es ist schon traurig genug das man hier wieder beobachten kann wie jeder auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist um etwas zu gewinnen.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schick McDrake eine damit er sich von der Hochwertigkeit überzeugen kann.
> Außerdem würde sie bestimmt zu seinen restlichen Figuren passen.
> Ausnahmsweise bin ich mal selbstlos und empfehle andere User.


Jetzt bin ich wirklich beinahe zu Tränen gerührt.
Aber ich hatte gehofft, dass mein "Guter Platz für grossen Helden"-Foto gereicht hätte.



> Es ist schon traurig genug das man hier wieder beobachten kann wie jeder auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist um etwas zu gewinnen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon traurig genug das man hier wieder beobachten kann wie jeder auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist um etwas zu gewinnen.


Ich habe sogar selbstlos angeboten, einem armen Member gratis ein Spiel zukommen zu lassen um sein defektes zu ersetzen, wenn ich eine Figur abbekommen würde. Und was kommt dabei rum? Nix. 100% Mißachtung. Die Welt ist SO schlecht. Natürlich gibts EINE Möglichkeit, mich da vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen... *hüstel*


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 13.08.2008 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hast du jetzt sehr schön gesagt!

Darum bekommst du auch Figur Nr. 6!


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.08.2008 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwann werd ich auch noch eine Schnappen 
*überleg*
So.. jetzt muss ich aber mal kurz arbeiten gehen


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 13.08.2008 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sind ja noch FÜNF da!!!


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann werd ich auch noch eine Schnappen
> *überleg*
> So.. jetzt muss ich aber mal kurz arbeiten gehen



Ich werde auch weiterhin ein gutes Wort für dich einlegen.


----------



## skicu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 12.08.2008 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pass bitte zukünftig etwas beim Quoten auf - ich habe oben diesen "Quotespam" von doceddy in deinem Quote entfernt, da sonst dauernd das Forum überbreit wird. 

Und überlege dir doch bitte, zukünftig etwas grafisch unauffälligere Signaturen zu benutzen.


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast du jetzt sehr schön gesagt!
> 
> Darum bekommst du auch Figur Nr. 6!



Nein, auf diesen billigen Trick fällst du rein? Ich bin erschüttert.
Aber schlau gemacht vom schwarzen Tod!


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 13.08.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



übersiehst du meine posts eigentlich absichtlich???


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, auf diesen billigen Trick fällst du rein? Ich bin erschüttert.
> Aber schlau gemacht vom schwarzen Tod!




Ich muss mich jetzt bei einen Bild bedienen das schon LordMephisto gepostet hat aber es passt einfach zu gut.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

"Was wir brauchen, sind ein paar verrückte Leute; seht euch an, wohin uns die Normalen gebracht haben."

George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Tibu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

...Denkt denn hier niemand an die Kinder!...  

Ok, das ist aus den Simpsons geklaut. Aber nachdem die Figuren ja heißbegehrt sind, würde ich im Gewinnfall, die Figur versteigern und den erlös einem örtlichem Kinderheim spenden.
Spendenquittung gibts dann als beweis.


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 13.08.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> "Was wir brauchen, sind ein paar verrückte Leute; seht euch an, wohin uns die Normalen gebracht haben."
> 
> George Bernard Shaw



"Salve lucru!" (Es lebe der Gewinn!)

unbekannt


----------



## Ztyla (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 12.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, RR, wie siehts aus? 

Ich kann derzeit leider kein neues Foto machen, bin gerade auf Arbeit - allerdings  passt sie doch hervorragend.. Ein echtes Schmuckstück für die Vitrine!

http://www.dorfwars.de/newpueppi.jpg

Das ist übrigens keine Fotocollage, der Kopf passt wirklich genau auf den Big Daddy!

Falls Rainer nicht will - sonst jemand Interesse


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Okay, nächster Versuch:

Sehr geehrter Herr Rosshirt,

da Sie aus unerfindlichen Gründen bis jetzt anscheinend nicht die Zeit gefunden haben, meine unglaublich subtilen (  ) Anfragen zwecks Überlassung einer "Gothic 3 (TM)" - Figur eingehender zu studieren, möchte ich sie hiermit ersuchen, folgender Drohung
Bitte Gehör zu schenken:

[  ] *Wenn ich die Figur bekomme, hole ich Sie (in dem Fall die Figur) persönlich in Fürth ab. Sie sparen sich also die Portokosten! Des Weiteren würde ich meine nette Freundin mitbringen und gemeinsam mit Ihnen (jetzt speziell Sie, die Figur kann z.B. im Auto verbleiben) einen Kaffee (z.B. in ihrer Mittagspause) trinken gehen - natürlich auf meine Rechnung!*

[  ] *Wenn ich die Figur bekomme, sehe ich von o. G. ab.*


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				tobyan am 13.08.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 13.08.2008 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja noch FÜNF da!!!


Jaja.. ich weiss. Nur gehen mir langsam die Idden aus.
Nicht erschrecken, wenn jetzt dann was ganz dummes gepostet wird.
Uralt-Witze, dumme Kalauer, Bilderspam
ICH HAB DICH GEWARNT!

*irrindiegegendzwickerundverzeifeltandenfingernägelnkau*


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich wünsche mir nur noch eins, etwas ganz bescheidenes, Weltfrieden.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 13.08.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir nur noch eins, etwas ganz bescheidenes, Weltfrieden.



Ich wünsche mir eigentlich ganz unbescheiden so eine Sch...figur, weil ich ein gottverd... Nerd bin, der jeden Mist, von Star Trek bis StarWars sammeln muss und dessen Zimmer voller Vitrinen mit solchem Zeug steht...obwohl mir mein Verstand eigentlich sagt, dass ich viel zu alt für so einen Krampf bin...


----------



## Freaky22 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 13.08.2008 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wünsche mir so eine Figur weil ich sonst keine Freunde habe und ich dann endlich jemanden zum reden habe und mit ihm über den Inhalt dieses Forums lachen kann


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir eigentlich ganz unbescheiden so eine Sch...figur, weil ich ein gottverd... Nerd bin, der jeden Mist, von Star Trek bis StarWars sammeln muss und dessen Zimmer voller Vitrinen mit solchem Zeug steht...obwohl mir mein Verstand eigentlich sagt, dass ich viel zu alt für so einen Krampf bin...


Mit dieser Masche hab ichs auch schon versucht. Und ich poste hier immer noch rum...hatte also keinen Erfolg.
Er muss noch andere emotionale Angriffspunkte haben.


----------



## pilli (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

hier nun auch mein spam....


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich viel zu alt für so einen Krampf bin...



Achtung Standardspruch-Alarm: Man ist doch immer nur so alt wie man sich auch fühlt !!!


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Masche hab ichs auch schon versucht. Und ich poste hier immer noch rum...hatte also keinen Erfolg.
> Er muss noch andere emotionale Angriffspunkte haben.



Als einer der wenigen Abonnenten hier (hast du das gelesen RR) lese ich natürlich immer die Rumpelkammer.

Angriffspunkte sind:
- mieseste Rechtschreibung
- Fotos von RR
- Raubkopien (in der guten alten Zeit, so Anfang mitte der 90er)
- FDM, Fehler des Monats, vor allem wenn die Leser nicht einsehen wollen, dass damit nicht ein kleiner Rechtschreibfehler gemeint ist.
- RR als Vorbild 

Das problem ist nur, wenn man diese Themen vertieft wird man ihn vermutlich höchstens reizen.
Und dann wird er wieder Drohungen loswerden wie: Wenn ein Bayer zurückweicht nimmt er nur Anlauf.

Die beste Taktik scheint zur Zeit Bestechung zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Als einer der wenigen Abonnenten hier (hast du das gelesen RR) lese ich natürlich immer die Rumpelkammer.


Haben hier im Geschäft  PCGames auch abonniert  *wink*



> Angriffspunkte sind:
> - mieseste Rechtschreibung


Is mier dohc ein wenik zu einfac


> - Fotos von RR


Seh ich aus wie Fox Mulder?


> - Raubkopien (in der guten alten Zeit, so Anfang mitte der 90er)


Hab ich nur Originale... verdammt


> - RR als Vorbild


Versteht sich ja von selbst. Das muss man ja nicht hinschreiben


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Eure gier nach diesen Figuren ist einfach nur noch ekelhaft, ihr prostituiert euch ja regelracht dafür. Ich habe seit heute morgen meine irdischen Fesseln der Güterverehrung abgelegt und wünsche mir nur noch Weltfrieden und G3-Figuren für alle.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 13.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Eure gier nach diesen Figuren ist einfach nur noch ekelhaft, ihr prostituiert euch ja regelracht dafür.


Irgendwie schäm ich mich auch.
Aber bin ich schon so weit gegangen, ich kann jetzt nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 13.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



subtil subtil sag ich nur.. man betrachte den hinweis auf rechtschreibfehler und das 2.letzte wort...

drake hats mal wieder nicht gepeilt   
denn wenn man sich schon prostituiert, dann ja wohl *eben weil* es um RR's Gothic Figuren geht. oder?


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				der-jo am 13.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> denn wenn man sich schon prostituiert, dann ja wohl *eben weil* es um RR's Gothic Figuren geht. oder?


Ich wollts einfach nie soweit kommen lassen.
Aber ganz offensichtlich hat* jeder * seinen Preis.


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 13.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



willig und billig? das ist mein stichwort   
hab ich erwähnt das ich riesige wohlgeformte Brüste habe?


----------



## LordMephisto (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hat es eigentlich schon einer auf die altmodische, einfache und direkte Art versucht? 

-->


Hallo Rainer,
Diese Gothic 3 Figur gefällt mir recht gut und würde auf meinem Schreibtisch gut aussehen.
Daher bitte ich dich ohne Umschweife mir eine davon zu schenken.
Ich würde mich darüber sehr freuen und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen.

LordMephisto


----------



## undergrounderX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hoffe nur die Figuren werden durch die Post nicht ver(buggt)mackt.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				der-jo am 13.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> willig und billig? das ist mein stichwort
> hab ich erwähnt das ich riesige wohlgeformte Brüste habe?


Kannst dich ja hier  mal melden.


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 13.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber hier wären die Erfolgschancen noch höher.


----------



## DonBarcal (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!

Ich werde nie aufhören, Ni zu dir zu sagen, wenn du mich nicht beschwichtigst!


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DonBarcal am 13.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!
> 
> Ich werde nie aufhören, Ni zu dir zu sagen, wenn du mich nicht beschwichtigst!


Ich hol dir gleich ein Gebüsch!


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DonBarcal am 13.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt, wo hab ich nur den hering?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Okay, Versuch Nr. 5:

Billige Tierbilder (diesmal ich mit meiner Katze)....BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jongerg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 13.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab beim ersten mal überfliegen Penis gelesen


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sind die Teile eigentlich lebensgroß, oder wie?  [/quote]


Das nun nicht. Aber immerhin einen knappen, halben Meter und sehr edel verarbeitet. [/quote]
Nein!
Ich werde nicht betteln.
Ich werde auch nicht schleimen.
Ich werde keine nackten Frauen posten.
Ich werde keinen Bestechungsversuch vornehmen.
Ich werde keine Drohungen aussprechen.
Ich werde auch den lieben, guten, höchst ehrenwerten Herrn Redakteur
keine völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogene, total verlogene Story auftischen,
nur damit ich so eine wunderschöne, begehrenswerte und höchst dekorative
Gothic 3 Figur bekomme.
Obwohl ich die schon sehr gerne hätte  [/quote]

Es funktioniert! 
 

Du bekommst Figur Nr. 7! [/quote]
Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke!
Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! u.s.w.


----------



## rengaru (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke!
> Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! u.s.w.


Ich finde, weil du nicht quoten kannst und ich es zuerst bemerkt habe, überlässt du mir deine Figur. Danke


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				jongerg am 13.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab beim ersten mal überfliegen Penis gelesen


Letzten Samstag kam ein Kunde und fragte nach dem Pussy...Rest  hatte ich nicht verstanden.
Also fragte ich nochmals nach.
Er wieder:
Ich such den Pussynuschelnuschel.
Es stellte sich dann raus, dass er den * Bus-si*umaltor gesucht hat.
Wir haben uns beinahe nen Schranz gelacht


----------



## doceddy (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Oh man ist das GEIL!!! DANKE!!!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (13. August 2008)

*blub*

Lässt du dich evtl. mit gutem Erlanger Bier bestechen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 (gut, aber kaum zu verschicken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(nicht ganz so gut, aber immerhin leichter zu verschicken, zwecks Abfüllung in Flaschen).


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 13.08.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich probier schon immer rum...
Entweder ich lösche alles  - oder es sieht anders aus als geplant.
 
Beeinträchtigt aber mein Wissen und meine Meinungsbildung nicht...


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: blub*

ok, dann fotomontagen:

ich bin Michael Knight!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich bin es wirklich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso:


Büdde büdde lieber rainer lass mir eine figur zukommen. ich will sie nichtmal für mich selbst, sondern für einen guten freund der so gerne Gothic spielt.. und der hat bald geburtstag. büdde


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: blub*

Versuch Nr. 6:

Okay,okay, ich wollte mich eigentlich vor schwerer *körperlicher* Arbeit drücken, aber wenn's - und NUR dann - gar nicht anders geht *seufz*, würde ich mich bereit erklären, hmm, sagen wir mal, *10 Leserbriefe* zu beantworten...sozusagen als Urlaubsvertretung...*schluchz*

Das ist ein _mehr als_ fairer Deal...


----------



## Lennt (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 13.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jemand kauft das? Unglaublich!  Muss ich gleich meinem Kumpel erzählen, der hat ca. die Hälfte des Spiels programmiert 

Bekomm ich ne Figur dafür, dass ich erleiden muss dass mein bester Freund so einen Käse in die Welt setzt?


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lennt am 13.08.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomm ich ne Figur dafür, dass ich erleiden muss dass mein bester Freund so einen Käse in die Welt setzt?


Alle Titel von Astragon verkaufen sich recht gut!


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Versuch Nr. 7 _"Göttliche Intervention"_:

Hab' Erbarmen, oh Herr!


----------



## der-jo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Lennt am 13.08.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar, wer seeded denn auch den Bussimulator?   

da biste unten durch auf'm Pausenhof.


----------



## skicu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Mir ist ja klar, dass jeder seinen Preis hat.

Aber ich hab nach meinem ersten, unbeholfenen Versuch wenigstens aufgehört. Liegt euer Preis wirklich nicht höher als einen Klumpen Plastik zu bekommen, bei dem man, immer wenn man ihn ansieht, daran denken muss, aus welchen dreckigen Händen er kam? :o


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 13.08.2008 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist ja klar, dass jeder seinen Preis hat.
> 
> Aber ich hab nach meinem ersten, unbeholfenen Versuch wenigstens aufgehört. Liegt euer Preis wirklich nicht höher als einen Klumpen Plastik zu bekommen, bei dem man, immer wenn man ihn ansieht, daran denken muss, aus welchen dreckigen Händen er kam? :o



Hmm, auch eine Methode. Statistisch führt sie allerdings eher selten zum Erfolg, da Beleidigungen selten Geschenke nach sich ziehen. 

Ich für meinen Teil möchte nur einmal was von RR zugeschickt bekommen, und diesmal ist es halt zufällig etwas, was nicht sofort im Müll landen würde...


----------



## Hannibal89 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Klasse kaum gibts was geschenkt, fangen erst an alle zu betteln oder zu handeln, um sich dann gegenseitig um den Hals zu fallen, seid wenigstens so ehrlich und sagt: *Ich WILL die Figur haben!* und nicht: "Gib ihm eine er hat sie verdient, aber ich nehme auch eine"   

BTW: Ich hätte zwar auch gerne eine, aber hab mich wohl durch den Sonderpreis beim letzen Gewinnspiel disqualifiziert^^  

Edith: Ich bin mir der Ironie bewusst, dass das einzige was jeder von euch die Fett-geschriebenen Worte liest und das post scriptum


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



> Ich finde, weil du nicht quoten kannst und ich es zuerst bemerkt habe, überlässt du mir deine Figur. Danke


 [/quote]
*probier*


> Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke!
> Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! u.s.w.


[/quote]
Jetzt kann ich´s! Es gibt also keinen Grund mehr, die mit großem Opfer gewonnene, (Ich hab´ schließlich meine Anonymität aufgegeben)
Figur abzugeben


----------



## Matze04 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

So, ich erzähl euch jetzt mal, wie ich hier bei mir zuhause eingebrochen bin. Das ist keine 10 Minuten her.

Ich wollte mal schnell ins Dorf fahren, ein paar Sachen erledigen.
Also was braucht man da: Autoschlüssel, Zulassung, Portemonnaie...Schlüssel? Ja!  NEIN! Eben diesen hab ich dummerweise total vergessen.

OK soweit nichts schlimmes, ist mir schon ein paar mal passiert. Was hab ich sonst immer gemacht? Gewartet, das die Eltern heim kommen. Nur dummerweise sind die gerade im Urlaub und bis Samstag im Auto hausen war mir jetz dann doch zu doof. Und Schlüsseldienste arbeiten so, das ich danach ne neue Tür hätte kaufen müssen.

Also hab ich überlegt und geschaut, was ich machen könnte. Und da ist mir aufgefallen, das ich heute früh vergessen hatte, das eine Fenster zuzumachen. Es war zwar zugefallen, aber der Riegel stand noch auf "offen" und ein leichter Schubs würde mir den Weg ins traute Heim öffnen.
Problem: Das Fenster ist 7 Meter über dem Erdboden. Also brauchte ich eine Leiter...eine lange Leiter.
Nun musste ich also Die Nachbarschaft nach einer min 7,50m langen Leiter absuchen.
Und man glaubt es kaum. Ich fand eine.

Ich kann nur soviel sagen: in der Theorie erschien mir das ganze wesentlich einfacher. Die Leiter war wackelig, die halbe Nachbarschaft hatte inzwischen mein Malheur mitbekommen und auf dem halben Weg fiel mir ein, das ich ja Höhenangst hatte.

Als ich dann endlich oben und in der sicheren, wohligen und vertrauten Umgebung meines Schlafzimmers war, wusste ich eines: NIE WIEDER VERGESSE ICH MEINEN SCHLÜSSEL...zumindest bis zum nächsten mal.


Grüße, Matze


----------



## Lennt (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hannibal89 am 13.08.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse kaum gibts was geschenkt, fangen erst an alle zu betteln oder zu handeln, um sich dann gegenseitig um den Hals zu fallen, seid wenigstens so ehrlich und sagt: *Ich WILL die Figur haben!* und nicht: "Gib ihm eine er hat sie verdient, aber ich nehme auch eine"


Hm, stimmt. *Ich WILL die Figur haben!*


----------



## Lennt (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Lennt am 13.08.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, sind ja auch sauber programmiert.  Erwähnte ich, dass der Kerl 17 Jahre alt ist?  Der wird nochmal was ganz Großes


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hannibal89 am 13.08.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse kaum gibts was geschenkt, fangen erst an alle zu betteln oder zu handeln, um sich dann gegenseitig um den Hals zu fallen, seid wenigstens so ehrlich und sagt: *Ich WILL die Figur haben!* und nicht: "Gib ihm eine er hat sie verdient, aber ich nehme auch eine"
> 
> BTW: Ich hätte zwar auch gerne eine, aber hab mich wohl durch den Sonderpreis beim letzen Gewinnspiel disqualifiziert^^



Ich hab' einmal von Burtchen "RaymanRavin' Rabbids" bekommen...aber das ist jetzt schon wieder ein Weilchen her.

Apropos, hab' ich eigentlich schon mal in dem Thread erwähnt, dass ich gerne eine solche Figur hätte?!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich für meinen Teil möchte nur einmal was von RR zugeschickt bekommen, und diesmal ist es halt zufällig etwas, was nicht sofort im Müll landen würde...



Ich hab schon mehrmals was von RR geschickt bekommen, einen Gothic-3 Artwork-Kalender, ein Paket, u.A. mit Schlüsselbändern, einen Kartenspiel und einem Rollenspiel auf Tschechisch (aber mit deutschen Untertiteln!)  und als drittes ein Mauspad (das ich immernoch benutze).
3 Pakete! Wird wieder Zeit für Babbelfisch bzw. Filme raten.


----------



## BlackDead (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich habe ja ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken. 
 Also danke Rossi für die Figur.   

Aber ich wünsche mir das Spassbremse und McDrake auch noch eine Figur bekommen sie versuchen es so verzweifelt und mitleiderregend das sie es einfach verdient haben.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 13.08.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wieder Zeit für Babbelfisch bzw. Filme raten.


DAS waren noch Zeiten
*sniff*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich wünsche mir das Spassbremse und McDrake auch noch eine Figur bekommen sie versuchen es so verzweifelt und mitleiderregend das sie es einfach verdient haben.




Mal schauen, was mir heut abend nach nem Bier noch einfällt


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 13.08.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja ganz vergessen mich zu bedanken.
> Also danke Rossi für die Figur.
> 
> Aber ich wünsche mir das Spassbremse und McDrake auch noch eine Figur bekommen sie versuchen es so verzweifelt und mitleiderregend das sie es einfach verdient haben.



Kommt meine Bettelei wirklich *so* mitleiderregend rüber? 
 :-o


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ok, jetzt fahre ich die harten Geschütze auf: Bekomme ich keine Figur, bekommst du Aktbilder von mir, so richtig dreckig.....und das wollen wir wohl beide nicht, oder ? 




			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt meine Bettelei wirklich *so* mitleiderregend rüber?
> :-o


Finde ich gaaaarrrr niiiicht, lass dir von den Spaten bloß nichts einreden.


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.08.2008 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall.
Sollte RR sich vertun und mir aus Versehen eine schicken wäre ich glatt versucht, sie an dich weiterzuleiten.
oder an McDrake, da ich ein herz für Minderheiten habe und er außerdem mit mir den F1 Thread am Leben erhält

Hmm, nee doch lieber an MCDrake...


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Atropa am 13.08.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt fahre ich die harten Geschütze auf: Bekomme ich keine Figur, bekommst du Aktbilder von mir, so richtig dreckig.....und das wollen wir wohl beide nicht, oder ?



Du, ich hab' mir das Konzept "Erpressung" auch schon überlegt (kommt z.B. in Versuch 3 oder 4  in schwacher Form vor), aber ich halte das eher für kontraproduktiv.

Obwohl, "Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, Figur her, aber zackig! - sonst mach' ich den Thread hier dicht" hätte schon was...  

@Boesor:

Boah, Du Schurke! Und DICH hab' ich für CC vorgeschlagen!


----------



## bsekranker (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 13.08.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 Pakete! Wird wieder Zeit für Babbelfisch bzw. Filme raten.


Pff, alleine beim Filmquiz hab ich 22 Mal gewonnen, beim Babbelfish immerhin 8 Mal. 

Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr wieder einen Adventskalender - damals hatte ich in Dumbi wenigstens noch einen würdigen Gegner! 


P.S.: Posting bitte ignorieren, wegen Nichtteilnahme und so.


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor:
> 
> Boah, Du Schurke! Und DICH hab' ich für CC vorgeschlagen!



Das fällt mir ja auch nicht leicht, aber immerhin hat sich McDrake schon für mich eingesetzt als der böse Bonkic hinter mir her war.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich damals nicht so genau mitbekommen, ich glaub', ich war da im Urlaub...


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pah, du hast bestimmt mitgemacht.
Hmm, ich sollte das nochmal nachlesen. Eigentlich sollte man jedesmal vor einer neuen Ernennung zum CC das Sternchenforum säubern.


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also wenn die Figuren nicht reichen sollten, weil ja eigentlich viel mehr Teilnehmer eine verdient hätten...
Da: http://www.hood.de/auction/32183714/gothic-3-figur-der-wikinger-limitiert-b.htm
könnte der nette Herr Redakteur noch ein paar nachbestellen...

....ich hab´ nix gesagt. *In Luft auflös*


----------



## Matze04 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also ich muss mal sagen, das ist seit langem echt mal wieder nen richtig schöner (Spam-) Thread.

Was hab ich gelacht? Das Geschleime/Gedrohe/*Sichlächerlichmachen* von Atropa und Spassbremse ist so geiler Stoff zum Lesen, ich wär fast vom Stuhl gefallen...zum Glück nich von der Leiter vorhin 

Was hab ich gelitten? Gib dem McDrake doch endlich seine Figur, der bemüht sich doch wirklich und hat jetzt mit mir auch schon mindestens 5 Gönner? McDrake ist nach mir der zweite Mensch, dem ich so eine Figur gönne.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Matze04 am 13.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich gelitten? Gib dem McDrake doch endlich seine Figur, der bemüht sich doch wirklich und hat jetzt mit mir auch schon mindestens 5 Gönner? McDrake ist nach mir der zweite Mensch, dem ich so eine Figur gönne.




 



Spoiler



Aber prinzipiell gönne ich dem McDrake auch seine Figur


----------



## jongerg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ach die kosten nur 30€. Dann lohnt es sich ja garnicht sich so würdelos zu verhalten wie Spassbremse und McDrake. 

Außerdem hab ich heut Nacht leider doch keine Zeit 50 Posts hintereinander zu posten -.- Beschissenes RL, ich will auch Nerd sein  

P.S. So eine Figur würde mich ziemlich nerdig machen und ich könnte endlich wieder glücklich sein  

P.S.S Spassbremse wenn ichd ie Figur bekomme und du mich bei der nächsten Wahl zum CC machst (was ich sowieso mehr als jeder andere verdient hätte udn was mich sowas von nerdig machen würde dass ich endlich wieder richtig glücklich sein könnte) würde ich dir die Figur zukommen lassen 



Spoiler



nachdem ich sie meinem kranken Kumpel so ne Woche für seine kranken Fantasien zur Verfügung getsellt hätte


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				jongerg am 13.08.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]ich will auch Nerd sein
> 
> P.S. So eine Figur würde mich ziemlich nerdig machen und ich könnte endlich wieder glücklich sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonBarcal (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hol dir gleich ein Gebüsch!



Aber mit nem sehr hübschen Geäst!


----------



## Gunter (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DonBarcal am 13.08.2008 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 13.08.2008 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicht aufwändiges, kein glockenspiel!


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 13.08.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 13.08.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nö. ich mag die Signatur.


----------



## Thomsn (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Äh *post*


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 13.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Warum auch immer....
Du bekommst Figur Nr.5.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

mir fällt nix ein, deshlab nochmal das Gleiche Selbe
      



			
				SCUX am 13.08.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> noch da die Dinger
> ich versuche es mal auf die alte Tour
> 
> 
> ...





			
				SCUX am 13.08.2008 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens verdiene ich die Figuren nicht nur weil ich dich mit meinem Bild oben schon längst überzeugt habe...
> sondern
> weil du mir ja sowieso noch was schicken wolltest *Dr.Watson*
> gez. S.Holmes
> (bezieht sich auf deine Antwortmail, für mein genial gelöstes Beruferaten   )


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 13.08.2008 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, zig-mal.

Auch wenn es sonst nicht so meine Art ist:

Du bekommst Figur Nr. 4 wegen deiner äh... Beharrlichkeit.


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum auch immer....
> Du bekommst Figur Nr.5.


Drei Stunden mit nem Arbeitskollegen Bier trinken und ich bekomm sie.
Ich wusste es schon immer:
Bier löste so manche (alle?) Probleme

DANKE!!

// jetzt hab ich natürlich ein bissl schlechtes Gewissen.
Wenn Spassbremse und ich aus dem Thread ausscheiden, verschwindet der in der Versenkung 

@ RR: Muss dir noch mitteilen, dass die Drachen auf dem Bild (welches ja nicht wichtig für Deine Entscheidung war), meiner Frau gehören.
Kommt davon, wenn man laut jubelnd vor dem Pc sitzt


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn die Figuren nicht reichen sollten, weil ja eigentlich viel mehr Teilnehmer eine verdient hätten...
> Da: http://www.hood.de/auction/32183714/gothic-3-figur-der-wikinger-limitiert-b.htm
> könnte der nette Herr Redakteur noch ein paar nachbestellen...
> 
> ....ich hab´ nix gesagt. *In Luft auflös*





Vielleicht (!), aber nur vielleicht, könnte ich nach dieser Aktion ja auch noch ein paar Figuren locker machen, wenn euch die Art äh... uhm... *hust* Gewinnspiel gefällt.....


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht (!), aber nur vielleicht, könnte ich nach dieser Aktion ja auch noch ein paar Figuren locker machen, wenn euch die Art äh... uhm... *hust* Gewinnspiel gefällt.....


schenk mir eine Figur...dann macht es mir auch Spaß


----------



## Atropa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 13.08.2008 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er der Heide, ich der Moralapostel, wer bekommt es wieder ? ...da zeigts es mal wieder, ohne Moral und Anstand kommt man einfach immer noch am weitesten. 

Rainer, Schnuffel, alte Kettensäge, mach mich endlich Glücklich.


----------



## Onkel_B (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 13.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nachdem du meinen ersten post nicht gelesen hast, mach ichs jetzt viel kürzer und knapper.

Her mit der Figur Rainer aber zackig <:


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 13.08.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Her mit der Figur Rainer aber zackig <:


Sehr verwegener versuch.. könnte aber evtl klappen.
Verdammt, ich wollte mich aus diesem Thread zurückziehen.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Was'n hier los?  :-o


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 13.08.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was'n hier los?  :-o


Internetstrich.. oder sowas in der Richtung


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

WE ARE THE BORG. 
LOWER YOUR SHIELDS AND SURRENDER THE FIGURE.
ITS BIOLOGICAL AND TECHNOLOGICAL DISTINCTIVENESS WILL BE ADDED TO OUR OWN.
IT WILL ADAPT TO SERVICE US.
RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> tobyan am 13.08.2008 13:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na also


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 13.08.2008 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tut es nicht


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 13.08.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> WE ARE THE BORG.
> LOWER YOUR SHIELDS AND SURRENDER THE FIGURE.
> ITS BIOLOGICAL AND TECHNOLOGICAL DISTINCTIVENESS WILL BE ADDED TO OUR OWN.
> IT WILL ADAPT TO SERVICE US.
> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.


AARGH



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leertaste (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut es nicht



Bei den Zündkerzen deines Moppeds, gib dem kleinen Onkel so ne Figur   

Und jetzt?


----------



## JBevera (13. August 2008)

*Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Seit Gründung des Magazins erfreut sich die Leserbriefecke (Rossis Rumpelkammer) größerer Beliebtheit. Seit der Erstausgabe beantwortet Rainer Rosshirt (zuvor bei der Zeitschrift Amiga Games und auch bei der Play Time tätig) im plauderhaften Ton Fragen der Leser, die sich nicht immer um PC-Spiele oder das Magazin drehen.



http://www.ciao.de/PC_Games_Magazin__Test_1419981


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*

Meine Güte, ist aber echt verdammt anstrengend hier so eine Figur zu ergattern.
Wie soll man sich auch drauf einstellen, wenn es keine Regeln gibt, sondern alles von der Willkür eines Mannes abhängt?
Solch eine Macht müsste man mal haben.
Mit einem kurzen Federstrich(Tastaturanschlag) Leben erhellen oder ins Dunkel stoßen.

RR, du bist der letzte Sonnenkönig!


----------



## Leertaste (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RR, du bist der letzte Sonnenkönig!


Dann freut er sich sicher auf die nächsten totale Sonnenfinsternis.


----------



## RR (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, ist aber echt verdammt anstrengend hier so eine Figur zu ergattern.
> Wie soll man sich auch drauf einstellen, wenn es keine Regeln gibt, sondern alles von der Willkür eines Mannes abhängt?
> Solch eine Macht müsste man mal haben.
> Mit einem kurzen Federstrich(Tastaturanschlag) Leben erhellen oder ins Dunkel stoßen.
> ...






Meine Güte, brauchen wir denn wirklich immer und für alles Regeln?
Kann man nicht mal was spontanes machen und einfach sehn, was dabei herauskommt?


--------------------------
 Wage du, zu irren und zu träumen! Hoher Sinn liegt oft im kind'schem Spiel. 
Schiller, Friedrich
---------------------------

... nur so nebenbei....
kommt nur mir das so vor, dass das Zitat irgendwie arg nach Meister Yoda klingt?


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war doch nur die Einleitung zu meiner abschließenden Schlussfolgerung.
Also wirklich, für diese Missdeutung müsstest du schon eine Figur rausrücken. (Ja, ich hab noch Kondition!!!)


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				Leertaste am 13.08.2008 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrhrhr
Der war echt nicht schlecht


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hrhrhr
> Der war echt nicht schlecht



Du bist doch nur freudetrunken wg deiner Figur


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 13.08.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach komm, RR... ich hab dich noch nie um was gebeten... aber jetzt, nur dieses eine Mal.... du musst ja nicht mal gegen den Speicher tauschen, du darfst sie mir auch schenken....


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist doch nur freudetrunken wg deiner Figur


Freude wegen der Figur?
JA
Trunken wegen Bier?
Ja
So viele gute Ereignisse an einem Tag:
- Figur... ok, im Vergleich zum Rest inzwischen nicht mehr das wichtigste. So ein N3rd bin ich auch ned 
- Ein Feund, dessen Trauzeuge ich war, hat eine Prüfung bestanden
- Morgen neue Wohnung anschauen


----------



## rengaru (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bsekranker am 13.08.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich gibt es dieses Jahr wieder einen Adventskalender - damals hatte ich in Dumbi wenigstens noch einen würdigen Gegner!



Pff, Dumbi war damals ja auch gedopt!

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass mein Gewinn vom 24.Dezember noch nicht angekommen ist? 

Und das andre was ich damals gewonnen hab war auch nicht grade prall: Project Eden 

Rossi, ich denke du schuldest mir da noch etwas!


----------



## Boesor (13. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen, ein wahrer Medaillenregen für die Eidgenossen.....auch wenn wir euch heute Nachmittag natürlich wieder in den schatten gestellt haben.


----------



## tobyan (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Bumsi bumst!


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

na gut, da du auf meine Frauenfotos nicht reagiert hast   
poste ich jetzt das Gruppenbild eurer letzten Betriebsfeier   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, zig-mal.
> 
> Auch wenn es sonst nicht so meine Art ist:
> 
> Du bekommst Figur Nr. 4 wegen deiner äh... Beharrlichkeit.




Da freu' ich mich aber! Und ja, ich bin auch so nett, dass ich jetzt das Generve umgehend einstelle!


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Da freu' ich mich aber! Und ja, ich bin auch so nett, dass ich jetzt das Generve umgehend einstelle!


schade das du die Community verlassen willst


----------



## Spassbremse (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 13.08.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 23:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab' ich ja, was ich wollte! Wer will meine Sterne?   

Hmm, wenn es den Thread am Leben erhält, mal schauen, welche kranken
 geistreichen Einfälle ich noch habe...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 13.08.2008 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]poste ich jetzt das Gruppenbild eurer letzten Betriebsfeier



Nix gegen Corvus Corax    

Also, jetzt hab Ich Mich mal durch den Thread gearbeitet. Und musste erfahren, dass dieses ganze Theater nur wegen so ein paar Gothic 3 - Statuetten stattfindet? Die Idee gefällt Mir.   
Und so möchte Ich, im Zuge aller Register, um eine Audienz bitten, die folgendes zum Thema beinhalten würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 13.08.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, wenn es den Thread am Leben erhält, mal schauen, welche kranken
> geistreichen Einfälle ich noch habe...


   
vermiete deine ♦♦ lieber, denk an die Rente


----------



## SCUX (13. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 13.08.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so möchte Ich, im Zuge aller Register, um eine Audienz bitten, die folgendes zum Thema beinhalten würde:


boooar...mit Tieren kommste jetzt   
kann ich auch   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 13.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 13.08.2008 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mir dieser Thread jetzt aber nicht in Flame & Sinnlos-Spam ausartet! 
Bleibt bitte beim Thema! Danke!


----------



## lucdec (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Gut, ich dann auch.

Warum ich eine Figur bekommen sollte?

Hm, naja, weil bereits eine meiner Emails in der Rumpelkammer gelandet ist.
(FdM light, das mit den 18 anstatt 15 cm Glasdicke - Ausgabe: 08/07) 

Du hast gesagt, ich solle das beweisen. Na dann:



> Die Glas"mauern" werden aus ca. 18 cm dickem Plexiglas bestehen, das würde dem Wasserdruck auch bei heftigsten Stürmen widerstehen, versichert Hauser.



http://www.terranischer-club-eden.com/special/science54.htm



> 18 cm dickes Plexiglas wird die Gäste vom Meeresgrund trennen und ein unvergessliches Erlebnis garantieren.



http://www.dubai-future.de/Top-Themen/hydropolis_bausektor.htm



> By the way its walls are made of 18 cm thick Plexiglas.



http://www.middleeastrealestate.de/index.php?cont=detail&seite=58

So!


----------



## hailtotheking (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

dann versuch ich auch mal mein Glück...
ich finde, ich hab ne Figur verdient, weil ich zur Zeit in der Arbeit mit ner AMEISE rumfahren muss   
ich will wieder nen Stapler


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

na gut, ich will ehrlich sein....

RR, ich brauche eine solche Figur um für meine Tochter einen neuen Held zu haben....der jetztige ist einfach nicht gut für das kleine Mädchen   
sieh selbst
(original Bild, unbearbeitet]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte.....  ich brauch so eine Figur...ich werd dir auch zeigen wie es das Leben meiner Tochter verändert hat


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mir dieser Thread jetzt aber nicht in Flame & Sinnlos-Spam ausartet!
> Bleibt bitte beim Thema! Danke!



Mein Post hat wenigstens noch den, von diesem Thread geforderten, Inhalt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Merkt denn keiner, dass RR euch nur missbraucht um seine niederen Triebe zu befriedigen? Er könnte ja auch eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung vorgeben, zB in Form einer Frage. Stattdessen lässt er euch ins Blaue hinein betteln und suhlt sich in euren Anbiederungsversuchen. Und ihr tut ihm auch noch den Gefallen. Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen. 

         

SSA


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.08.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen.



Und deswegen verdienen Wir die Statue...  aus Mitleid...


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der geforderte "Inhalt" existiert blöderweise nicht. Alles was RR fordert ist, dass wir hier posten und unsere Anschrift im Profil haben. Inhalt fordert er garnicht :p


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 14.08.2008 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß.  :-o Aber die Tatsache, dass Inhalt da ist, macht meinen Post doch erst existent. Also kann ohne den Inhalt mein Post nicht exisitieren. Ergo wird hier Inhalt gefordert, nur nicht ein bestimmter Typus von Inhalt.

Ich hoffe, Ich konnte Euch verwirren.


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

[No message]


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß.  :-o Aber die Tatsache, dass Inhalt da ist, macht meinen Post doch erst existent. Also kann ohne den Inhalt mein Post nicht exisitieren.


Ist das so?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Okeh, ein Post mit Nichts.   

Jetzt bleit nur noch die Fragezu klären, ob das Nichts, durch seine pure Existenz, durch die Existenz seiner Definition als Etwas angesehen wird, und dieses Etwas - nämlich das Nichts - dann  nicht doch den Inhalt bildet.
Will sagen: Kann ein Nichts eigentlich nicht existieren, weil es doch allein durch die Definition seiner (eigentlich Nicht-)Existenz als ein Etwas angesehen wird, das existiert, wobei diese Existenz eine Nicht-Existenz ist?


----------



## bierchen (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 13.08.2008 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, ich tue mein Bestes. 



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 13.08.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> WE ARE THE BORG.
> LOWER YOUR SHIELDS AND SURRENDER THE FIGURE.
> ITS BIOLOGICAL AND TECHNOLOGICAL DISTINCTIVENESS WILL BE ADDED TO OUR OWN.
> IT WILL ADAPT TO SERVICE US.
> RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.


Das "THE" gehört da nicht hin.  


@ RR: Was müsste ich tun, damit SCUX für sein Töchterchen so ein Figürchen bekommt?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Amiga500_system.jpg

Nimm Mich!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 14.08.2008 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Amiga500_system.jpg
> 
> Nimm Mich!


 
Ich muss auf die "Nostalgie-Drüse" drücken, weil ich gegen diese genialen Sprüche hier enfach nicht ankomme. Ich lach mich halb tot, während nen Kumpel neben mir steht und fragt "was gefällt dir bloß an so nem Schwachsinn?!" - "Es sind Nerds es sind Kaputte, sie kriechen sie betteln, sie flehen - aber unterhalten mich, das es rockt!"


----------



## HanFred (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

letzte woche war ich in luzern an einer hochzeit.
dieses foto habe ich natürlich nur für dich vom hotel aus geschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das angebot mit der grillparty steht.


----------



## BlackDead (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.08.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt denn keiner, dass RR euch nur missbraucht um seine niederen Triebe zu befriedigen? Er könnte ja auch eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung vorgeben, zB in Form einer Frage. Stattdessen lässt er euch ins Blaue hinein betteln und suhlt sich in euren Anbiederungsversuchen. Und ihr tut ihm auch noch den Gefallen. Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> SSA





Und ich dachte als Bayer hätte man mehr Humor.  
Außerdem eine poplige Frage kann jeder stellen nur die besten schaffen es mehrere User verzweifelt betteln zu lassen.


----------



## Boesor (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.08.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt denn keiner, dass RR euch nur missbraucht um seine niederen Triebe zu befriedigen? Er könnte ja auch eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung vorgeben, zB in Form einer Frage. Stattdessen lässt er euch ins Blaue hinein betteln und suhlt sich in euren Anbiederungsversuchen. Und ihr tut ihm auch noch den Gefallen. Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> SSA



Phhh, das habe ich doch schon vor ein paar Seiten gemerkt und sogar eine leicht genervte Reaktion von RR kassiert.
Wir haben ihn durchschaut, soviel ist sicher.
Vermutlich hat Burtchen ihm wg dem briefwechsel in der Rumpelkammer wirklich den Telefonanschluss und Schreibtisch weggenommen und jetzt muss er sich so den Spaß verschaffen!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 14.08.2008 02:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "THE" gehört da nicht hin.


 War mir nicht sicher, hab kurz gegoogelt, und der erste Treffer war mit "the". In der gestern gesehenen Enterprise-Folge haben sie den ganze Teil einfach weggelassen 
Aber eh egal, wurde ja von der einzig wichtigen Person hier wieder gekonnt ignoriert


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 14.08.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eh egal, wurde ja von der einzig wichtigen Person hier wieder gekonnt ignoriert


Tut mir Leid, dass ich dich nicht beachtet habe, aber ich hab dich einfach überlesen. Wie kann ichs wieder gut machen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Okay. Letzter Trumpf: 

"Ich schwöre hoch und heilig, dass ich mehr Kritik an mir selbst übe und weniger Vorwürfe anderen mache."
So jetzt isses raus... ich fühl mich gut!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				RR am 13.08.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt nur mir das so vor, dass das Zitat irgendwie arg nach Meister Yoda klingt?



Das ist ein Hinweis! Wir müssen ihm mit Star Wars kommen! Los Leute, bringt Padme in aufreizender Fotomontage mit RR zusammen, hier kennt sich doch fast jeder'n bisschen mit Bidbearbeitung aus....


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 14.08.2008 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 14.08.2008 09:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff, der Zug ist abgefahren *schmoll*


----------



## skicu (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hm.
Mir fiel da eben was ein:
Du darfst mein Auto für 30 Euro weniger als das Maximalgebot, das ich hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen erhalte, kaufen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=10&tid=7037268&x=0

*g*

edit: Ich würds dir sogar nach Fürth bringen. Und einen Kasten anständiges Bier drauflegen. *g*


----------



## Ztyla (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Püppi hat gesagt, wenn ich die Figur nicht bekomme, soll ich das Verlagsgebäude sprengen   

Ist das jetzt ne Drohung oder kommt Dir das entgegen? 

Ich hab mich in den letzten 2 Tagen so mit ihr angefreundet, ich tret vom Tauschangebot zurück.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.08.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt denn keiner, dass RR euch nur missbraucht um seine niederen Triebe zu befriedigen? Er könnte ja auch eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung vorgeben, zB in Form einer Frage. Stattdessen lässt er euch ins Blaue hinein betteln und suhlt sich in euren Anbiederungsversuchen. Und ihr tut ihm auch noch den Gefallen. Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> SSA



Samma a bissl verkrampft? Jeder braucht ab und zu mal Bauchstreicheln. Also:

"Lieber 'aina, kannst du mir bitte schicken deine 'emd von letzte Nacht? Und vielleicht deine kleine Motorrad? Und die Actionfigur, die so schön 'at geprickelt in meine Bauschnabel?"

Schöffer'ofershakerbaby

(und nein, ich will sie nicht wirklich, die Actionfigur, ich wollte nur mal wieder was posten   )


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sag mal Rainer, so unter uns... da ich auch was für meine körperliche Fitness tue:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gehört, das dein Lebenswandel auch so seine Vorzüge hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Warum kommt Ihr denn alle mit Bildern? Nicht kreativ genug?  

@Nicht-Topic:
Wenn Ich eine Figur bekomme, erkläre Ich Mich bereit, eine pöse eMail an Burtchen zu schreiben.


----------



## Hannibal89 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 14.08.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, ich will ehrlich sein....
> 
> RR, ich brauche eine solche Figur um für meine Tochter einen neuen Held zu haben....der jetztige ist einfach nicht gut für das kleine Mädchen
> sieh selbst
> ...



Irgendwann wird sie dich dafür töten, vll nicht jetzt, vll. nicht morgen, aber irgendwann

PS: Denk an meine Worte!


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hannibal89 am 14.08.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann wird sie dich dafür töten, vll nicht jetzt, vll. nicht morgen, aber irgendwann


   zuviel Computerkonsum  
also mal abgesehn davon das in vielen vielen Jahren, wo es ihr alterentsprechend evtl vieleicht womöglich peinlich sein könnte, dieses Bild irgendwo im Niemalsweb verschollen sein wird......
finde ich das geschriebene Wort "töten" aus deinem Mund deiner Hand etwas beängstigend   

und wenn es passiert werd ich ja nicht mehr an deine Worte denken können


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Ich brauch sie nicht, aber ich will sie!*



			
				McDrake am 13.08.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 13.08.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Und wo wir grad dabei sind.....
In deinem Profil fehlt die Hausnummer. Bitte per E-Mail nachliefern, damit ich deine Sendung fertig machen kann!


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 13.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welches Thema?


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 14.08.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, ich will ehrlich sein....
> 
> RR, ich brauche eine solche Figur um für meine Tochter einen neuen Held zu haben....der jetztige ist einfach nicht gut für das kleine Mädchen
> sieh selbst
> ...





Jetzt wollte ich dir eigentlich eine Figur überlassen, aber da du dein Profil nicht ganz ausgefüllt hast, fehlt mir deine Anschrift und ich kann die Figur nicht verschicken. Das Leben ist grausam...


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Als ich den Thread-Titel sah, dachte ich schon, RR hätte eine Partnerbörse für alle "Wer ist Single"-Poster eingerichtet   

Ich frage mich gerade, ob die Figuren auch so fehlerhaft wie das Spiel sind. Vielleicht fällt ihnen ja der Arm oder der Kopf ab. Nein, ich will keine dieser Figuren. Nein......ARGH


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 14.08.2008 01:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Merkt denn keiner, dass RR euch nur missbraucht um seine niederen Triebe zu befriedigen? Er könnte ja auch eine konkrete Aufgabenstellung vorgeben, zB in Form einer Frage. Stattdessen lässt er euch ins Blaue hinein betteln und suhlt sich in euren Anbiederungsversuchen. Und ihr tut ihm auch noch den Gefallen. Ihr seid bemitleidenswert, alle zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> SSA



...für diese gekonnte "Spaßbremsen-Persiflage" hätte SSA eigentlich eine Statue verdient!


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 14.08.2008 01:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




äh... wie?? 
 


Ok - du bekommst Figur Nr. 3.


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 14.08.2008 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Letzter Trumpf:
> 
> "Ich schwöre hoch und heilig, dass ich mehr Kritik an mir selbst übe und weniger Vorwürfe anderen mache."
> So jetzt isses raus... ich fühl mich gut!




Sehr löblich.
Das verdient die Figur Nr. 2!


----------



## LordMephisto (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr löblich.
> Das verdient die Figur Nr. 2!


Dann gib die letzte Figur doch einfach mir. Dann ist Ruhe und du musst nicht mehr ständig diese komischen postings hier lesen


----------



## Boesor (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich frage mich, ob die "deutlich 3stellige" Zahl erreicht wurde, die weitere Abgreifaktionen ermöglichen wird.
Mein AoE III Artwork (mit Autogramm!!!) könnte noch Gesellschaft bekommen.
Ich hab es extra liebevoll eingerahmt und in mein Zimmer gehängt.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich fände es an dieser Stelle jetzt ziemlich witzig, wenn RR erklären würde, dass er sich Figur Nr. 1 selbst unter den Nagel reißt...


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 14.08.2008 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 14.08.2008 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist NIE zu spät!

Du bekommst Figur Nr.1.


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fände es an dieser Stelle jetzt ziemlich witzig, wenn RR erklären würde, dass er sich Figur Nr. 1 selbst unter den Nagel reißt...




Das wäre witzig UND fies   
Fies bin ich aber erst morgen wieder.....


----------



## Vordack (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre witzig UND fies
> Fies bin ich aber erst morgen wieder.....



Und wo warst Du heute witzig?


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 14.08.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, ob die "deutlich 3stellige" Zahl erreicht wurde, die weitere Abgreifaktionen ermöglichen wird.
> Mein AoE III Artwork (mit Autogramm!!!) könnte noch Gesellschaft bekommen.
> Ich hab es extra liebevoll eingerahmt und in mein Zimmer gehängt.



Ja, eigentlich schon.

Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?

Soll so etwas 

o - unbedingt
o -  vielleicht
o - gar nicht 

widerhoilt werden?


----------



## LordMephisto (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll so etwas
> 
> o - unbedingt
> o -  vielleicht
> ...



Nur wenn ich nächstes mal auch was Gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobyan (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				LordMephisto am 14.08.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau... 

ich hab sogar meine sig geändert


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Man *könnte* sowas wiederholen, wenn es denn nicht zu oft passiert.

Ansonsten bin ich persönlich eher ein Freund von Kreativ-Wettbewerben; Fotos, selbstgemalte Bilder, etc.


----------



## Boesor (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 14.08.2008 13:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hängt davon ab.
Mein Gemütszustand würde sich bei dauerhafter Vernachlässigung in der Gewinnfrage schon verschlechtern, was beim angehenden Staatsexamen schlecht wäre
Zudem reagiere ich auf wirre, chaotische oder gar anarchistische Aktionen schonmal im Vorgriff auf mein späteres Dasein als lehrer allergisch.

Aber hey, wenn es irgendeinen Müll zu gewinnen gibt wiegt das all die Nachteile auf.
Also: UNBEDINGT!


----------



## Matze04 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll so etwas
> 
> o - unbedingt
> o -  vielleicht
> ...




unbedingt widerhoilen. Allein wegen der Lesbarkeit dieses Threads und außerdem will ich ja auch mal was gewinnen. Aber da ich faul bin und 4 Posts in einem Thread für mich eigentlich schon ne Zumutung sind, wird daraus wohl nie was.

Aber der Seelenstriptease der Community is doch immer wieder schön


----------



## Boesor (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten bin ich persönlich eher ein Freund von Kreativ-Wettbewerben; Fotos, selbstgemalte Bilder, etc.



Aus persönlichen Gründen bin ich dagegen. Ein Mangel an Talent wie ich hätte da ja gar keine Chance


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> äh... wie??
> 
> Ok - du bekommst Figur Nr. 3.



Ui   
Vielen Dank Rossi! Als Zeichen Meiner Anerkennung, werde Ich Dich ab sofort nur noch mit "Herr Rosshirt" ansprechen.  



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?
> Soll so etwas
> *X - unbedingt*
> o -  vielleicht
> ...



Ich fands klasse.  Ein Thread, der sehr amüsant zu lesen ist, davon sollte es immer wieder mal einen geben.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 14.08.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus persönlichen Gründen bin ich dagegen. Ein Mangel an Talent wie ich hätte da ja gar keine Chance



Achwas! Eine Menge Leute, die augenscheinlich *völlig* talentfrei ist, verdient eine noch größere Menge Geld in "Kreativberufen"...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist NIE zu spät!
> 
> Du bekommst Figur Nr.1.


Na also. Geht doch 




Spoiler



Yiiiiiiiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lucdec (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Und ich? Ich habe mir doch die ganze Mühe mit der Auflistung gemacht und bewiesen, dass ich Recht hatte...


----------



## Hannibal89 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 14.08.2008 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEHE mein Profil ist ja ausgefüllt... du hast mir erst letzte Woche was geschickt


----------



## BlackDead (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Das muss unbedingt wiederholt werden.   

Da mir auf der Arbeit gerade langweilig ist  habe ich hier noch mal die Gewinner aufgelistet.



> Figur Nr. 10 *Herbboy*
> Figur Nr. 9 *Rabowke*
> Figur Nr. 8 *doceddy*
> Figur Nr. 7 *highspeedpingu*
> ...


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du weißt, wem du das zu verdanken hast!

Ohne meinen Post mit dem nicht existierenden Inhalt hättest du die Figur nie erhalten! Ich verlange deshalb, dass du mir in Zukunft all meine Wünsche erfüllen wirst!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

...bück dich!

Regards, eX!

(und nein, ich will so einen Staubfänger nicht, aber immerhin habe ich die Thematik des Threads würdig beantwortet)


----------



## RR (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hannibal89 am 14.08.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




äh.... der Text ging ja auch an SCUX......


----------



## bierchen (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?


Nächstes Mal bitte etwas verramschen, was ich auch brauchen kann. Star Trek- Figuren und -Modelle zum Beispiel.


----------



## bumi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?


Da ich von dieser Aktion rein gar nichts mitgekriegt hab, hat sie mir überhaupt nicht gefallen! Nächstes mal verlange ich eine persönliche Einladung per O-Mail für alle Sternträger


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?


Sehr gut!   
Gerne mehr, aber wie mein persönlicher Assistent "Bremse" schon meinte, ein größerer zeitlicher Abstand zwischen solchen 'Verlosungen' wäre ideal.

Sonst gewöhnt sich das gemeine Volk an diese Geschenke.


----------



## D4rthi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bumi am 14.08.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich leider als Raucher und Biertrinker gesellschaftlich ausgegrenzt werde, hatte ich erwartet, wenigstens von einem Leidensgenossen (R.R.) etwas mehr Information erwartet. Ich habe nichts von dieser Aktion mitbekommen.

Komme einfach viel zu selten dazu, alle Threads durchzulesen. 

Ach ja Rossi, komm doch mal ins Bikerparadies in den Schwarzwald, ich gewähre Dir natürlich auch einen günstigen Schlafplatz (irgendwo zwischen Hase und Katze wird noch Platz sein). Bier und Zigaretten sind genug vorhanden.

Gruß

D4rthi

P.S.: Wolfman-Jack sagt natürlich "Du kannst alles mischen, nur nicht Benzin mit Alkohol"


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 14.08.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut!
> Gerne mehr, aber wie mein persönlicher Assistent "Bremse" schon meinte, ein größerer zeitlicher Abstand zwischen solchen 'Verlosungen' wäre ideal.



Maximal 1mal pro Halbjahr bitte, wenn nicht sogar noch seltener. Sonst machts wirklich irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 14.08.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe du weißt, wem du das zu verdanken hast!
> Ohne meinen Post mit dem nicht existierenden Inhalt hättest du die Figur nie erhalten! Ich verlange deshalb, dass du mir in Zukunft all meine Wünsche erfüllen wirst!


Ist Mir auch schon gekommen, dass ohne deinen Einwand in Sachen Inhalt, mein Post, der Mir letztendlich den Gewin sicherte, nicht exisitiert hätte. Aber was ist schon Existenz?    

PS: 
Ich tu alles 



Spoiler



(gewisse Einschränkungen inbegriffen)


 für Dich. Lass es Mich einfach wissen.   
PPS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ein herzliches Dankeschön!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 14.08.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Fraggerick (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

für was braucht man sowas? wenn man damit wenigstens bierflaschen aufmachen könnte... aber so?


----------



## Teslatier (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?
> 
> Soll so etwas
> 
> ...


War ja ganz witzig. Nur sollte man die nächste Aktion vielleicht etwas länger laufen lassen, damit auch die User eine Chance haben, die nicht jeden Tag oder nicht ständig 24h/7 Tage die Woche Zugang zum Internet haben (so wie ich  ).




			
				Spassbremse am 14.08.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Man *könnte* sowas wiederholen, wenn es denn nicht zu oft passiert.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich persönlich eher ein Freund von Kreativ-Wettbewerben; Fotos, selbstgemalte Bilder, etc.


Bei nem Fotowettbewerb (mit Preisen!) wäre ich dabei. Ansonsten wäre ich im Prinzip auch dagegen, weil ich in anderen Sachen recht unkreativ bin.


----------



## Hannibal89 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hannibal89 am 14.08.2008 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok damit kann ich leben    nur SCUX nicht


----------



## darkbrezel (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Tjoa, son Teil ist schon nicht schlecht   
Aber wirklich brauchen tut es eh niemand, weshalb ich mich opfere und eure Figuren freiwillig aufbewahren würde^^


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?
> 
> Soll so etwas
> 
> ...


ich finds lustig... nicht nur, weil ich was gewonnen habe.
Kommt ein bissl Leben in die Bude. 
Da ich selten im G&W-Forum unterwegs bin, ist das eine schöne Auflockerung


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich fands gut, aber 1. sieht man angepinnte threads viel schwerer als normale, 2. fände ich was regelmäßiges wie des Filmquiz oder Babbelfisch fett (natürlich unter Ausschluss von bsekranker    ).
Ich fand auch RRobot cool (bis ich disqualifiziert wurde  )

Aber: Warum klappt bei dir Bestechung mit fränkischem Bier nicht?  :-o


----------



## BlackKnight87 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				darkbrezel am 14.08.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjoa, son Teil ist schon nicht schlecht
> Aber wirklich brauchen tut es eh niemand, weshalb ich mich opfere und eure Figuren freiwillig aufbewahren würde^^



Du brauchst diese Bürde nicht alleine auf dich nehmen, ich nehm dir ein paar ab


----------



## SCUX (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hannibal89 am 14.08.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 14.08.2008 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch kann ich   
wenn RR mir unbedingt etwas schicken möchte würde ich ihn sofort meine Adresse geben   
ich find das hier alles witzig, ich kenn mich ja nicht mal mit diesen Figurendingens aus....
und da ich ja mit meinem bestechend_guten Post eine Figur gewonnen hätte, UND die Figur jetzt aber jemand bekommt der wohl etwas damit anfangen kann   
bin ich glücklich weil ich gut bin, und froh das der was bekommt der es verdient


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Nochmal *DANKE*, die Figur is heute schon angekommen!


Das Teil ist echt groß, mein Patenkind war bei der Geburt auch kaum größer  


Hat schon nen Ehrenplatz in meiner Vitrine


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Herbboy am 14.08.2008 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal *DANKE*, die Figur is heute schon angekommen!
> Das Teil ist echt groß, mein Patenkind war bei der Geburt auch kaum größer
> Hat schon nen Ehrenplatz in meiner Vitrine



Wir wollen Photos sehen, Wir wollen Photos sehen... *sing*


----------



## Gelbes-Rayquaza (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie hat euch diese wirre, chaotische, anarchistische Aktion gefallen?


Nächstes mal Versand nach Finnland und persöhnliche Benachrichtigung vom Gewinnspiel an mich per O-Mail.


----------



## DoktorX (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Scheisse alter! Gar nicht gesehen 
Naja, behalte ich meine laaange Pr0n-Link-Liste für mich...


----------



## nigHtGoast (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DoktorX am 14.08.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheisse alter! Gar nicht gesehen
> Naja, behalte ich meine laaange Pr0n-Link-Liste für mich...



eh was ist das jetzt schon zu ende? 
habe ich mich umsonst eingelogt?
ARGHHHHHHHH es heißt doch bis donnerstag! und es ist noch donnerstag.
naja da habe ich mal wieder pech gehabt. so wie immer.
ich gewinne nämlich nie etwas. einmal habe ich mir bei uns an der schule 40 lose gekauft und es waren 37 nieten mitdabei. ich habe nur seife und irgendein bioprodukt gewonnen.
naja auch sonst meint das leben wohl es nicht gut mit mir. immer wenn ich einen regenschirm dabei habe regnet es nicht und ich muss ihn immer mit mir herumschleppen und mal habe ich es nicht dabei, werde ich bis zu meinen boxershort nass. da denke ich nur ungern an unsere letzte klassenfahrt...
ach ja ich muss wohl nicht erwähnen, dass mein zimmer genau auf der seite ist, wo nicht die sonne scheint   
naja deshalb bin ich wohl anscheinend so blass und lande auch nie einen treffer bei den damen. misst ich dachte immer deshalb, dass mein computer immer mein ein zigster freund wäre, doch auch er betrog mich mit meinem staubsauger... hoooffff uuuffffff das leben ist echt hart   
mir wurde das leben geschenkt, doch hat man mir alles andere entbehrt.... 


ps. wie ihr sieht bin ich echt scheiße drann und so ich habe weder freunde noch irgendetwas anderes, woran ich in meinem leben festhalten kann! selbst mein gedächtniss lässt langsam nach und meine einzigten wahren freunde, meine imaginären freunde verlassen mich...  
ich  bräuchte echt etwas, was mich wieder motiviert uns so und da wäre ein kleines geschenk nicht schlecht... muss auch nichts großes sein also keine villa oder ein benz und so! ich habe nämlich gelernt mit wenig um zugehen und es zu schätzen, da ich ja nichts habe! also würde mir so eine gothic figur völlig reichen! ich würde mich mit diesem kleinen mann sogar anfreunden, da ich ja auch unter wachstumstörungen leide und sehr klein bin. (siehe meinen anderen alten tread)
ich glaube mehr muss ich nicht mehr schreiben...


----------



## nigHtGoast (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nigHtGoast am 14.08.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 14.08.2008 19:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




eh habe ich schon erwähnt, dass dein avatar, lieber tread ersteller heute wieder so richtig gut aussieht? mann es ist so schön und ist der einzigste sonnen schein, der heute und mein in die dunkelheit verdammtes leben etwas erleuchtet hat. 
freut mich, dass dir mein kompliment gefällt! aber du weißt ja die wahrheit muss gesagt werden.

ps. es liegt allein in deiner hand meinem leben noch einen sinn zu geben und es aus der völligen dunkelheit zu retten. (siehe gothic figur)
wisst ihr wie es ist, als ob man ein nichts bedeutender nebencharakter aus "alone in der dark" ist? nein. dachte ich mir ja schon... ihr habt ja auch ein soziales netz um euch!
ich aber weiß es ganz genau...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nigHtGoast am 14.08.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


Ich fasse mal die Grundaussagen deiner thread zusammen:
Du findest dich mit 1,90 zu klein.
Du rechnest mit jedem, der bei dir im Auto mitfährt, Centgenau ab, wie viel Spritkosten er dir schuldet
Du hast so viel Anabolika genommen, das  du überall Wachstumsstreifen hast
Du kannst weder night noch ghost schreiben
Du willst Mitleid.

hab ich noch was vergessen?  :-o


----------



## doom99 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Will auch so ne Figur haben!!! mache alles dafür. Wirklich!


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doom99 am 14.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch so ne Figur haben!!! mache alles dafür. Wirklich!


Sind doch schon alle weg


----------



## nigHtGoast (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 14.08.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> nigHtGoast am 14.08.2008 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kommt so ziemlich genau. hast aber wohl meine "schenkt mir doch geld- so nur ein euro und so" aktion vergessen plus es gibt leichte verbesserungsvorschläge:
ich bin leider nicht 1,90 sondern nur 1,87 und das nur nach dem aufstehen abends bin ich nur lächerliche 1,84 -1,85. ich wäre wirklich gerne 1,90 doch das ist leider nicht der fall. ich muss wohl damit leben... aber wenn leute wie du das mir noch so offen ins gesicht sagen und sogar hier aufschreiben und mich daran erinnern, dass ich keine 1,90 bin, dann ist es wie, wenn man mir salz in die wunden streut. danke.
ich rechne viel wie du sagt, aber leider nicht in der schule. (gibt nämlich interessantere sachen wie mädchen in den ausschnitt schauen und kreide reinwerfen. ps: ich habe eine sehr gute trefferquote so 3-4 von 5 versuchen sind drinn!) 
zum topic ich bekomme leider nie etwas vom errechneten nicht mal 10 cent.
anabolika habe ich nie eingenommen und werde es auch nicht machen. es waren eiweiß maca , bcca und creatin (in allen erdenklichen formen)
ich kann night und ghost schreiben schau und staune ( innerer monolog: " hihi hohoh hoffentlich kommen die nicht darauf, dass ich kopieren und einfügen gemacht habe- mensch ich bin genial! die welt wird mir gehören muahahhahahahahahahhaha" / inner monolog)


----------



## doom99 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Gibts da nich noch ne Bonusfigur für mich? Spiel auch n ganzen tag in der Redaktion den Deppen...


----------



## doceddy (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine ist heute angekommen ( vermutlich ), aber keiner war zu Hause. Deswegen gehts morgen nach der Schule sofort zur Post


----------



## XIII13 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doom99 am 14.08.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts da nich noch ne Bonusfigur für mich? Spiel auch n ganzen tag in der Redaktion den Deppen...


Lass dich in Karbonit einfrieren und irgendwo hübsch in der Redaktion aufhängen - du hast deine komische Figur und die Redaktion ein Gegenmittel für nervige PR-Manager und andere Schädlinge.

"Also ich bin mit der Wertung wiklich nicht zufrieden..."
"Ach, warten sie mal bitte kurz bei dem letzten, ich hol den Chef:"


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nigHtGoast am 14.08.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ....



HAHA, rat mal, wie groß ich bin...
Mit 1,90 lebts sich btw sehr gut


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 14.08.2008 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.08.2008 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



direkt größer: http://s5.directupload.net/images/080814/qpn4uupt.jpg

die desperados-flasche is ne 0,33l-flasche.


----------



## rengaru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Herbboy am 14.08.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> _Bild_



Irgendwie find ich das Gesicht ja etwas unschön


----------



## McDrake (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doceddy am 14.08.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist heute angekommen ( vermutlich ), aber keiner war zu Hause. Deswegen gehts morgen nach der Schule sofort zur Post


Bis das Teil über dem Zoll ist, vergehen sicher ein paar Tage.
Dann bin ich nicht zu Hause, wenn der Postbote kommt und muss irgendwann mal sehr früh aufstehen, damit ich das Paket auf der Poststelle vor dem arbeiten abholen kann.
Aber ich machs ja gerne


----------



## nigHtGoast (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 14.08.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> nigHtGoast am 14.08.2008 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. frage wofür steht btw?
und zweitens wehe du bist 1,90 arghhhhh ahhhhhh mmmhhhhhhh (so wie die von march) 
oh nein aahhhhhh reibe es mir doch nur unter die nase, dass du wahrscheinlich größer bist als ich! mann hätte ich doch früher länger und vor allem im dunklen geschlafen! statt ps, ps2 und pc zu spielen. ach ja dazwischen waren doch gb, gbc, dc, gc und nes und nicht zuvergessen snes.

boah wie mich das jetzt    ich will keine gothic figur mehr ich brauche einen feuerlöscher! ich glaube mir brennt gerade die sicherung durch... ARGH!


----------



## struy (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wie ging das nochmals, als Ned verrückt wurde und sich selbst in die Psychiatrie eingewiesen hat?
Ah:


> Asylum Receptionist: Would you like to be shown to your room or dragged away kicking and screaming?
> Ned: Kicking and screaming, please.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 14.08.2008 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.08.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, das ist in der Tat... fragwürdig.   
Aber sieht ansonsten ja ganz schick aus.


----------



## klenge (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hab weder Brot noch Bier. 
Kriege ich aus Trost so nen Barbar??


----------



## AurionKratos (14. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Die Sache ist doch schon zu Ende    .

Ich würde mich über eine (vielleicht nicht ganz baldige) ähnliche Aktion freuen. Ich hatte zwar kein Interesse an den Figuren, jedoch fand ich den Thread furchtbar unterhaltsam   .


----------



## McDrake (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				AurionKratos am 14.08.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist doch schon zu Ende    .
> 
> Ich würde mich über eine (vielleicht nicht ganz baldige) ähnliche Aktion freuen. Ich hatte zwar kein Interesse an den Figuren, jedoch fand ich den Thread furchtbar unterhaltsam   .


Vor allem haben sich ja einige (inkl. mir) wirklich zum Affen gemacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 15.08.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem haben sich ja einige (inkl. mir) wirklich zum Affen gemacht.



Hmm, die Affen-Nummer hab' ich jetzt doch gar nicht gebracht...


----------



## tobyan (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				AurionKratos am 14.08.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sache ist doch schon zu Ende    .
> 
> Ich würde mich über eine (vielleicht nicht ganz baldige) ähnliche Aktion freuen. Ich hatte zwar kein Interesse an den Figuren, jedoch fand ich den Thread furchtbar unterhaltsam   .


hrmpf! Ich hatte sehr wohl Interesse und fand den Thread keinesfalls unterhaltsam


----------



## Hannibal89 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 15.08.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> AurionKratos am 14.08.2008 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen   tja kaum gibts was umsonst


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

So, meine Statue ist vorhin auch bei mir zuhause eingetroffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SCUX (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 15.08.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> So, meine Statue ist vorhin auch bei mir zuhause eingetroffen:


 :-o  Junge junge, was hat der denn für einne Lendenschutz????
der war lange on_Tour kriegesmäßig oder was   
bei dem Gehänge


----------



## doceddy (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Habe meine gerade von der Post abgeholt. Ich dachte, dass die Figur in einer neutralen Verpackung ist, aber das war die originale Packung mit ganz dicker Aufschrift Gothic3 und dem Wikingerbild. Bin mit dem Fahrrad und der Figur unter dem Arm durch das ganze Dorf gefahren.
Sah zwar verdammt Nerdig aus, hat sich aber gelohnt   

DANKE!!!!


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doceddy am 15.08.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> . Bin mit dem Fahrrad und der Figur unter dem Arm durch das ganze Dorf gefahren.
> Sah zwar verdammt Nerdig aus, hat sich aber gelohnt


ja, aber echt, du!!! nur nerds fahren per rad!!!


----------



## tobyan (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doceddy am 15.08.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mit dem Fahrrad und der Figur unter dem Arm durch das ganze Dorf gefahren.
> Sah zwar verdammt Nerdig aus, hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine Statue macht sich perfekt im Wohnzimmer neben der ollen Flimmerkiste!


----------



## RR (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 15.08.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Statue macht sich perfekt im Wohnzimmer neben der ollen Flimmerkiste!




Ich finde auch, dass die in Original viel besser als auf den Bildern kommt.
Freut mich, wenn es dich freut.....

.
..
...
....
.....
.......
ich werd mal sehn, ob ich noch ein paar Exemplare davon locker machen kann.....


stay tuned.....


----------



## noxious (15. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				tobyan am 15.08.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> doceddy am 15.08.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typisch Herb  


Wie kann man nur an solch einem Ereignis ohne Inet vergammeln


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Für diejenigen, die vielleicht nicht jeden Tag im Inet unterwegs sind, war die Aktion wirklich zu schnell über die Bühne gelaufen.
Hmm, mit Ankündigung ist es aber nicht so cool, da man ja Zeit hat, einen origenellen Beitrag zu kreieren und dabei nie im Leben so lustige Beiträge zu lesen bekommt. Klar, wenn man Zeit in einen post investiert, werden auch coole Sachen bei rauskommen, jedoch sind diejenigen wieder "angemeiert", die sowieso keine Zeit haben.
Man kann es nicht allen recht machen - vielleicht sollte das Intervall solch einer Verlosung doch kürzer ausfallen und dafür vielleicht frühere Gewinner eine Sperrfrist bekommen (aua, nicht schlagen!) - nicht für die gesamte Aktion - nur am Anfang.

Bezüglich Rainers "gehalt" dürfte das(s) aber schwierig werden


----------



## tobyan (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 15.08.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd mal sehn, ob ich noch ein paar Exemplare davon locker machen kann.....


währe sehr geil


----------



## BlackDead (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine Figur ist auch gerade angekommen.   
Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## highspeedpingu (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 15.08.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Statue macht sich perfekt im Wohnzimmer neben der ollen Flimmerkiste!


Meine macht sich auch sehr gut im Wohnzimmer. Die hat jetzt einen Ehrenplatz bei all den anderen Drachen und Monstern...  
...und der Karton ist so schön... Da find´ ich auch noch eine Verwendung.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine ist heute auch angekommen. Schick, macht sich gut da oben auf dem Regal.  
Vielen Dank nochmal.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackKnight87 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 16.08.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist heute auch angekommen. Schick, macht sich gut da oben auf dem Regal.
> Vielen Dank nochmal.


schick schick (auch wenns bei mir schöner ausgesehen hätte    )


----------



## nigHtGoast (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackKnight87 am 16.08.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 16.08.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hallo erstmal und alles gute an alle glücklichen gewinner.
ich kann allen nicht gewinnern nur sagen, dass es gar keinen grund auf trauer gibt!
ich habe nämlich haufenweise von den figuren bei ebay gesehen und kosten nur so 20€ es gab glaube ich sogar einen angebot ab nur 1€. 
also wer unbedingt so ein ding haben will kann sich ja eins kaufen. kostet schließlich nicht die welt.   


ps. wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die teile so billig sind, hätte ich erst gar nicht versucht mitleid zu ewecken und mich dumm dargestellt. aber ich glaube es gab noch viele andere dennen es genauso ging


----------



## Stranger007 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nigHtGoast am 16.08.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ...haufenweise von den figuren bei *ebay* gesehen und kosten nur so 20€ es gab glaube ich sogar einen angebot ab nur 1€....



Du kannst doch nicht tatsächlich *ebay*-Mumpitz
mit Krimskrams aus der *original Rossi-Wundertüte* (©) vergleichen....


----------



## McDrake (16. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nigHtGoast am 16.08.2008 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ps. wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass die teile so billig sind, hätte ich erst gar nicht versucht mitleid zu ewecken und mich dumm dargestellt. aber ich glaube es gab noch viele andere dennen es genauso ging


Schau dir das mal an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieviel der kostet ist doch sowas von egal (~ 30€).
Aber wenn man ihn gewinnt, dann ist das was gaaanz anderes.
Es geht um den "Wettkampf".


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 16.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn man ihn gewinnt, dann ist das was gaaanz anderes.
> Es geht um den "Wettkampf".


   Jupp, seh ich genauso!

abgesehn davon ist das ja wohl eher "Kunst"mäßig.....das Besondere an den Figuren sind ja nicht nur die Figuren selbst, sondern der Bezug zum vorherigen Besitzer   
eine Figur von RR hat doch für die Community eine ganz andere Bedeutung als eine Figur von Ebay...(wer ist dieser Ebay eigentlich? und wieso verkauft der so viele Sachen   )

Also ich hätte gerne was von RR! und mir wäre es sowas von egal WAS es ist, und welchen Wert es hat    

(so Reiner, nach diesem ehrlich gemeinten Geschleime, könntest du an mich denken bei der nächsten "Ausschüttung"    )


----------



## rengaru (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 17.08.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hätte gerne was von RR! und mir wäre es sowas von egal WAS es ist, und welchen wert es hat


Wie gut, dass ich schon was von ihm habe. Auch wenn ich das Spiel damals nach 5Minuten wieder deinstalliert habe, es steht noch immer zwischen all den anderen Spielen, die mich total gefesselt haben.

Übrigens schuldet Rossi mir noch einen weiteren Gewinn, der nie angekommen ist. Das werd ich auch immer wieder erwähnen, auch wenn ich den wohl nie erhalten werde


----------



## noxious (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Der R*a*iner (  ) hat bestimmt noch irgendwas in seiner Kammer.

Und du musst bedenken: Alles was RR mal besessen hat ist von unschätzbarem Wert.  

Ich muss nächste Woche wieder ohne Inet leben
und dazu schreibe ich noch 4 meiner 5 Abschlussklausuren.
Das sollte doch Anerkennung verdinen


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

stimmt, so etwas verdi*e*nt Anerkennung


----------



## noxious (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 17.08.2008 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, so etwas verdi*e*nt Anerkennung


Touché  



Spoiler



Es war spääät


----------



## rengaru (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 17.08.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Es war spääät


26Minuten nach SCUX, ja, das ist natürlich viel später und entschuldigt einiges


----------



## noxious (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 17.08.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 17.08.2008 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja gut, je nachdem, wann man aufsteht  

Wie auch immer... SCUX hat allein schon deshalb einen Preis für seine Tochter verdient,
damit sie ihn irgendwann mal fragt, woher der denn ist
und dahinter kommt, wie unser SCUX hier mit Bildern von ihr um sich wirft


----------



## SCUX (17. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 17.08.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer... SCUX hat allein schon deshalb einen Preis für seine Tochter verdient,
> damit sie ihn irgendwann mal fragt, woher der denn ist
> und dahinter kommt, wie unser SCUX hier mit Bildern von ihr um sich wirft


  
das werden sowieso Alle zu ihrem 16.Geburtstag erfahren   
bei uns gabs es damals so V8 Kram oder wie das heißt...
heute (oder dann) gibt es eine Beamerpräsentation


----------



## RR (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 17.08.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 16.08.2008 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Schluchz*

Ich bin richtig gerührt.
Und ich hätte dir jetzt sogar einen Sonderpreis geschickt, was aber aus dem selben Grund nicht geht, warum du auch keine der Figuren bekommen hättest.....

Dein Profil ist nicht ausgefüllt und ich hab keine Adresse!

...und wer ist dieser "Reiner"?


----------



## D4rthi (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 18.08.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 17.08.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biete Kasten Bier (Rothaus Tannenzäpfle) und Zigaretten (Marke deiner Wahl) für was tolles aus Deinem Schreibtisch. Am liebsten natürlich eure Empfangsdame (wobei die hoffentlich nicht in Deinem Schreibtisch steckt).


----------



## lucdec (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 18.08.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 17.08.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schluchz*

Und ich bekomme keinen Sonder- bzw. Trostpreis obwohl ich recht hatte, was die Fensterdicke betrifft?   



> Gut, ich dann auch.
> 
> Warum ich eine Figur bekommen sollte?
> 
> ...


----------



## SCUX (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 18.08.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wer ist dieser "Reiner"?


Reiner (deshalb ja Rein_er)  ist der kleine Mann im Ohr von Rainer der ihm gerade mitteilt das SCUX sein  Profil jetzt doch ausfüllt......

übrigens hättest du einen Preis verdient weil du mich dazu gebracht hast...wohin soll der genau gehn? denn dein Profil gibt auch nicht allzu viel preis   

kann mir die Addy aber auch raussuchen von eurem Verein...

(kannst es ja auch lesen wenn ich auf "nicht_öffentlich" klicke nehm ich an....sonst flattern noch tausende von Fanbriefen bei mir ein  )


----------



## Spassbremse (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 18.08.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir die Addy aber auch raussuchen von eurem Verein...



Computec Media AG
Dr.-Mack-Str. 77
90762 Fürth


----------



## RamirezGold (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 12.08.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möcht einfach mal wieder Post von Dir bekommen.
> Zu Widescreen-Zeiten lag regelmässig was im Breifkasten.. sogar 2x Singles


RR verschickt singles ? 
wie alt sind sie denn ? :o
blond, brünett oder schwarzhaarig ?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RamirezGold am 18.08.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> RR verschickt singles ?
> blond, brünett oder schwarzhaarig ?



männlich


----------



## SCUX (18. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 18.08.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 18.08.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
und RR hockt im Vorstand?  
wusste ich ja ganricht...oder gibt es mehrere RR...
jetzt hab ich bestimmt was auffliegen lassen^^


----------



## RR (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 18.08.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 18.08.2008 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Auch du bist definitiv ein Mitdenker!


----------



## D4rthi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 19.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 18.08.2008 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst Du nun das Bier und die Zigaretten oder was muss ich tun, um etwas aus Deinem Schreibtisch zu erhalten? Ich mach ALLES! 

Wobei, wenn ich so nachdenke was in meinem Schreibtisch rumliegt, ok ich mache FAST alles.....

Obwohl, wenns die Empfangsdame ist, dann doch wieder ALLES   

Ich bin verwirrt......


----------



## rengaru (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Fahr doch mit deinen Freunden vorbei, mach Party und räum dort ein bisschen auf, dann kriegste bestimmt was 

Adresse steht ja hier im Thread


----------



## RR (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				D4rthi am 19.08.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 19.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldun (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 19.08.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Konsequenz bedeutet auch Holzwege zu Ende zu gehen...


----------



## grexy14 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich post einfach mal so rein will so was haben also darf man auch aus österreich mitmachen? naja egal ich versuchs einfach...

_*editiert*_

guten tag noch...  

edit: ähm da war ich ned ganz in der zeit will aber trozdem ein -.-


----------



## SoSchautsAus (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				grexy14 am 19.08.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich post einfach mal so rein will so was haben also darf man auch aus österreich mitmachen? naja egal ich versuchs einfach...
> 
> _*editiert*_
> 
> ...


Bitte keine Adressen oder Telefonnummern im Forum posten. Die Adresse kannst du in deinem Profil eintragen. Dort gibt es ein extra Formular wo du alles eintragen kannst und es nicht für die Öffentlichkeit sichtbar ist. Nur Administratoren haben Zugriff darauf. Dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass kein Missbrauch mit deinen Daten getrieben wird. Falls du dazu noch Fragen hast, frag einfach.  

SSA


----------



## grexy14 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 19.08.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte keine Adressen oder Telefonnummern im Forum posten. Die Adresse kannst du in deinem Profil eintragen. Dort gibt es ein extra Formular wo du alles eintragen kannst und es nicht für die Öffentlichkeit sichtbar ist. Nur Administratoren haben Zugriff darauf. Dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass kein Missbrauch mit deinen Daten getrieben wird. Falls du dazu noch Fragen hast, frag einfach.
> 
> SSA



Stimmt da war was bei den faqs glaub ich ja ich meine mich zu erinner soschautsaus


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Information:
Das Spiel ist schon lange vorbei!


----------



## grexy14 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 19.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Information:
> Das Spiel ist schon lange vorbei!


jo leider habs zu spät gesehen -.-


----------



## RR (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				grexy14 am 19.08.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 19.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessiert es wen, dass ich grad dabei bin neues Zeug aufzutreiben, um dieses Spiel bei Gelegenheit neu aufzuwärmen?


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 19.08.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert es wen, dass ich grad dabei bin neues Zeug aufzutreiben, um dieses Spiel bei Gelegenheit neu aufzuwärmen?


Mich?
Mich!


----------



## SCUX (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 19.08.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 19.08.2008 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmh, ich hab ja noch zwei gut     

aber werde wieder mitmachen


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 19.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mmh, ich hab ja noch zwei gut


Meine Figur ist wohl noch immer am Zoll... zumindest noch nicht angekommen


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 19.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 19.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine dürfte erstmal der Faulheit der Post-Urlaubsvertretung zum Opfer gefallen sein - wir kriegen seit knapp zwei Wochen gar keine Pakete mehr geliefert


----------



## RR (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 19.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 19.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wurden alle gleichzeitig verschickt.......

nur so nebenbei..... ich verschicke immer an die Anschrift, die in der Anmeldung angegeben wurde.....

Kann sein, dass sich bei deiner Figur der Postbote noch wundert.

Zitat:
"... **********nstarsse" 
War vielleicht falsch, dass ich aus "starsse" eine "strasse" gemacht hab? 
Als Hausnummer hab ich auch das angegeben, das du da eingetragen hast!


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 19.08.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> "... **********nstarsse"
> War vielleicht falsch, dass ich aus "starsse" eine "strasse" gemacht hab?
> Als Hausnummer hab ich auch das angegeben, das du da eingetragen hast!


Nene, meine Angabe war falsch. Strasse stimmt schon.
Ausserdem gibt in Zürich nicht sehr viele Leute mit meinem Namen...
eigentlich nur einen 

Musste aber teilweise schon mal länger warten auf Sendungen aus Deutschland.
Ganz lang dauerte es beim der Weichnachtscollection von Two worlds.
Das Schwert hatte wohl ein wenig aufsehen erregt hehe


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 19.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 19.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine hab´ ich schon das erste mal vom Staub befreit


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



> Interessiert es wen, dass ich grad dabei bin neues Zeug aufzutreiben, um dieses Spiel bei Gelegenheit neu aufzuwärmen?


[/quote]
Haben die letzten Gewinner eine Sperrfrist?  
Bisschen Hardware oder so wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Es freut Mich zu hören, dass diese anarchistische Aktion wiederholt wird. (Aber bitte nicht im Zeitraum vom 8. - 19. September. Da bin Ich nicht da.    )


----------



## grexy14 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Lauft das spiel jetzt wieder oder ned ich finds geil...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Mehr davon und ich gebe mir eine Sperrfrist... von 2 Beiträgen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 19.08.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden alle gleichzeitig verschickt.......



Das heißt ja, das du dich schon ziemlich früh entschieden hast, wer hier was bekommt - dann war also mein erster Spruch schon ziemlich gut    ein Fuchs bist du!  

edit:
*räusper*
Da ich mich verrechnet habe in Bezug auf die Schnelligkeit der Post: ich wollte Rainer keine Lüge unterstellen und bevor hier kein neues anarchistisches Spiel dank mir stattfindet... ähm... Bitte ich Rainer um Verzeihung   (hoffentlich zieht's...)


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Rainer, weißt du, ich kann ja verstehen wie du dich gerade fühlst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weißt du, wie dreckig es mir bei der Sache geht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Schau mich bitte nicht so an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können doch auch weiterhin alle miteinander Späße treiben, oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Man, ich will hoffen, das du deswegen nicht Amok wie diese Katze läufst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast doch'n dickes Fell oder nicht? - "Come on..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 14.08.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 14.08.2008 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich diesen Spruch von mir nicht beherzigt habe, soll ich wahrscheinlich die Statue zurückschicken, wäre ja auch nur fair...

Bitte tu mir das nicht an, das Teil hat nen symbolischen Wert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Früher wurden solche Sachen noch ab und an an uns Sternenträger vergeben, als kleines Dankeschön für die kostenlosen Arbeitsstunden, die wir hier Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat, Jahr für Jahr in dieser Community verrichten. 
Schön zu sehen, dass solche Goodies jetzt als schnelle Effekthascherei für die User verschachert werden. Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich finde es toll, dass es so eine Aktion hier für alle gibt. Aber das Thema, dass die Arbeit von uns Moderatoren seit Jahren kaum noch gewürdigt wird und sich die Sternenträgerschaft als kostenloser Moderations-Selbstläufer fühlt, ist so alt wie die leidige Eigenschaft von Computec, überall was neues, flaches aufzubauen, was aber nicht in Schuss gehalten wird - statt dessen hebt man ein neues Projekt aus der Taufe, das klassische Schneeballsystem.

Und das nervt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.08.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher wurden solche Sachen noch ab und an an uns Sternenträger vergeben, als kleines Dankeschön für die kostenlosen Arbeitsstunden, die wir hier Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat, Jahr für Jahr in dieser Community verrichten.
> Schön zu sehen, dass solche Goodies jetzt als schnelle Effekthascherei für die User verschachert werden. Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich finde es toll, dass es so eine Aktion hier für alle gibt. Aber das Thema, dass die Arbeit von uns Moderatoren seit Jahren kaum noch gewürdigt wird und sich die Sternenträgerschaft als kostenloser Moderations-Selbstläufer fühlt, ist so alt wie die leidige Eigenschaft von Computec, überall was neues, flaches aufzubauen, was aber nicht in Schuss gehalten wird - statt dessen hebt man ein neues Projekt aus der Taufe, das klassische Schneeballsystem.
> 
> Und das nervt.
> ...



Das ist doch aber quer durch die Gesellschaft so. Diejenigen, die sich tagein tagaus den Arsch aufreißen, wird es nicht mal gedankt, da es als normal eingestuft wird. Fehlen dann  solche "Arbeiterbienen" ist das Geschreie groß. Ich kann das nachvollziehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.08.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Thema, dass die Arbeit von uns Moderatoren seit Jahren kaum noch gewürdigt wird und sich die Sternenträgerschaft als kostenloser Moderations-Selbstläufer fühlt, ist so alt wie die leidige Eigenschaft von Computec, überall was neues, flaches aufzubauen, was aber nicht in Schuss gehalten wird - statt dessen hebt man ein neues Projekt aus der Taufe, das klassische Schneeballsystem.


Ich als Community-Mitglied kann das absolut nicht beurteilen. Was läuft denn schief?


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.08.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Früher wurden solche Sachen noch ab und an an uns Sternenträger vergeben, als kleines Dankeschön für die kostenlosen Arbeitsstunden, die wir hier Tag für Tag, Woche für Woche, Monat für Monat, Jahr für Jahr in dieser Community verrichten.
> Schön zu sehen, dass solche Goodies jetzt als schnelle Effekthascherei für die User verschachert werden. Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich finde es toll, dass es so eine Aktion hier für alle gibt. Aber das Thema, dass die Arbeit von uns Moderatoren seit Jahren kaum noch gewürdigt wird und sich die Sternenträgerschaft als kostenloser Moderations-Selbstläufer fühlt, ist so alt wie die leidige Eigenschaft von Computec, überall was neues, flaches aufzubauen, was aber nicht in Schuss gehalten wird - statt dessen hebt man ein neues Projekt aus der Taufe, das klassische Schneeballsystem.
> 
> Und das nervt.
> ...






Prima - da versuch ich spontan was zu machen, an dem ALLE Spaß haben - auch nicht richtig. Da wird dann mit Begriffen wie "Schneeballsystem" um sich geworfen. 
Hä?   
Ich hab nicht den geringsten Vorteil davon, wenn hier gepostet wird, werde dafür auch nicht bezahlt und die Hits dürften noch nicht mal in Ansätzen auch nur dafür sorgen, dass auch nur das Porto der Aktion gedeckt wird.
Ich wollt SPASS manchen euch ALLEN was gutes tun und das ganze so UNKOMPLIZIERT wie möglich. Regeln gibt es im richtigen Leben schon mehr als genug. 
Die Aktion hat eigentlich auch NIX mit Computec zu tun, sondern ist ganz alleine auf meinem Mist gewachsen.

Auch deinen anderen Vorwurf nehm ich jetzt irgendwie persönlich, vor allem, weil er so auch nicht zutrifft.
Siehe:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=61&bid=2&tid=7038882&page=2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 21.08.2008 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich denke er hat eher ein Problem damit, dass die Arbeit der Sternträger im allgemeinen nicht gewürdigt wird. An Gewinnspielen teilnehmen können sie ja sowieso. Er spricht von einer Belohnung nur für die Sternträger.


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Erwähnte ich, dass ich heute Geburtstag habe?
Na das wäre doch ein geschenk von RR wert.


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 21.08.2008 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Erwähnte ich, dass ich heute Geburtstag habe?
> Na das wäre doch ein geschenk von RR wert.



Du hast Geburtstag? Wie wärs mit ner Schweigeminute?   



Spoiler



Ich hoffe du nimmst das nicht zu ernst, und mir nicht krumm...


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 21.08.2008 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.08.2008 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, nun ist er schon wieder ein Jahr älter und noch immer kein Lehrer für katholische Religion. Welchen grund sollte es geben das er was geschenkt bekommt     Langzeitstudent und dann auch noch sowas


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, nun ist er schon wieder ein Jahr älter und noch immer kein Lehrer für katholische Religion. Welchen grund sollte es geben das er was geschenkt bekommt     Langzeitstudent und dann auch noch sowas



Heeee, Langzeitstudent weise ich entschieden von mir, ich werde mein Studium nach 10 Semestern abschließen, Regelstudienzeit ist 9 Semester. 
Da kann man nicht meckern.

Aber ein jahr älter stimmt, wie Al von Tool Time sagen würde, die wichtige zwei neun.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt SPASS manchen euch ALLEN was gutes tun und das ganze so UNKOMPLIZIERT wie möglich. Regeln gibt es im richtigen Leben schon mehr als genug.


Da hast du Recht und das Gewinnspiel hat ja wohl gerockt!
Was wir gelacht haben


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 19.08.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut Mich zu hören, dass diese anarchistische Aktion wiederholt wird. (Aber bitte nicht im Zeitraum vom 8. - 19. September. Da bin Ich nicht da.    )


Muss sagen, dass mir das auch ein wenig ungelegen käme.
Bin da wohl im Umzugstress


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.08.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 11:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
Woll'n wir nochmal?
So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
> Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
> Woll'n wir nochmal?
> So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?


Kannst ja nochmals nen Versuch starten, mir so ein Teil zu schicken.
Vielleicht klappts diesmal 
Ne, ist wohl einfach Sommerzeit und Post ist ein wenig langsam *hoff*

//btw: giesst und bemalst Du die selber,oder warum hast du schon wieder solche Figuren bei Dir rumstehen?


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
> Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
> Woll'n wir nochmal?
> So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?



Ohh jaaaaaaaaa
und erwähnte ich schon, dass ich heute Geburtstag habe?
Und ich setze noch einen drauf, ich muss ihn sogar (fast) alleine feiern, meine Freundin its in Norwegen
Mehr Mitleid kann ich nun wirklich nicht erzeugen


----------



## HanFred (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

au ja, nochmal!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gratuliere, boesor. für dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?


Rumblödeln tu ich gern aber so einen Staubfänger will ich nicht. Ich hätte gern was Sinnvolles, zB Geld. Dafür würde ich sogar mein Profil ausfüllen. *g*  

SSA


----------



## skicu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
> Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
> Woll'n wir nochmal?
> So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?


Wenn du mir gleich die erste gibst, werd ich nicht alle Postings hier löschen, bis ich eine bekomm! Versprochen!


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 21.08.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das löschen einiger User wäre sinnvoller


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

I'm on fire, beware!


----------



## skicu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das löschen einiger User wäre sinnvoller


Hab ich doch schon. Zwischen all den Sperrungen von vulgären Nicks fallen die paar Gewinnspielteilnehmer gar nicht auf.


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Das löschen einiger User wäre sinnvoller



Das erklärt einige Vorgänge im Sternieforum in letzter zeit.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 21.08.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh, Du hast den Langzeitstudenten vergessen


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, Du hast den Langzeitstudenten vergessen



Wäre ich nicht so friedfertig, ich könnte glatt überlegen Emma zur Halbwaise zu machen


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Heißt das, das ganze nochma? Gut!

*Wink*

Ich hab noch keine bekommen, beim letzten mal. Würde mich wirklich über eine Figur freuen.


----------



## eXitus64 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
> Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
> Woll'n wir nochmal?
> So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?



   ich möchte, nein ich WILL! auch so eine Figur   *lieb guck*


----------



## bumi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hab letztes mal die ganze Aktion verpasst, alleine deshalb wäre ein Trostpreis durchaus angebracht.
Wenn du mir keine Figur schicken möchtest, darfst du mich auch gern zu einem Candle-Light-Diner einladen   . Wir fahren dann gemütlich aufm romantischen Chopper vorbei an Wäldern und Seen, bis wir im Sonnenuntergang in trauter Zweisamkeit dinieren. Hach ja *schwärm*


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

will nichts geschenkt.....
schick mir was, dann schick ich dir was


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SCUX am 21.08.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> will nichts geschenkt.....
> schick mir was, dann schick ich dir was



Ja klar und dann liegt der Zwerg aus dem Avatar vor der Tür .... Die Masche kennen wir


----------



## struy (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad dabei sind.....
> Ich könnte noch ein letztes Mal zehn solcher Figuren abstauben.
> Woll'n wir nochmal?
> So ganz ohne Regeln, Sinn und Zwang?
> Einfach nur rumblödeln und zehn Leuten, ungeachtet des Rangs, Altes, Geschlechts, Religion und ethnischer Abstammung so eine Figur zukommen lassen?


Also ich finde das Prinzip genial, so ohne Regeln. Da gewinnen nicht immer dieselben (obwohl, es gewannen eigentlich nur die Spammer  , aber da jeder der mitgemacht hat spammt, ist das wieder in Ordnung *g*), aber trotzdem. Einfach mal so ins blaue hinaus etwas gewinnen ist schon schön (obwohl ich mit dieser Figur nicht all zu viel anfangen kann, aber das hat ja nur nebensächlich etwas mit dem Gewinnspiel zu tun).
@SSA: Geld verschicken ist doof. Lieber etwas Originelles, nicht Alltägliches, wie eben z.B. diese Figur. Es muss ja nicht wertvoll sein, aber halt einem irgendwie Freude bereiten.


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Microsoft Paint ist doch recht "umfangreich":   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bumi am 21.08.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab letztes mal die ganze Aktion verpasst, alleine deshalb wäre ein Trostpreis durchaus angebracht.
> Wenn du mir keine Figur schicken möchtest, darfst du mich auch gern zu einem Candle-Light-Diner einladen   . Wir fahren dann gemütlich aufm romantischen Chopper vorbei an Wäldern und Seen, bis wir im Sonnenuntergang in trauter Zweisamkeit dinieren. Hach ja *schwärm*










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hat das Spiel jetzt schon übergangslos angefangen?
Da ich ja schon eine habe, werde ich mich mit den Betteleien zurückhalten.
Die macht sich echt gut in meinem Wohnzimmer - die Figur... 
*laut nachdenk*:
ich wage mir nicht vorzustellen, wie 2 nebeneinander aussehen würden.
Ein Foto davon könnte ich ja erst machen wenn ich noch eine zweite hätte...


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Spiel jetzt schon übergangslos angefangen?
> Da ich ja schon eine habe, werde ich mich mit den Betteleien zurückhalten.
> Die macht sich echt gut in meinem Wohnzimmer - die Figur...
> *laut nachdenk*:
> ...




Nein, das Spiel hat noch nicht angefangen. Ich hör mich erst mal um, ob ihr das wollt......


----------



## BlackDead (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.08.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aber es macht doch mehr Sinn etwas Sinnloses für etwas Sinnloses zu tun.
Sinnvollere Gewinnspiele kann außerdem jeder machen und am Ende sind die Gewinne auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoller.  
Außerdem so sinnlos ist die Figur nicht, der Karton ist zum Beispiel ein hervorragender Schlafplatz für Katze wie ich feststellen dürfte.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst ja komische Fragen stellen...


----------



## skicu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das Spiel hat noch nicht angefangen. Ich hör mich erst mal um, ob ihr das wollt......


Man sollte die Figuren nicht ganz sinnlos verschenken. Denk dir doch bis morgen mal was witziges, spannendes aus, wo jeder was beitragen kann und zum Schluss was hübsches rauskommt. 

btw, die Figur aus deinem avatar willst du nicht verlosen? Die würde mir besser gefallen. *g*


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 21.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Statt sinnlos zu blödeln, eine Frage stellen und der erste der richtig antwortet bekommt die Figur? Besser?

Ist aber bei weitem nicht so kreativ.......


----------



## skicu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Statt sinnlos zu blödeln, eine Frage stellen und der erste der richtig antwortet bekommt die Figur? Besser?
> 
> Ist aber bei weitem nicht so kreativ.......


Naaain.
Wir könnten zB ASCII Zeichnungen von dir erstellen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 21.08.2008 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten zB ASCII Zeichnungen von dir erstellen.



Oder Nacktfotos von uns


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 21.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wo wir gerade dabei sind.....
Ich hab hier von Sharkoon ein Netzteil (+12V + ATA Stromanschlüsse, lüfterloses "No Noise Design") das ich abgeben würde.

An den ersten, der die richtige Frage zu meiner Antwort hier postet.

Die Antwort ist:
14

Wie lautet die Frage?


----------



## BlackDead (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 21.08.2008 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sofern es keine Bilder von den weiblichen User über 18 sind.
Ist die Aktion eher uninteressant.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das Spiel hat noch nicht angefangen. Ich hör mich erst mal um, ob ihr das wollt......


Los jetzt, ich kann's kaum erwarten - wenn nicht.......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grad hab ich die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mir noch einmal zehn Stück geschickt werden.
Sollten Montag eintreffen.


----------



## bumi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort ist:
> 14
> 
> Wie lautet die Frage?


Wieviele Assistenten und Volontäre beansprucht Rossi allein für das Pflegen seines Arbeitsplatzes?


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

...oder du gibst einige Begriffe vor und wer den besten
"Kurz- Beitrag"  dazu schreibt indem alle Begriffe vorkommen gewinnt.
z.B.  "Hundehütte + Wetter + Oma + Ferrari"
oder "CPU + Rasen + Küche + Fahrrad"


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind.....
> Ich hab hier von Sharkoon ein Netzteil (+12V + ATA Stromanschlüsse, lüfterloses "No Noise Design") das ich abgeben würde.
> 
> An den ersten, der die richtige Frage zu meiner Antwort hier postet.
> ...



Versteh ich nicht Rainer... können wir nicht normal rumblödeln?

14 Stromanschlüsse?


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lautet die Frage?



Wie oft war ich heute schon auf dem Töpfchen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Grad hab ich die Bestätigung bekommen, dass mir noch einmal zehn Stück geschickt werden.
> Sollten Montag eintreffen.



Halte dem Blick stand, bis sie da sind!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoktorX (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab hier von Sharkoon ein Netzteil (+12V + ATA Stromanschlüsse, lüfterloses "No Noise Design") das ich abgeben würde.
> 
> An den ersten, der die richtige Frage zu meiner Antwort hier postet.
> 
> ...


Die Frage lautet "Wieviele Ampere hat das Netzteil auf der +12V Leitung?".


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Natürlich alles falsch bisher.....


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Los jetzt, ich kann's kaum erwarten - wenn nicht.......


Wäre dafür, dass jeder User nur drei Bilder pro Tag ins forum stellen kann. Dann müsstest du nicht so viel posten


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind.....
> Ich hab hier von Sharkoon ein Netzteil (+12V + ATA Stromanschlüsse, lüfterloses "No Noise Design") das ich abgeben würde.
> 
> An den ersten, der die richtige Frage zu meiner Antwort hier postet.
> ...



Was ist der Sinn des Lebens minus 28?


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Um es euch leichter zu machen, ist hier die komplette, richtige Gewinnerfrage für das Netzteil:


W** *** ****e d*** ***p l*****s M****?


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie lange arbeite ich für Computec


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FAST richtig 

Hat aber mit dieser Antwort gar nix zu tun.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat die Frage was mit dem Netzteil zu tun?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 21.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 21.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der war arm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> W** *** ****e d*** ***p l*****s M****?


Wie oft heute dein ***p letztes M****?


sorry RR, das ist nicht lösbar...  

und Kopfschmerzen hab ich jetzt auch..


----------



## skicu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bumi am 21.08.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat meine ... *grübel*


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz und gar nicht....


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hilfe:

Wie *** ****e dein ***p letztes M****?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wie alt wurde dein Jeep letztes Monat.
Wahlweise statt Jeep "Moep", ich denke aber, jeep is richtig.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hilfe:
> 
> Wie *** ****e dein ***p letztes M****?


Wie oft hupte dein Jeep letztes Monat?


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alt wurde dein Jeep letztes Monat.
> Wahlweise statt Jeep "Moep", ich denke aber, jeep is richtig.




Bingo!
Du bekommst dein neues Netzteil!


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hui
Ned schlecht 
Gratuliere!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fett, dankeschön! Allerdings hat mich rengaru mich auf den richtigen Weg gebracht mit dem muss ich noch ne Gewinnbeteiligung aushandeln


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 16:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich versuch verzweifelt, da einen grammatikalisch richtigen Satz zu basteln 
Oder ist das eine mir unbewusste Mundart?


----------



## Boesor (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 21.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich versuch, da einen grammatikalisch richtigen Satz zu basteln
> Oder ist das eine mir unbewusste Mundart?



Tja, wir Nicht-Bayern werden hier scheinbar auf sehr subtile Art und Weise diskriminiert.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich war aber schon verdammt nah dran *schwitz*
Einen Trostpreis ist das aber schon Wert. Wegen dieser höchstkomplizierten Frage habe ich jetzt das von meiner Frau versprochene Schokoeis verpasst.


----------



## rengaru (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 21.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 21.08.2008 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, scheint in Franken so üblich zu sein. Schließlich kommt Lord auch von da


----------



## RR (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast mich überredet.
Irgend etwas finde ich schon noch für dich.
Grüße an deine Frau, und das mit dem Eis tut mir leid.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 21.08.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 21.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, ich verrat´s auch nicht weiter


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 21.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 21.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo hast´n des her?


----------



## gamerschwein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *BIld*


Bei uns hängen Wahlplakate, da steht was von ner fränkischen Bayernpartei , die mit nem rot-weissen Herz weiss-blau denken will


----------



## highspeedpingu (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 21.08.2008 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab noch das hier als T-Shirt...


----------



## bierchen (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 21.08.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 21.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL    

Richtig so, schließlich sitzt die Redaktion auch in Bayern (offizielles Bayern zumindest^^).


----------



## doom99 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Was heißt hier immer nur Bayern???

Hier gibt es auch Thüringer und unser Bundesland hat viel zu bieten. Z. B. Fen längsten Autobahntunnel Europas. Den Thüringer Wald. Die Kulturstädte Erfurt, Weimar, Eisenach...
Die Unistadt Jena- weltweit bekannt und Forschungsstadt Nr.1. 
Auch kulturelle Unterhaltung gibt es bei uns mehr als genug. 

Also Ihr Bayern und die anderen da draußen- Besucht Thüringen!


----------



## gamerschwein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doom99 am 21.08.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier immer nur Bayern???
> 
> Hier gibt es auch Thüringer und unser Bundesland hat viel zu bieten. Z. B. Fen längsten Autobahntunnel Europas. Den Thüringer Wald. Die Kulturstädte Erfurt, Weimar, Eisenach...
> Die Unistadt Jena- weltweit bekannt und Forschungsstadt Nr.1.
> ...


Braucht man da nicht ein Visum?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Is då Franggndräff? Då mach Ich glei mal mid!


----------



## doom99 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> doom99 am 21.08.2008 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein nur einen gültigen Personalausweis.


----------



## gamerschwein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				doom99 am 21.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht einmal einen Reisepass?


----------



## doom99 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> doom99 am 21.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein wir sind sogar mit der A71 / 73 an den rest der Welt angebunden.


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sag mal Rainer, ich weiß ja, dass es keine Regeln gibt, aber ein Anhaltspunkt wäre nicht schlecht.

Soll ich dir vielleicht meine Bewunderung verdeutlichen?   

Wie mit meinem wunderbaren Bild, welches ich gezeichnet habe?   

Oder wir machen es ganz leicht und du schickst mir einefach eine Figur...


----------



## gamerschwein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 21.08.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Rainer, ich weiß ja, dass es keine Regeln gibt, aber ein Anhaltspunkt wäre nicht schlecht.
> 
> Soll ich dir vielleicht meine Bewunderung verdeutlichen?
> 
> ...


Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben....


----------



## rengaru (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben....


Wieso? Er ist doch eher zu früh als zu spät. Die neuen Figuren kommen schließlich vorraussichtlich erst Montag an


----------



## JBevera (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich brauch Geld. Wie viel bringt so eine Figur?
Mit einer Unterschrift vom großen allmächtigen Rossi gibts bestimmt eine Menge, oder?

Rossi ich will ein Kind von dir.


----------



## gamerschwein (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 21.08.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die gehen aber alle an mich.


----------



## lucdec (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 21.08.2008 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt es geht erst ab Montag los? Oder werden die Beiträge jetzt auch schon "begutachtet"?


----------



## rengaru (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 21.08.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 21.08.2008 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er hat schon einmal nen Franken begünstig. Würde er es nochmal tun, dann würde es selbst dem letzten Deppen auffallen. Da Rossi aber schlau ist, macht er das erstmal ne Zeit nichtmehr. Tja, Pech gehabt


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 21.08.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   wieso nicht......2x könnt ich ja dann mitmachen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also, das es erst Montag los geht find ich echt   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x schrieb:
			
		

> *Bilderspam*


Hach war das schön, als das img-Tag noch exklusiv den Sternies vorbehalten war.  

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 22.08.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das mal so? Frechheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skicu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> War das mal so? Frechheit!


Jetzt mal ernsthaft:
Andere Sternträger haben es ja vor mir schon teils indirekt angesprochen.
Wenn du in jedes Posting einen Halbsatz und ein Bild packst, ist das einfach nur Spam. Besonders wenn du 4 oder 5 solche Postings direkt nacheinander absetzt. Es nervt.
Versuch doch bitte zukünftig, mehr Inhalt in schriftlicher Form in ein einzelnes Posting zu packen und die Bilder auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. Danke.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 22.08.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat McDrake aber anderes zu mir gesagt. Ist das für euch zu viel Aufwand oder warum ist das nicht erwünscht?

Edit: McDrakes Aussage: Es ist ein Spamthread, also ist es egal. Was ist denn nun richtig?
Edit2: Ich hätte gerne eine Auskunft, bevor ich hier noch mehr Sternenträger vergraule


----------



## skicu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat McDrake aber anderes zu mir gesagt. Ist das für euch zu viel Aufwand oder warum ist das nicht erwünscht?
> 
> Edit: McDrakes Aussage: Es ist ein Spamthread, also ist es egal. Was ist denn nun richtig?


Hier ist es nicht *so* schlimm, solange es nicht überhand nimmt. Vielleicht einfach mal nicht in jedes Posting ein Bild packen.


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: McDrakes Aussage: Es ist ein Spamthread, also ist es egal. Was ist denn nun richtig?


Es kommt auf die Masse an. Bissl feingefühl sollte man schon haben, wenn man spamt


----------



## BlackDead (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Außerdem ist das hier kein Imageboard.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 22.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mach's ja nur hier, ist ja nicht so, das alle meine posts nur aus Bildern bestehen. Bis Montag ist Ruhe. aber mal ne ehrliche Frage: Ist es für euch Mehraufwand oder nervt es einfach nur? Ich hab n' dickes Fell - nur raus damit!


----------



## crackajack (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es für euch Mehraufwand oder nervt es einfach nur? Ich hab n' dickes Fell - nur raus damit!


Mehraufwand? Man sieht halt einen Haufen _mehr oder weniger unnötiger_ Bilder.

Einfach auch berücksichtigen das es auch User ohne DSL gibt, die aber trotzdem gerne hier mitlesen und die Figuren abstauben wollen. Die könnte es wirklich nerven.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				crackajack am 22.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hör mal, jemand der auf diesen Seiten mit nem ISDN-Anschluss rumsurft, kommt nicht weit, ich weiß es, da ich bis vor kurzem nur ISDN besessen habe und demzufolge eure Seiten gemieden habe (wegen zu starker Frequentierung kommen ISDN-Surfer hier drückend lahm voran), aber das Argument kann ich trotzdem nachvollziehen... richtig - die Bilder sind zu groß


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich erinnere mich da an Modem Zeiten mit 4 Kb down...  
Ein E-mail Anhang mit 2 Mb war eine Qual!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erinnere mich da an Modem Zeiten mit 4 Kb down...
> Ein E-mail Anhang mit 2 Mb war eine Qual!


Ein Kumpel von mir surft heute noch mit'm Modem rum: "Ich mach einfach in Firefox alle Bilder aus, dann geht das schon!" - Ich kann mir 'n Lachen kaum verkneifen, wenn er nervös mit dem Fingern tippelt und wartet   (Ist fies, ich weiß - mir gings Jahre lang auch so, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell an ne DSL-Stande...)


----------



## RR (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, das es erst Montag los geht find ich echt




Ok - und Montag können dann wieder einige nicht weil *hier Grund eingeben*

Darum diesmal etwas anderer Ablauf!

Ich werde am SAMSTAG und am SONNTAG (diese Woche natürlich) hier sporadisch vorbei sehen (immer nach 14 Uhr und vor 23 Uhr) und auf das jeweils letzte Posting (!) antworten. Wer also am WE eine Antwort von mir bekommt, ist einer der nächsten (und garantiert auch letzten) Gewinner solch einer Figur.

Rang, Religion, Inhalt des Postings spielen keine Rolle.

Lediglich beleidigende Inhalte scheiden aus, ebenso alle Inhalte über Idiosynchrasie.

Wer keine Anschrift im Profil stehen hat, geht natürlich auch leer aus. 

Wer was zu meckern hat, soll das in den nächsten 10 Minuten tun, danach bin ich grillen.


----------



## BlackDead (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Eine Regel würde vergessen:
Jeder der schon eine Figur gewonnen hat ist disqualifiziert.


----------



## RR (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 22.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Regel würde vergessen:
> Jeder der schon eine Figur gewonnen hat ist disqualifiziert.




Warum?


----------



## memphis76 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				BlackDead am 22.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Regel würde vergessen:
> Jeder der schon eine Figur gewonnen hat ist disqualifiziert.


Disqualifiziert ist so ein böses Wort, als hätte der- oder diejenige etwas Unrechtes getan. Sagen wir doch einfach "... ist von der Teilnahme einer weiteren Verlosung ausgeschlossen"   

Aber es gab auch schon andere Spiele von RR, wo einige mehrfach zugeschlagen haben ...

Gruß
Memphis

Edit: Guten Hunger


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Mußte erst mal googeln was das Idi.....   
heißt.
Für alle die es auch nicht wußten:
im Allgemeinen ein (strukturelles, anatomisch-physiologisches oder Verhaltens-) Merkmal, welches besonders oder spezifisch für ein Individuum oder eine Gruppe ist,
Wenn er das meint


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



> Ich werde am SAMSTAG und am SONNTAG (diese Woche natürlich) hier sporadisch vorbei sehen (immer nach 14 Uhr und vor 23 Uhr) und auf das jeweils letzte Posting (!) antworten. Wer also am WE eine Antwort von mir bekommt, ist einer der nächsten (und garantiert auch letzten) Gewinner solch einer Figur.


Jetzt hat er uns natürlich erwischt...
Ich glaube am Wochenende soll es aber sowieso regnen


----------



## RR (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 22.08.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 22.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir ist es egal ob schon wer eine Figur abgtestaubt hat.
Von mir aus kann er sich ein Moblie daraus basteln, oder sie hier verschenken/tauschen.

Ich bin dann weg für heute. Den Einen oder Anderen treff ich dann ja hier mal kurz am Wochenende   

Ach ja.....

es würde mich wirklich nicht stören, wenn im Posting sogar etwas lesenswertes stehen würde.....


So... abba nu... ich bin ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich seh´ schon die ersten dunklen Wolken über Franken!


----------



## RR (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh´ schon die ersten dunklen Wolken über Franken!




Ja, aber die kommen aus meinem Auspuff!


----------



## Spassbremse (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 22.08.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wünsch' Dir viel Spaß beim Grillen...wollte das eigentlich heute Abend auch machen, aber dank schlechtem Wetter (Heidelberg atm) haben wir das jetzt erst einmal auf (hoffentlich) morgen verschoben.


----------



## struy (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 22.08.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am SAMSTAG und am SONNTAG (diese Woche natürlich) hier sporadisch vorbei sehen (immer nach 14 Uhr und vor 23 Uhr) und auf das jeweils letzte Posting (!) antworten. Wer also am WE eine Antwort von mir bekommt, ist einer der nächsten (und garantiert auch letzten) Gewinner solch einer Figur.


Jetzt hast du aber die Regeln geändert, es gibt jetzt nämlich welche! Und man kann sich die Gewinnchancen erhöhen, indem man einfach masslos spamt. Wie auch immer, ich hab ja eh nichts zu sagen  .
Also denn zum zweiten Mal: Lasst die Spiele beginnen.


----------



## skicu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 22.08.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok - und Montag können dann wieder einige nicht weil *hier Grund eingeben*
> 
> Darum diesmal etwas anderer Ablauf!
> 
> ...


Ich grübel ja jetzt schon seit einer Stunde, was dagegen sprechen sollte, dass ich morgen vormittag hier einen Post reinsetze und den Thread dann einfach schließe...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 22.08.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir schwant böses bei den neuen Regeln  Aber Egal, ich bekomme bald ein NT   

Damn, das Wetter hier lässt echt zu wünschen übrig, eigentlich wollt ich auf nen Bierkeller, wird aber etz eher nix


----------



## rengaru (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 22.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich grübel ja jetzt schon seit einer Stunde, was dagegen sprechen sollte, dass ich morgen vormittag hier einen Post reinsetze und den Thread dann einfach schließe...


Nun, die andern COs würden sich das sicherlich nicht gefallen lassen und den Thread wieder öffnen, posten und erneut schließen. Dann kommt der nächste und so weiter und so fort. Zwischendurch hätten die normalen User aber Zeit auch immer mal kurz nen Post reinzusetzen


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 22.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 22.08.2008 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch nicht einfach den Thread eines Ranghöheren schließen!
Es gibt schließlich noch eine gewisse "Hackordnung" / Hierarchie... oder nenn´ es wie du willst


----------



## RR (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				skicu am 22.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 22.08.2008 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ICH!


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



> ICH!


   Du lauschst heimlich? Ich dachte du bist grillen?

ähm...das war übrigens der 500.ste post... was gab´s da nochmal?


----------



## skicu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 22.08.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH!


Okay, an das Argument hatte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 22.08.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> skicu am 22.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das geht nicht, hat mir "bsekranker" mal verklickert. Wenn der Thread dicht ist, bleibt er dicht.
Naja, dann macht der Rainer eben nen neuen thread auf


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wie heißt das Tool mit dem man hier alle 2 Sekunden automatisch posten kann?


----------



## noxious (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt das Tool mit dem man hier alle 2 Sekunden automatisch posten kann?


Sowas ist in Deutschland verboten


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Es schüttet gerade wie aus Eimern...
Der RR ist bestimmt nicht grillen... der lauscht und im richtigen Moment schlägt er wieder zu 

...Schluß für heute... Morgen ab 13.59 geht´s weiter


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es schüttet gerade wie aus Eimern...
> Der RR ist bestimmt nicht grillen... der lauscht und im richtigen Moment schlägt er wieder zu


Was meinst du denn mit richtigem Moment?  :-o


----------



## highspeedpingu (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 22.08.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn er uns wieder beim lästern erwischt.


----------



## rengaru (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht nicht, hat mir "bsekranker" mal verklickert. Wenn der Thread dicht ist, bleibt er dicht.
> Naja, dann macht der Rainer eben nen neuen thread auf


Quatsch. 

Ich denke nicht, dass die mit der letzten Änderung an der Forensoftware da was geändert haben. Es gab schon oft COs, die einen geschlossenen Thread nochmal für ein paar wenige Sekunden geöffnet haben um zu posten


----------



## pirx (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 12.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde in den nächsten drei Tagen (Di, Mi, Do) hier täglich mehrmals vorbei sehen.


Mist... schon wieder zu spät. Aber vielleicht können wir ja tauschen gegen eine Original-Siedler-Plastik-(Mit-Original-Plastik-Abdeckhaube-) Ritterfigur, die ich hier noch hätte?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 22.08.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher weißt du von der letzten Änderung der Forensoftware? Du machst mir Angst...


----------



## rengaru (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du von der letzten Änderung der Forensoftware? Du machst mir Angst...


Naja, ob ich wirklich von der letzten weiß, weiß ich nicht, aber Änderungen sind ja nicht zu übersehen. Schließlich geht mittlerweile auch der Spoiler wieder


----------



## bsekranker (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 22.08.2008 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.08.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quatsch trifft es genau, denn so etwas habe ich bestimmt noch nie "verklickert".


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bsekranker am 22.08.2008 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 22.08.2008 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden - naja kann ja jedem mal passieren  

Edit: Kennst du das wort "verklickern" nicht? Oder war es in diesem Fall unangebracht zu erwähnen?  :-o


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

das Netzteil kam heute, vielen Dank


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> das Netzteil kam heute, vielen Dank


Meins nicht


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wollt mich nur nochmal für die Figur bedanken die ich jetzt, auf Grund von einem kleinen spontanen Trip nach Rügen, erst abholen konnte.

Wenn mir ein klein wenig Kritik erlaubt ist, bitte (!) pack die Figur das nächste mal ein ( von mir aus auch gerne Geschenkpapier mit Herzchen etc.pp. ).

Warum?

Ganz einfach, der nette Mensch bei der Post, der so freundlich war mir das Paket auszuhändigen, meinte mich erstmal zutexten zu müssen.

Der erste Kommentar war "Ah, ein Computerspielefreak!" ... Nachdem er meinen säuerlichen Blick gesehen hat, hat er probiert seinen sprachlichen Missgriff zu umschiffen und meinte "Da ist bestimmt ein Spiel drin?! Oder?".

Nachdem ich dann meinte, nein, es wäre nur die Figur und ich hätte es gewonnen, blühte der nette Mensch wahrlich auf und meinte mir erzählen zu müssen, dass er auch schon "ganz viele tolle Star Wars Figuren geschenkt bekommen hat bzw. auch bei Preisausschreiben (!) gewonnen hätte".

Ich schaute ihn nur an und meine, zugegeben etwas bissig: "Und da nennen *Sie* mich einen Freak?".

Ich glaub, der nette Mensch mag mich jetzt nicht mehr ... so wie sein Gesicht dann aussah.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.08.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt mich nur nochmal für die Figur bedanken die ich jetzt, auf Grund von einem kleinen spontanen Trip nach Rügen, erst abholen konnte.


Aus der Bahn!

Du hast schon eine


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Eieiei, was ist denn hier wieder los? Hier kommen ja wieder tolle Begründungen wie "mein Leben ist doof, ich brauche eine Figur"

Der Grund, warum ich eine UMBEDINGT BRAUCHE: -----

Aber was ich heute geleistet habe, was auch theoretisch mit einem kleinem Keks belohnt werden könnte:
Ich habe heute 29 frisch bezogene Betten von der Bettenzentrale im Krankenhaus zu den Stationen geschoben, nebenbei 30 benutzte Betten, drei davon von Noro-Virus-Patienten (dabei musste ich mich vor einer Infektion schützen), wieder in die Bettenzentrale geschoben, und dafür gesorgt, dass sie fachmännisch desinfiziert werden. Ja, was für Wundertaten macht man doch als Zivi, ich habe heute die Welt ein kleines bisschen besser gemacht, und das Krankenhaus in Krefeld auf 29 Weitere Patienten vorbereitet. 29 schwerkranke MEnschen können jetzt glücklich und zufrieden ins Krankenhaus kommen, und sie werden in einem Sauberen Bett schlafen, und alles nur, weil ich mit vollem Einsatz heute um ihr Wohl gekämpft habe. 

Hach, ich fühle mich als ein wahrer Held. Und bedenke, Rainer, du könntest auch mal in ein Krefelder Krankenhaus kommen, und dann, so verspreche ich dir, kriegst du ein elektrisches Hydraulikbett, in einer Farbe DEINER Wahl, dafür werde ich sorgen........


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.08.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo RR!
Danke für den "Trostpreis"...
Ich verrate nicht was es war. (selber gekauft hätte ich´s aber nicht)
Trotzdem Danke!
Vielleicht gewinne ich ja noch ein paar Figuren für mein
"Gothic 3 Mobile"


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also hier kommt auch mal ein Grund von mir^^:

Ich hätte gerne eine Belohnung dafür, dass ich immer so uneigennützig bin.
(Mit Ausnahme dieses Threads  )


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne eine Belohnung dafür, dass ich immer so uneigennützig bin.
> (Mit Ausnahme dieses Threads  )


Stimmt ... denn hier sollte man nicht von Uneigennützigkeit sprechen   

"Ich poste hier mal einfach nur so ... dass ich evtl. eine Figur erhalten könnte, ist nur ein Bonus dafür, dass ich an diesem Thread teilhaben darf. Dadurch wird mir etwas von dem zurückgegeben, was ich dem Forum zu geben versuche. Mal sehen, wem an diesem Wochenende die Ehre zu Teil wird, bald noch eine dieser Figuren sein Eigen nennen zu dürfen."

Jetzt werd ich mich erst mal um meine Chinchillas kümmern.

Gruß
Memph


PS: Wie war das Grillen gestern, RR?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also hier kommt auch mal ein Grund von mir^^:
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine Belohnung dafür, dass ich immer so uneigennützig bin.



Ich schenke dir eine Kurzgeschichte von Karsten Gebhardt!   

*Das brutale Schaf*

Schon von Weitem sah ich das Schaf abseits von der Herde. 
Kein Hirte war in Sicht, nur grelle Hinweisschilder an der Umzäunung als Warnung vor dem Strom. 
Ein Rhönschaf auf einer Streuobstwiese mit aufsässigem Blick über der hängenden Unterlippe, so herausfordernd als wollte es mir eine reinhauen. Das linke Ohr zuckte beständig wie ein Stinkefinger. Dabei war es nur ein Knastbruder mit einem Zottelfell, als hätte es den Zaun berührt. Kein kastrierter Hammel sondern ein aufmüpfiger Bock, dem noch die Hörner fehlten. 
Am Zaun blieb ich stehen und starrte zurück; gefangene Blicke wie in einem Duell. Wer abbricht, verliert. 
Es hielt mit, obwohl ich wie ein Wolf zu heulen begann mit gefletschten Zähnen und verzogenem Gesicht. 
Das blöde Vieh stand nur da und glotzte. Keine Spur von Panik. 
Ein böser Traum dachte ich und kämpfte gegen meine zuckenden Lider an. 
"Määähhh." 
Es lachte mich aus mit einem höhnischen Blöken, das mich noch mehr provozierte. Genauso wie die zur Schau getragene Häme, die mich zu Grimassen verleitete, vor denen ich wohl selbst erschräke, wenn ich sie sehen könnte. 
"Mähhhh." 
Wieder war es passiert. 
Ich zerplatzte fast vor Wut, hielt mich aber in respektierlichem Abstand zum Zaun. Wollte nicht aussehen wie das Schaf. Totgelacht hätte es sich. 
Vielleicht war genau das beabsichtigt? Ein Schaf, das denken konnte. War so was möglich? 
Von Judasschafen hatte ich gelesen. Dressierte Tiere, die vor den Schlachtungen warteten und die ankommenden Herden in den Tod leiteten. 
"Mähhh." 
Zornig kickte ich einen Stein nach dem Tauber auf dem Weg, der um seine Angebetete tanzte, die Flügel ausgebreitet, die Brust auf den Boden gedrückt, unverschämt glücklich gurrend an einem solchen Tag. 
Steine werfen! 
Der Erste versank wirkungslos im Gras, weit vor dem Schaf. 
"Mähhh", brüllte es und trippelte näher heran. 
Zu blöd, dieses Vieh, dachte ich schadenfroh und warf einen weiteren Stein. 
Vorbei. 
Ich warf alles über den Zaun, was in der Nähe lag. Äste, Steine, eine alte Flasche. Das Blöken im Nacken trieb mich an, bis ich schnaufend verharrte und um mich sah. 
Nichts hatte getroffen. 
Zähneknirschend starrte ich das Schaf an. 
"Mähhh." 
Es reichte. Spontan zog ich meine Jacke aus, bettete sie über den Zaun, bevor ich hinüberstieg, mit einem armlangen Stock als Waffe in der Hand. 
Galoppierend stob der Paarhufer davon. Mit wippenden Backen, aus denen es herausköttelte. 
Ich rannte hinterher, holte auf und hob den Stock zum Schlage. 
Plötzlich wurde ich gepackt. Reißende Zähne in meiner Backe. 
Blitzschnell blickte ich hinter mich. 
Den Hund, dachte ich nur, den Hund habe ich vergessen. 
"Määähhh", blökte das Judasschaf und hüpfte fröhlich auf der Stelle.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.08.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schenke dir eine Kurzgeschichte von Karsten Gebhardt!
> 
> *Das brutale Schaf*


Kopierte Texte ohne Quellenangaben sind hier ungern gesehen


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Vielleicht gewinne ich ja noch ein paar Figuren für mein
"Gothic 3 Mobile"


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hm, noch ist heir erstaunlich wenig los, enttäuschend.


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, noch ist heir erstaunlich wenig los, enttäuschend.


Ist aber jetzt schon belastend der letzte sein zu wollen...
Man kommt ja zu nichts anderem mehr.
Vor allem kann das bis 23.00 Uhr so weitergehen.
Ich glaub´ ich geb´ mich erst mal mit der einen Figur zufrieden.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, noch ist heir erstaunlich wenig los, enttäuschend.


Meint ihr RR kommt noch?
Oder hat er uns hinters Licht geführt :-o


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, noch ist heir erstaunlich wenig los, enttäuschend.


Die liegen alle bestimmt noch im Salz ... oder sehen sich Formel1 an. Und die ganz süchtigen spielen WoW. Ich gehöre nur zu den halb süchtigen an, darum hab ich noch ca 2 - 3 Stunden, bevor ich der Sucht verfalle   

So, jetzt erst mal die Schafs-Geschichte durchlesen


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



> werde am SAMSTAG und am SONNTAG (diese Woche natürlich) hier sporadisch vorbei sehen (immer nach 14 Uhr und vor 23 Uhr) und auf das jeweils letzte Posting (!) antworten. Wer also am WE eine Antwort von mir bekommt, ist einer der nächsten (und garantiert auch letzten) Gewinner solch einer Figur.


Das sind die neuen Regeln...


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 23.08.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > werde am SAMSTAG und am SONNTAG (diese Woche natürlich) hier sporadisch vorbei sehen (immer nach 14 Uhr und vor 23 Uhr) und auf das jeweils letzte Posting (!) antworten. Wer also am WE eine Antwort von mir bekommt, ist einer der nächsten (und garantiert auch letzten) Gewinner solch einer Figur.
> 
> 
> Das sind die neuen Regeln...


Richtig! Gut erkannt   

Vielleicht bin ich ja noch betrunken von gestern, aber: Hat die Schafs-Geschichte irgend einen Sinn?


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bin ich ja noch betrunken von gestern, aber: Hat die Schafs-Geschichte irgend einen Sinn?


Hab leider keine Zeit die zu lesen.
Muss lernen (und natürlich posten  )


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hey, tut mir nen Gefallen und postet in den näcshten 2Stunden nichts.

Ich geh jetzt Bundesliga gucken und es wäre echt unfair von euch, wenn ihr nach mir jetzt noch postet. Danke


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Noxious will wohl dringend so eine Figur


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Noxious will wohl dringend so eine Figur


Lass mich doch Lordi  
Ich hab eh wieder das Pech, dass irgendwer noch nach mir postet  

Du hast es reng aber gerad gegeben


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, tut mir nen Gefallen und postet in den näcshten 2Stunden nichts.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt Bundesliga gucken und es wäre echt unfair von euch, wenn ihr nach mir jetzt noch postet. Danke



Da hast du recht, ich stimme dir vollkommen zu!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Bin etz dann auch weg, CSS zocken und Fußball hören...
Ui, mein Steam erlaubt mir, 1,3 Tage TF2 zu zocken, kp warum, zockt wer das mit mir? oO


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin etz dann auch weg, CSS zocken und Fußball hören...
> Ui, mein Steam erlaubt mir, 1,3 Tage TF2 zu zocken, kp warum, zockt wer das mit mir? oO


Hockey schauen und Fußball hören.
Gold für Deutschland erhoffen!


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

und ich geh mal duschen.
nein, keine fotos.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ach übrigens, ich poste so gut wie nie Bilder

M88OOOOOOOOOOOOOM88z88888888888888888
88888OOOOOOOOOMM888!888888888888888888
888888MAmmmAMVMM888*88888888___88888888
88888888OOOOOOOMM88888888888888___8888888
888888888OOOOOOMM888888888888888____88888
8888888888MOOOOOmM888888888888888____8888
O888888888888OOOOmOOMm88888 888888___8888
8888888888888888OOOOOOMm8 88888___888
8888OO888888888888OOOOOOOMm88888____88
888OOOOO888888888888OOOOOOOOMm8_____4
888OOOOOOO88OOO8888888OOOOOOOOMm____2
O88OOOOOOOO8OOOOO888888OOOMOOOOOM
OO8OOOOOOOOOOOMOOOO8888OOOOMOOOOM
OOO8OOOOOOOOOOOMOOO8888OOOOOOMOOM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMO8888OOOOOOOOOMO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMO88OOOOOOOOOOOOM
OOO*88*OOOOOOOOOOMO88OOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
OO88@@88OOOOOOOOOMOO88OOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
OO88@@88OOOOOOOOOMOOO8OOOOOOOOOOOOOO*8
OOO*88*OOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88@@
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO88@
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*8
OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
OOOOOOOOOOMMMMOOOOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOMM
MMMMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOMMM
OOMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMOOOOOOOOMM
OOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOMMOOOOOOMM
OOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOmMOOOOOMM
OOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOM
OOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOM
OOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOM
OOOMMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMO
OOMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOMM
OMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOM
OMOOOOOOOOO@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
OOOOOOOOOO@@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
OOOOOOOOO@@@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
OOOOOOOOO@@OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOM
OOOOOOOOO@OOOOOOOOOOMmOOOOOOOMOOOM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMOOOOOOOMOOOM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOMOOOM
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMOOOOOOOOOMOOOOM


----------



## skicu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Das ist ein Posting.


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider keine Zeit die zu lesen.
> Muss lernen (und natürlich posten  )


DANN LERN, VERDAMMT NOCHMAL ... und stehle mir nicht immer meinen letzten Post!!   

Ich durchforste gerad den EMP-Katalog ... wollte mir schon immer mal etwas aussagekräftiges kaufen. Etwas, das meiner Natur entspricht, und wo jeder mit einem Blick weiß, wer ich bin und mit wem er es zu tun hat ... da ist mir dieses Shirt aufgefallen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(klickbar)_


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas, das meiner Natur entspricht, und wo jeder mit einem Blick weiß, wer ich bin und mit wem er es zu tun hat ... da ist mir dieses Shirt aufgefallen:



Einbildung ist auch ne Bildung


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Seid doch nicht alle immer so gierig auf Goodies von RR...


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 23.08.2008 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache *g*

@Spassbremse: Doch!


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.08.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid doch nicht alle immer so gierig auf Goodies von RR...



Ich will aber nicht das der seine Daseinsberechtigung und damit seinen Job verliert.
Übrigens: Glückwunsch RR, für die vierte Seite, allmählich übernimmst du das heft!


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

*post* memphi wo bekommt man das tshirt her? ^^ find ich lustig ;>


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

1:0 für den BVB  :-o


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> 1:0 für den BVB  :-o


Fast 2:0


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hihi geschieht dem Klinsmann genau richtig ! Hier in München mag den eh keiner


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *post* memphi wo bekommt man das tshirt her? ^^ find ich lustig ;>


Wie läuft eigentlich Deine persönlich private Sekte? Gehts voran?


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sekte  
Darf ich teilnehmen Onkelchen


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird jeder dürfen der sämtlichen Rechten entsagt und sein gesamtes Vermögen und seine Arbeitskraft in den Dienst der Sekte stellt.


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Monatliche Gebühr 20 Euro damit bin ich weitaus billiger als die katoholische oder evangelische Sekte. Wenn wir groß genug werden, dann werden wir auch zur Religion ernannt. So gesehen es läuft vorran bierchen. Aber du hast ja kostenlose Mitgliedschaft.


----------



## DoktorX (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Die Erde ist eine Kugel!


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DoktorX am 23.08.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erde ist eine Kugel!


nein, ein geoid.


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hallo Rainer.


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Teslatier am 23.08.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer.


halloo.


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 23.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sie billiger ist, daran hab ich keinen Zweifel.
Sprich: Welche Leistungen bietest du denn für die 20€?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Evtl. verarscht euch RR und er geht einfach Sonntag Abend um 22:50 alle 1 Minute on


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. verarscht euch RR und er geht einfach Sonntag Abend um 22:50 alle 1 Minute on


ich würd's genauso machen.


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nur so nebenbei...
Boesor bekommt Figur Nr.1.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				HanFred am 23.08.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch, deswegen hab ichs ja gepostet


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. verarscht euch RR und er geht einfach Sonntag Abend um 22:50 alle 1 Minute on



Wieso uns? Dich doch auch.
Also uns alle...die ganze Welt!


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Monatliche Gebühr 20 Euro ...
> ...Aber du hast ja *kostenlose Mitgliedschaft.*


Bevorteilungen einzelner Mitglieder gefallen mir nicht, wenn ich nicht einer dieser Auserwählten bin


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Schnellster Platzverweis für einen Bayernspieler in der Bundesliga :o

Stimmt das wirklich, was der Premiereheini da gesagt hat?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine im ersten Durchgang gewonnene Figur ist immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen 
Hoffentlich hat sie sich nicht der Postbote selbst unter den Nagel gerissen :o


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leistungen sind so ein böses Wort. Du möchtest sicher einfach nur wissen, welchen Vorteil du hast, wenn du meiner Sekte betrittst und deinen Monatssold von 20 € zahlst?
Ich werde es dir gerne mitteilen:

Du darfst dich dann als von mir gesegnet sehen, brauchst keine Angst vor schlechten Nachrichten haben, denn du weißt das es wieder gut wird. Wenn du möchtest erfinde ich auch eine kleine Geschichte, damit du dich nach dieser richten kannst und es als mein Wort ansehen darfst.
Sonstige Wünsche werden auch erhört und im glücklichsten Fall sogar erfüllt.

Klingt das nicht nach einem rundum Sorgenlospaket für Dich?

Wenn ja bewirb dich jetzt per Omail bei Bierchen, dieser schickt dir dann das Anmeldeformular zu. Bei Anmeldung innerhalb der nächsten 20 Minuten gibt es ein Probemonat umsonst !


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glückwunsch!


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine im ersten Durchgang gewonnene Figur ist immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen
> Hoffentlich hat sie sich nicht der Postbote selbst unter den Nagel gerissen :o


Willkommen im Club
:/


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.08.2008 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, hatte ich wohl unrecht


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				HanFred am 23.08.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließ ich mich an: Glückwunsch!


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Figur Nr.2 geht an Onkel_B.


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 23.08.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der zoll vermutet sicherlich einen grösseren drogenschmuggel-ring, weil so viele grosse figuren von der selben adresse aus in die welt geschickt werden.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sagma Rossi, was machst du mit den Posts, die in den 2Minuten abgeschickt werden, die zwischen den Posts der Gewinner und deinem liegen?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Wichniarek


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagma Rossi, was machst du mit den Posts, die in den 2Minuten abgeschickt werden, die zwischen den Posts der Gewinner und deinem liegen?


Schiebung! 

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich ne handgeschriebene Nachricht von Rossi an meinem Auto gefunden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Teslatier am 23.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und zur Nachricht kommt noch Figur Nr. 3.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hat SCUX jetzt eigentlich auch ne Figur bekommen :-o


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *post* memphi wo bekommt man das tshirt her? ^^ find ich lustig ;>


Hoi lieber Onkel_B ... kannst Du bei emp bestellen: http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&mid=&article=147782&funktion=PRODUCTINFO&bildrub=search

Da gibt´s noch viele gute Sachen    Wenn ich irgendwann nen Kerl mit dem gleichen T-Shirt seh, weiß ich ja, dass Du es bist *g*

Wenn es mir auch gut geht, wenn ich Deiner Sekte beitreten darf, tu ich alles dafür .. naja "fast" alles *g*


----------



## HanFred (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

viel glück noch euch allen, ich muss dummerweise schon wieder weg. *hmpf*


----------



## Boesor (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 23.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so nebenbei...
> Boesor bekommt Figur Nr.1.



Verdammt, wenn ich hier schon Glück gehabt habe wird Dortmund vermutlich verlieren.
Nee, im Ernst, ich freue mich, vielen Dank!


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, wenn ich hier schon Glück gehabt habe wird Dortmund vermutlich verlieren.


Und wo wäre der Nachteil? 

Edit: Wobei ... die spielen doch gegen Bayern, oder?  
Edit2: Ach ja, und _Gratulation_ den bisherigen Gewinnern *neid*


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 23.08.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 23.08.2008 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt muss das Glück nur noch BVB-Boesor verlassen und ich bin glücklich  Aber auch so ist das erste freie Wochenende seit langem gerettet. Heut Abend dann noch schön auf Konzert...  Danke schön


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Na dann viel Spaß heut Abend ... denke, ich werd leichtes Frusttrinken machen, wenn es bei Gladbach bei dem Ergebnis bleibt


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, der Unkostenbeitrag den ich dafür erhebe ist ja verschwindend gering.

@ RR: juhu


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, der Unkostenbeitrag den ich dafür erhebe ist ja verschwindend gering.


Ja ... nur bei meiner anderen Sekte (WoW) zahl ich über 7 € weniger ... da musst Du mich schon etws mehr überzeugen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Oh Mein Gott, geht das etwa schon wieder los...


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du WoW im wahren Leben begegnen? Außerdem ICH spiele nicht WoW allein DAS müsste genug für DICH sein um sofort in meine Gruppirung zu rennen  Bierchen kümmer dich mal drum !


----------



## Teslatier (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 23.08.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 23.08.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muha, es geht schon los.


----------



## gamerschwein (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mein Gott, geht das etwa schon wieder los...


Bleiben wir lieber beim Frankentum... I ho no a ä ü!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hat hier wer das aktuelle Flogging Molly Album?


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du WoW im wahren Leben begegnen? Außerdem ICH spiele nicht WoW allein DAS müsste genug für DICH sein um sofort in meine Gruppirung zu rennen  Bierchen kümmer dich mal drum !


Mein Meister!! 

Jaa!! Jaaaaa!!! Ich sehe das Licht! Wie konnte ich nur so naiv sein!

Hmm? Ich krieg nen Bierchen?


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob du ein Bierchen bekommst bei Einschreibung musst du mit dem Bierchen ausmachen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich werde Morgen bei Bedarf etwas wunderschönes posten.


----------



## memphis76 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [Ob du ein Bierchen bekommst bei Einschreibung musst du mit dem Bierchen ausmachen


Ein Bierchen vom Bierchen ... jetzt fällt mir irgendwie Helge Scheider ein: "Tu mal lieber die Möhrchen ´n Bierchen."


----------



## Rabowke (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Achso, RR, das mit dem Gehalt und Urlaub wie Eingangs erwähnt ist bei Burtchen auf taube Ohren gestoßen.

Allerdings war er erfreut zu hören, dass dir das Arbeiten soviel Spass macht ( und du dort wirklich gerne arbeitest ), dass du eine vierte Seite bekommen wirst.

Also treuer Abonnent eures Magazines hab ich dann heute gelesen, dass Burtchen sein Versprechen in die Tat umgesetzt hat, und dir eine vierte Seite spendiert hat.

Ein wenig Dank ( trotz der Mehrarbeit! ) fänd ich an dieser Stelle angebracht und natürlich auch eine persönliche Widmung im Heft.

Auf Fotos verzichten wir lieber, weil ich sonst glaube, dass dein Briefkasten bei Computec jeden Tag mit Fanmails / Liebesbriefen & Drohbriefen ( von Männern, deren Frauen unsere beiden Fotos gesehen haben ) überquillt.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Klasse. Hoffenheim als einziger Bundesligist ohne Gegentreffer


----------



## DoktorX (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse. Hoffenheim als einziger Bundesligist ohne Gegentreffer


Wenigstens ist 96 nicht mehr letzter.


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Schnellster Platzverweis für einen Bayernspieler in der Bundesliga :o
> 
> Stimmt das wirklich, was der Premiereheini da gesagt hat?


Du bist im Falschen Thread! :>

Hier geht für Dich weiter: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=3162&tid=2986786&x=4745


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.... Figur Nr. 4 geht somit an bierchen......


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 23.08.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Figur Nr. 5 geht an mich?  

Nö... 

Ich komm später wieder.....


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 23.08.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha! 

Da will man nur ein bisschen Spaß haben und spammt rum, schon gewinnt man auch noch was. Was will man mehr!?  




			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja bewirb dich jetzt per Omail bei Bierchen, dieser schickt dir dann das Anmeldeformular zu. Bei Anmeldung innerhalb der nächsten 20 Minuten gibt es ein Probemonat umsonst !


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha!
> 
> Da will man nur ein bisschen Spaß haben und spammt rum, schon gewinnt man auch noch was. Was will man mehr!?


Ich sollte mich bezahlen lassen.

Beim ersten Durchgang des Spiels hat Hard-2-Get durch meine Vorlage ne Figur bekommen, dieses mal gab es schonwieder 2Gewinner, die auf mich geantwortet haben. Auch wenn ich noch keine Figur gewonnen hab, ich führe in der Scorerliste! Ha!


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hab schon wieder die Hälfte verpasst  

War Fußball gucken^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 17:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Außerdem warst du an meinem NT-Gewinn beteiligt


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon wieder die Hälfte verpasst
> 
> War Fußball gucken^^



Joa, geht mir genauso.


Übrigens wittere ich eine Verschwörung. Bisher haben nur Leute gewonnen, die irgendwas "witziges" im Post hatten, nicht wie angekündigt immer der letzte Poster 


Darum jetzt mein witziger Anteil:

Rollt ne Kugel um die Ecke und fällt um.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bleiben wir lieber beim Frankentum... I ho no a ä ü!


Stegg a Oachkadsalschwaaf nei!



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier wer das aktuelle Flogging Molly Album?



Float? Ja.


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 23.08.2008 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach schmarn Bierchen hat doch auch gewonnen und der Postet nie was lustiges.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er soll den Eichhörnchenschwanz einstecken? 




Spoiler



Sollte das falsch sein: Ich bin Niedersachse!






@Onkel: Stimmt, daran hab ich nciht gedacht. Jetzt muss ich meinen ganzen Plan nochmal überarbeiten


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jau... Wolltem dem trhead mal aweng mehr SUbstanz geben 
Was hälst du davon?
Ich bin leider relativ enttäsucht worden, davon gut finden tue ich eigentlich nur The Lighnint Storm ( ) und Paddy´s Lament, der Rest ist leider weit unter FL-Durchschnitt.

Wow, was für ein Post.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> @Onkel: Stimmt, daran hab ich nciht gedacht. Jetzt muss ich meinen ganzen Plan nochmal überarbeiten


Das war wieder so eine Ausnahme von der Regel, damit die Regel nicht bestätigt werden kann.
Genau wie bei  den Bayern und Gamerschwein


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> The Lighnint Storm


Joa, das Lied geht. Den Rest kenn ich zwar nicht, aber wenn die wirklich alle schlechter als Lightning Storm sind, dann ist das Album es imho nicht wert gehört zu werden


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i a !


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Der Thread hat ne lustige Eigendynamik entwickelt ^^


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread hat ne lustige Eigendynamik entwickelt ^^




Wird aber bitte am Montag geschlossen. Der macht dem GMZ sonst bald noch Konkurrenz, das können wir nicht dulden!


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach schmarn Bierchen hat doch auch gewonnen und der Postet nie was lustiges.


Brauch ich ja auch nicht. Das Lustigsein hab ich an rengaru "outgesourced". 

Soderla, es ist 18.00 Uhr, ich mach mich dann mal ans Kochen. Es gibt Chili con Carne!


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread hat ne lustige Eigendynamik entwickelt ^^


Ist halt ein Selbstläufer^^

Wieso sieht man dich eigentlich so selten im Forum, wenn du nicht mal gerade wieder heiße Ware vertickst :o


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Chili con Carne!


Haste wieder genug für die ganze Woche gekocht? 

Bei mir gibts heute garnichts


----------



## DoktorX (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Am 25.8. auf SF2 bzw am 2.9. auf RTL wird die 4te Staffel von Dr. House ausgestrahlt. Nur so als Rande am Info!


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Englisch lesen und deutsch denken:
HOW UP DO HIGHKNEE ! (fränkisch)


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 23.08.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Englisch lesen und deutsch denken:
> HOW UP DO HIGHKNEE ! (fränkisch)


Was ist daran fränkisch?


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

(fränkisch)


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DoktorX am 23.08.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 25.8. auf SF2 bzw am 2.9. auf RTL wird die 4te Staffel von Dr. House ausgestrahlt. Nur so als Rande am Info!


Da startet auf RTL auch die neue Staffel von Monk

Edith empfiehlt Monk


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jau... Wolltem dem trhead mal aweng mehr SUbstanz geben
> Was hälst du davon?
> Ich bin leider relativ enttäsucht worden, davon gut finden tue ich eigentlich nur The Lighnint Storm (   ) und Paddy´s Lament, der Rest ist leider weit unter FL-Durchschnitt.



Joa, dem ganzen Albom fehl ein bisschen die Energie des vorhergegangenen. Die Melodien sind immer noch klasse, aber das, was bei den anderen Alben den AssKick-Faktor ausmachte, fehlt hier leider größtenteils. 4, 5 Titel find Ich gut, der Rest ist nicht ganz mein Fall.   


PS:
* AUF DER NEUEN PCGAMES-DVD IST EIN VIDEO MIT RAINER!!     *


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weils meißt nix interessantes gibt, worauf ich posten könnte. Zum spielen komm ich durch meinen Job und meine Freundin kaum und der Rest ist nicht so weltbewegend. Mitlesen tu ich aber fast immer


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> * AUF DER NEUEN PCGAMES-DVD IST EIN VIDEO MIT RAINER!!     *


Wirklich? Sieht man ihn da auch? *Heft kauf*


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> * AUF DER NEUEN PCGAMES-DVD IST EIN VIDEO MIT RAINER!!     *


Erzähl uns mehr *lechz*


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey genau, am besten noch nen Screen machen! Dann brauch ich mir das Heft nicht unbedingt am Montag kaufen, sondern kann noch warten 


Wobei ich ja glaube, dass du uns verarschen willst


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Man sieht den unteren Teil seines Gesichts und seinen Hinterkopf. Und sein Büro.

Und Burtchens Büro.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht den unteren Teil seines Gesichts und seinen Hinterkopf. Und sein Büro.


Also quasi wie hier Dingens, der Nachbar von Tim bei "Hör mal wer da hämmert".

Aaargh, wie hieß er? Wilson? Ich glaube, oder?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ja. Nur andersrum halt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				memphis76 am 23.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit2: Ach ja, und _Gratulation_ den bisherigen Gewinnern *neid*


Danke!


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.08.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 23.08.2008 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bitte   
Figur Nr. 5 geht somit an nikiburstr8x.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, das du nur kochen kannst?  :-o 
Ich hab neulich eine Apfel-Curry Suppe als Vorspeise und Kokos-Curry als Hauptspeise gekocht


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum spielen komm ich durch... Freundin kaum


Erzähl uns mehr   *auf meinen voriegen Post anspiel*   



> Mitlesen tu ich aber fast immer


Gut zu wissen.
Deine Aura ist ja auch unverzichtbar^^


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da gibts nicht viel zu erzählen - das was halt jeder jugendliche mit 22 Jahren mit seiner Freundin so macht. Lass deine Phantasie spielen 

Das will ich doch hoffen, die Macht spürt man schließlich immer


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Äh nö, ich kann auch noch andere Sachen wie Fußball spielen, Radfahren oder Putzen, aber Kochen kann ich ganz besonders gut.   



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 23.08.2008 18:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab mir etwas weniger Fleisch gekauft, in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht zuviel esse, es aber trotzdem 3 Portionen werden.    
Außerdem hab ich gerade mein erst heute frisch angezogenes Polo-Shirt mit Soße aus der Kidney-Bohnen-Dose bekleckert.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, hab das "Chili" vergessen  siehe oben


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Manchmal sagen Bilder mehr als tausend Worte... Danke Rainer!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts nicht viel zu erzählen - das was halt jeder jugendliche mit 22 Jahren mit seiner Freundin so macht. Lass deine Phantasie spielen


Ich hab das *lechz* vergessen  



> Das will ich doch hoffen, die Macht spürt man schließlich immer


Wie nennt sich deine Vereinigung eigentlich?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich mag Baby-Bilder nicht besonders.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Baby-Bilder nicht besonders.


Geht mir genauso.

Zum Glück altern Babys. Vor 2Jahren musste ich mir täglich die Bilder von irgendwelchen Cousinen meiner Mitschüler anschaun, mittlerweile sind die einfach fast schon zu alt um süß zu sein


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bernhardis <:


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amer Kerl. nix gewinnen und Babybilder anscheuen müssen.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bernhardis <:


BernharDiener wär besser


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Amer Kerl. nix gewinnen und Babybilder anscheuen müssen.



Tja, dafür werd ich die gleichen Menschen später genauso aufdringlich mit eventuellen Bildern meiner eventuellen Kinder bombardieren. Und wenn ich die dafür erst auf der ganzen Welt aufsuchen muss!


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				HanFred am 23.08.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> der zoll vermutet sicherlich einen grösseren drogenschmuggel-ring, weil so viele grosse figuren von der selben adresse aus in die welt geschickt werden.



Die versuchen die Figur aufzulösen hehe

Immerhin hatte ich sogar eine Kund*in* ,die sich für Games interessierte und was ähnliches wie Vampires suchte. Zu allem übel sah sie sogar noch ganz nett aus und wir diskutierten ein wenig über (PC!-)Rollenspiele.
Gibts leider wirklich sehr selten.
Wenn Frauen, dann meist ein wenig korpulentere Semester, die WOW-Prepaidkarten kaufen


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 23.08.2008 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Die versuchen die Figur aufzulösen hehe


 


Sagtmal ihr Sternies, ist das nicht fett krasse Werbung? Weil irgendwie scheint es euch bisher egal zu sein


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 23.08.2008 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne ne das hat schon alles system


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.08.2008 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Die versuchen die Figur aufzulösen hehe


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Mensch, ich versteh den Satz halt nicht 


Erm, ich wollts einfach nochmal erwähnen, damits auffällt:

Sagtmal ihr Sternies, ist das nicht fett krasse Werbung? Weil irgendwie scheint es euch bisher egal zu sein


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 23.08.2008 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Die versuchen die Figur aufzulösen hehe


Schau dir den Film Traffic mal an.


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagtmal ihr Sternies, ist das nicht fett krasse Werbung? Weil irgendwie scheint es euch bisher egal zu sein


Nicht hetzen... bin eben erst von der Arbeit nach Hause gekommen (siehe Edit meines Postings) und muss erst mal alle Postings der letzten Stunden anschauen
*stress*


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 23.08.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir den Film Traffic mal an.


Sollte er mal im TV kommen, dann werd ichs bestimmt machen 

Und das mit dem Werbethread ist mir eigentlich egal, ich brauchte nur was, was ich posten konnte


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Streber....


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

reng, wo ist eigentlich deine Schildkröte?

Die fand ich sooooo süß


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> reng, wo ist eigentlich deine Schildkröte?
> 
> Die fand ich sooooo süß


Weg.

Ich hab nämlich kein Geld für eigene Schildkröten (und derzeit auch kein Platz, aber das ist das kleinere Problem), mein Ava hätte mich aber immer dran erinnert.


----------



## highspeedpingu (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

*post*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hm, irgendwie ist es schwer, hier zu psoten.


----------



## Onkel_B (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Weg.
> 
> Ich hab nämlich kein Geld für eigene Schildkröten (und derzeit auch kein Platz, aber das ist das kleinere Problem), mein Ava hätte mich aber immer dran erinnert.


Schade.


ich wollte früher auch mal eine Schildkröte. Aber ich hab meine Eltern irgendwie nicht überreden können


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte früher auch mal eine Schildkröte. Aber ich hab meine Eltern irgendwie nicht überreden können


Als ich das ganze letztens meiner Mutter nebenbei mal so erzählt hab, wollte sie mich fast köpfen. Schließlich steht evtl. in ein paar Jahren ein Studium an, da brauch ihc dann mein Geld. Die Schildkröten müssen dann also noch ein bisschen warten...


----------



## JBevera (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Puff die Uffglocke macht peng und mein Hemd is weg.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich das ganze letztens meiner Mutter nebenbei mal so erzählt hab, wollte sie mich fast köpfen. Schließlich steht evtl. in ein paar Jahren ein Studium an, da brauch ihc dann mein Geld. Die Schildkröten müssen dann also noch ein bisschen warten...


Wieso muss man auch studieren und arbeiten?   



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, irgendwie ist es schwer, hier zu psoten.


Hast es ja doch noch geschafft.

Glückwunsch


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit man sich nen Computer und ne Internetleitung leisten kann um dann hier zu posten.


----------



## RR (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				JBevera am 23.08.2008 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Puff die Uffglocke macht peng und mein Hemd is weg.




Dafür bekommst Figur Nr. 6
 für das Hemd.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 23.08.2008 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... das man schon wieder um ein Haar die Figur verpasst hat^^


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das man schon wieder um ein Haar die Figur verpasst hat^^


Bin ich gewohnt 

Aber das gehört alles zum Plan


----------



## JBevera (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 23.08.2008 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 23.08.2008 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boah Rossi ich liebe dich! Ich wusste, dass es sich irgendwann bewährt, bescheuert zu sein!!!

 

u made my day. Hab ich auf der Party gleich was zu erzählen!!!!


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				JBevera am 23.08.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> u made my day. Hab ich auf der Party gleich was zu erzählen!!!!




_Auf der Party_
JBevera: Hey Mädel, soll ich dir mal was geiles erzählen?
Sie: Klar!
Er: Ich hab heut in sonem Forum für Computerspiele eine Figur von einem Spiel gewonnen, geil, oder?
Sie: Geil! Du bist mein Held, ich liebe solche Freaks wie dich, ich will ein Kind von dir. Komm, lass uns gleich anfangen!


----------



## McDrake (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie: Geil! Du bist mein Held, ich liebe solche Freaks wie dich, ich will ein Kind von dir. Komm, lass uns gleich anfangen!


Das mit dem Kind würd ich dann noch kurz überprüfen...


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 23.08.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder so:

JBevera schleppt eine von der Party ab.
Bei ihm zu hause:

Er: Soll ich dir mal mein RIESENTEIL zeigen?
Sie: Ohhhh JAAAA!

Er steht auf geht ins Nebenzimmer und kommt mit der Figur zurück.
Sie (irritiert): Wow! Ist das aber ein Riesenteil!...
... Ohh, schon sooo spät!
Ich muss weg!

Er


----------



## JBevera (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> JBevera am 23.08.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Auf der Party wird nichts abgeschleppt. Meine Olle is ja auch da.
Sind alles Leute, die ich kenne und die genau so nerdig sind, wie ich.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hier is auf einmal so still.









 :-o


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier is auf einmal so still.
> :-o


Die haben alle meine lahme Story nicht vertragen.

Man darf sich halt nicht mit reng messen....


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich glaube, einfach so zu posten, hat eh kein Sinn, RR wartet auf was witziges/abstruses.
Muss ich halt wieder auf Rätsel warten


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf sich halt nicht mit reng messen....


Ooojaa   



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, einfach so zu posten, hat eh kein Sinn, RR wartet auf was witziges/abstruses.
> Muss ich halt wieder auf Rätsel warten



Was hat am Morgen vier, am Mittag zwei, und am Abend drei Beine?


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat am Morgen vier, am Mittag zwei, und am Abend drei Beine?



Rainer!


@noxi: Wie recht du doch hast


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So traurug es ist, aber Rainer ist nicht die Antwort auf alle Fragen. Denn Rainer ist älter als 42.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Das Rätsel von diesem Sagenungeheuer, viel zu einfach für mich.


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Er ist gerade online!!!
Postet!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

OMG!!!

Nein, Spamsperre


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist gerade online!!!
> Postet!


du bist grausam 
Ich zocke etz dann TF2, eure Chance


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zocke etz dann TF2, eure Chance



hf & gl


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rätsel von diesem Sagenungeheuer, viel zu einfach für mich.


Die Geschichte musste ich mir gestern erst von meinem Deutschlehrer erzählen lassen. Wir kannten sie zwar schon alle, aber er hat das so schön (und ausführlich :> ) erzählt, dass wir ihm alle gerne zugehört haben.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sphinxen sind schon komische Viecher.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 23.08.2008 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Sphinxen sind schon komische Viecher.


Eigentlich ist alles mögliche aus der Antike merkwürdig.


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 23.08.2008 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas kenn ich.

*zurückmeld*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist gerade online!!!
> Postet!


Damit kriegst du mich nicht


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis wann läuftn das Spiel heut noch? 23Uhr? Oder ists schon vorbei?


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann läuftn das Spiel heut noch? 23Uhr? Oder ists schon vorbei?


Hab das eigentlich so verstanden, dass je um 14:00 und 23:00Uhr eine Figur rausgeht.

Aber da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht


----------



## bierchen (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wann läuftn das Spiel heut noch? 23Uhr? Oder ists schon vorbei?


Schon vorbei, ihr könnt alle aufhören zu posten. Am Montag gehts weiter.


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 23.08.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, du hast doch schon eine Figur! Also hör auf uns noch verarschen zu wolln 

@noxi: Neee, dazwischen werden insgesamt 10 verlost


----------



## Lordnikon27 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hä?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

So, der Rainer hat mir eben eine PM geschrieben, dass ich jetzt hier bis Montag Morgen, 09:00 MEZ dichtmachen soll.

_*closed*_


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 23.08.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Rainer hat mir eben eine PM geschrieben, dass ich jetzt hier bis Montag Morgen, 09:00 MEZ dichtmachen soll.
> 
> _*closed*_


Kraaaaasss, ich kann in nem "geschlossenen" Thread posten 

_Da siehst Du mal, was Du für geheime Fähigkeiten hast, reng!   _


_Edit reng: Hey, hör auf meine Posts zu editieren!

Ach und sieh was du angerichtet hast, jetzt traut sich garkeiner mehr zu posten, noxi denkt sogar, dass der Thread wirklich zu wäre  _

_Ich mach hier immer noch, was ich will!   _


----------



## gamerschwein (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 23.08.2008 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr macht mir Angst... ehrlich


----------



## noxious (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach und sieh was du angerichtet hast, jetzt traut sich garkeiner mehr zu posten, noxi denkt sogar, dass der Thread wirklich zu wäre  [/i]


Er war doch dicht.
Aber mit Hilfte deiner übersinnlichen Kräfte hast du die Ketten des bösen gesprengt 

(mein INet war sowieso schon wieder weg^^)


----------



## rengaru (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Schwein, ich liebe dich. 


noxi, der war nicht dicht. Oder ich war zu der Zeit grad zocken, aber ich hab den Thread immer nur offen gesehen


----------



## gamerschwein (23. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 23.08.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Schwein, ich liebe dich.



Ich mich auch. Ist das behandlungsbedürftig?


> noxi, der war nicht dicht. Oder ich war zu der Zeit grad zocken, aber ich hab den Thread immer nur offen gesehen


Dieser ganze Thread. Das alles. Kann das real sein? Ist das nicht Teil eines virtuellen Machwerks um mich zu foltern? Was muss ich tun damit das aufhört?


----------



## Spassbremse (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 23.08.2008 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach:

Diesem Thread fernbleiben.


----------



## gamerschwein (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.08.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht nicht. Will doch ne Figur


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser ganze Thread. Das alles. Kann das real sein? Ist das nicht Teil eines virtuellen Machwerks um mich zu foltern? Was muss ich tun damit das aufhört?


An dem Gerät, an welchem du gerade sitzt, gibt es einen kleinen Schalter.
Damit lässt sich das Gerät ganz einfach ausschalten.  

Oder du machst einfach die Augen zu
 :-o


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 24.08.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach:
> 
> Diesem Thread fernbleiben.



Wow, was für ein Ratschlag.

Sollten einige andere (noxi z.B.) auch mal drüber nachdenken und ebenso befolgen, dann wäre die Welt gleich viel schöner.


----------



## EmmasPapa (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Könnt ihr beide nicht gleich ganz weg bleiben     Hab Euch lieb


----------



## gamerschwein (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 23.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will aber , ich will aber , ich will aber ne verdammte Figur *KREEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIISCHHHHH*
PAPA RAINER, WANN GIBTS ENDLICH NE FIGUR FÜR MICH? *KREEIIIISCH* * BRÜLLL*


----------



## EmmasPapa (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.08.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Kondomen wäre das nicht passiert. Ich hätte da noch die Pille danach rumliegen, soll ich Deine Eltern mal fragen


----------



## gamerschwein (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 24.08.2008 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> gamerschwein am 24.08.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*schluchz*
PAPA RAINER , EMMAS PAPA SAGT BÖSE SACHEN ZU MIR!!!!! *HEUL*


----------



## EmmasPapa (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.08.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 24.08.2008 00:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zur Not tut es auch der Bleistift, die Szene aus The dark night war klasse


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, was für ein Ratschlag.
> 
> Sollten einige andere (noxi z.B.) auch mal drüber nachdenken und ebenso befolgen, dann wäre die Welt gleich viel schöner.


Das find ich nicht schön von dir  

Mir hat der Thread, vor allem durch dich und mit dir, bisher sehr viel Freude und Unterhaltung bereitet


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber du verinngerst meine Gewinnchance, indem du hier postest


Also derzeit kannste ruhig, aber dann nachher oder so (wann is wieder? Heute/Sonntag oder Montag?)


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also derzeit kannste ruhig, aber dann nachher oder so (wann is wieder? Heute/Sonntag oder Montag?)


RR schrieb Sonntag
Aber er schrieb auch was von Samstag nach 23:00Uhr

Rainers Wege sind nunmal unergründlich...


PS
Ich war zuerst hier 

PPS
Würde mir aber natürlich auch zwei Figuren mit dir teilen


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun egal, ich geh schlafen.


Wer brauch schon sone Figur, mir gehts eigentlich auch nur darum hier zu posten und dadurch ne Beschäftigung zu haben, die nicht anstrengend ist 

Und Spaß machts natürlich auch


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun egal, ich geh schlafen.


Warte, ich komm mit  

Ich stell jetzt einfach mal die Wette auf, dass du morgen vor mir postest.

Top die Quatte willt!


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasst sogar gewonnen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Solltre ich meinen Micro-SD -> SD Kartenadapter finden und mich dazu bequemen, den Card-Reader meines Vaters zu entführen, habe ich nen Idiotensicheren Plan. Falls ich dazu zu faul bin, nicht.


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Da bin ich ja mal gleich gespannt


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 00:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Gibt's dafür ne Figur?!   

btw
Hey reng! I'm back again!


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 09:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 13:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seit wann bestimmst du das?


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann bestimmst du das?


Seit ich der 2.Account von RR bin? Was denkst du denn, warum ich nie eine Figur gewinne? Genau, weil ich mir ja schlecht selber was schicken kann


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RR ist viel zu beschäftigt, als dass er noch mit einem so oft postenden 2.Account wie dem deinen hier posten könnte


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch weider da.

Wie schauts aus, schon was wichtiges passiert? Will Mir jetzt net den ganzen thread seit gestern abend wieder durchlesen müssen.


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Will Mir jetzt net den ganzen thread seit gestern abend wieder durchlesen müssen.


Also ich finde es ist bestimmt sehr lesenswert.
Da wird mir reng bestimmt zustimmen.

Nicht wahr reng?!

reeeeeeng?! :-o


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

laaaaaame    

Dann les Ichs halt doch...


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Bin auch wieder da...
Gibts noch Figuren?
@RR Hab´ dir heute auch Süssigkeiten geschickt... (kein Spass!)


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> laaaaaame
> 
> Dann les Ichs halt doch...


Tu das  

Meint ihr RR kommt heut früher?
Ich hab schon Sehnsucht


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr RR kommt heut früher?
> Ich hab schon Sehnsucht



Er hat Dich doch eh auf /ignore


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIINER!?

stimmt das?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er kann das nicht lesen - er hat dich auf ignore


----------



## Teslatier (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 23.08.2008 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Er war doch dicht.


Ich war gestern zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon auch dicht.


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist, hab ich vergessen^^

Willst du nicht ein bischen Zeit sparen?
*auf meine Sign schiel*


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist doch.. ähm... hab Ich vergessen.


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einer weniger *hehe*


----------



## Onkel_B (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Rainer wird bei dem schönen Wetter die Straßen mit seinem Mottorrad unsicher machen


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1   



			
				Onkel_B am 24.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer wird bei dem schönen Wetter die Straßen mit seinem Mottorrad unsicher machen


Sag sowas doch nicht.


----------



## Teslatier (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 24.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer wird bei dem schönen Wetter die Straßen mit seinem Mottorrad unsicher machen


Bei Regen? Aber schönes Wetter ist das schon, stimmt.


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 24.08.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier ist's nicht so schön


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei Mir schon. 20°, Sonne... und Ich sitz hier drin.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch wieder da...
> Gibts noch Figuren?
> @RR Hab´ dir heute auch Süssigkeiten geschickt... (kein Spass!)


*Nach vorne bring*


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Mir schon. 20°, Sonne... und Ich sitz hier drin.


Schäm dich!

Du hättest wenigstens nen Grund rauszugehen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 °, Sonne in Franken...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Freudentanz im Sonnenschein aufführt, um noxi zu ärgern*


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wetter Live Chat


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit Dir selbst?  :-o


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht so aus...
Buääähh, keiner kann mich leiden...


----------



## Onkel_B (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Über Bayern scheint die Sonne


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mach´ich halt erst mal ein Nickerchen...


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glaubst du doch selbst nicht (das mit dem tanzen, obwohl vlt. scheints ja in die Wohnung  )

Hier lugt sie jetzt auch mal ab und zu raus


----------



## Lordnikon27 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woher kommst du? Bin auch aus Franken, RR arbeitet zumindest auch hier. (wobei es streitbar ist, ob Fürth wirklich zu Franken gehört


----------



## RR (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Figur Nr. 7 an noxious


----------



## Hard-2-Get (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 24.08.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Machen Wir doch nen Thread extra für Franken auf.   

PS: Mittelfranken ist kein gutes Franken.  

_/€: Tolle Arbeit noxi_


----------



## Lordnikon27 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Figur Nr. 7 an noxious



Für den Post hast du 17 Minuten gebraucht?  :-o
Naja, ich halt mich etz mal zurück, hab immerhin scho das NT gewonnen


----------



## RR (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 24.08.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 24.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und die achte der Figuren....


----------



## Lordnikon27 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 24.08.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, vielen Dank


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 24.08.2008 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pff, so werden heutzutage also Kritiker mundtot gemacht


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAHU! 

Danke Rainer!  
Du bist sooooo ein guter Mensch  

Außerdem möchte ich mich auch noch bei der Sonne bedanken, ohne die das alles nicht möglich gewesen wäre
 




			
				Hard-2-Get am 24.08.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> _/€: Tolle Arbeit noxi_


Er hat mich doch nicht ignoriert *freu*


Edit
Hey reng! Auch wieder da?!


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 24.08.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat mich doch nicht ignoriert *freu*


Doch, eigentlich schon.

Aber du wurdest so oft zitiert, dass er dich in den Posts der andren bemerkt hat


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> noxious am 24.08.2008 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann danke ich hiermit auch allen Anderen
und besonders dir.
Ohne dich wäre ich wohl nicht so oft hier gewesen


----------



## DoktorX (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also wenn die Figur von McDrake und dem andern Schweizer immer noch nicht angekommen bist, dann brauchst du mir ruhig keine schicken Rainer. Bleibt ja wohl eh beim Zoll hängen.


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DoktorX am 24.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn die Figur von McDrake und dem andern Schweizer immer noch nicht angekommen bist, dann brauchst du mir ruhig keine schicken Rainer. Bleibt ja wohl eh beim Zoll hängen.




Genau, dann schick sie lieber an... hmm, an wen? Wie wärs mit mir?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DoktorX am 24.08.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn die Figur von McDrake und dem andern Schweizer immer noch nicht angekommen bist, dann brauchst du mir ruhig keine schicken Rainer. Bleibt ja wohl eh beim Zoll hängen.


Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.08.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude!


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!

Ein Olympionike freut sich nach dem Gewinn der Medaille bestimmt mehr als davor


----------



## RR (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 24.08.2008 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für dich Figur Nr. 9.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummpf... Zwei Figuren verschlafen.
Jetzt is´ er wieder bis heute Abend weg  
...man beachte die Uhrzeit!
1 Sekunde zu spät...


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Süssigkeiten bekommst du trotzdem...
Außerdem sollst du ja keine Franken bevorzugen und ich hab´ ja schon eine.


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ach, es hat bereits angefangen?

Ich will auch so ne Figur. Hab beim letzten mal keine bekommen.


----------



## PmpppfPfm (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Bier!


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Weil ich dich so schön gemalt hab...   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Eine hat er noch...


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Die Regeln sind aber jetzt anders!
Wer zuletzt gepostet hat bevor er schaut, Gewinnt! (vielleicht)


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Tja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 24.08.2008 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hats Zong gemacht.

Glückwunsch reng!
Du hast sie dir verdient


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 24.08.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich Figur Nr. 9.


Yay! Danke  


Viel Dank übrigens auch an meine Mama, meinen Papa, meine Oma, meine Freunde und ganz besonders an Lord und noxi. Danke


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 24.08.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 24.08.2008 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Sinne:

Salve lucru!


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe zeitweise schon Selbstgespräche geführt weil nix los war.
Wie geht es eigentlich mit dem Thread weiter, wenn die letzte Figur weg ist?


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Sag mal, ist die Regel ernst gemeint, dass der letzte Post gewinnt?


----------



## rengaru (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ist die Regel ernst gemeint, dass der letzte Post gewinnt?


Naja, es kann auch der vorletzte sein, wenn der schöner/witziger war.


----------



## RR (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ist die Regel ernst gemeint, dass der letzte Post gewinnt?




Ja, und du somit die letzte der Figuren.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, ist die Regel ernst gemeint, dass der letzte Post gewinnt?


Was glaubst du wieso ich selbstgespräche geführt habe?
(Wegen der "Überschneidungssekunde")


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## RR (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!




Gern geschehen


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!


Siehst du!
Genau das war sie!


----------



## noxious (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich muss jetzt leider weg.

Das Spiel fand ich sehr toll
(unter anderem weil ich was gewonnen hab^^,
aber auch wegen den anderen freundlichen Gewinnern  )

Vielleicht ist ja morgen abend noch offen wenn ich wiederkomme


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank!


Na also Alter, viele grüße nach Belgien     - hoffentlich musst du nicht so lange auf die Figur warten wie McDrake (der Zoll kann aber auch manchmal nerven   )
Halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## lucdec (24. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.08.2008 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luxemburg   , trotzdem Danke!   

Dürfte aber hier keine Probleme geben.


----------



## grexy14 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Also ich bin für einen neustart gogo     das spiel is cool auserdem will ich auch eine... bin zu wenig im i-net...
-.-


----------



## RR (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Die Figuren für


Boesor
Onkel_B
Teslatier
bierchen
nikiburstr8x
JBevera
noxious
Lordnikon27
rengaru
lucdec

sind raus.

Der Mohr hat seine Pflicht getan, der Mohr kann gehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 25.08.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Figuren für
> 
> 
> Boesor
> ...



Leute, ich glaube wir sollten uns bei Rainer in irgendeiner Art bedanken oder zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es uns Spaß gemacht hat... Ich poste hier keine Bilder mehr - habe mein Bildspam-Konto bei DeviantArt überzogen  

Edit: Also ich fand es lustig, beim zweiten Durchgang hat man aber gemerkt, dass das Interesse am thread nachgelassen hat (Abnutzungserscheinung? Vielleicht...). Womöglich müssen wir uns ein paar Gedanken für ähnliche "Spass-threads" machen oder dem Rainer Ideen unterbreiten, damit er demnächst wieder motiviert ist, allerlei "Geschenke aus den Untiefen seiner Schubladen" herauszurücken.


----------



## lucdec (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.08.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 25.08.2008 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einen Liter Benzin fürs Zweirad?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 25.08.2008 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 25.08.2008 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit kommt er nicht weit. Vielleicht ne Bahncard 50?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Zu Rainers Erheiterung vielleicht ein... Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucdec (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Man nehme:



> Ich poste hier keine Bilder mehr - habe mein Bildspam-Konto bei DeviantArt überzogen.....



+



> Bild oben



=


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 25.08.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Man nehme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Account wurde gehackt!


----------



## grexy14 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

wie wärs eigentlich mit 10 briefmarken...   
wär doch auch was...
dh ich weiß ned glaub auf päckchen kommen keine briefmarken...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 25.08.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Figuren für
> 
> 
> Boesor
> ...



Dankeschön   
Mal schaun, was ich dir als Dankeschön schicke (und wann  )


----------



## noxious (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.08.2008 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich glaube wir sollten uns bei Rainer in irgendeiner Art bedanken oder zum Ausdruck bringen, dass es uns Spaß gemacht hat...
> 
> Edit: Also ich fand es lustig, beim zweiten Durchgang hat man aber gemerkt, dass das Interesse am thread nachgelassen hat (Abnutzungserscheinung? Vielleicht...).


Also ich fands auch sehr toll (bis auf dein Bilderspam  Wieso nur immer diese Katzen :o ) 
Wenn ich bei der ersten Runde zu Hause gewesen wäre hätte ich da auch mitgemacht.
Da hätte ich aber wahrscheinlich nix abgeräumt, da ich bei solchen Wettbewerben leider immer extrem unkreativ bin  

Allerdings fände ich es doch besser, wenn man etwas dafür tuen muss, um einen Preis von Rainer zu ergattern.




			
				grexy14 am 25.08.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs eigentlich mit 10 briefmarken...
> wär doch auch was...
> dh ich weiß ned glaub auf päckchen kommen keine briefmarken...


Gibt's jetzt doch eine Verpackung?
Dachte die werden nackt verschickt.

Meine ist übrigens noch nicht da


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 25.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings fände ich es doch besser, wenn man etwas dafür tuen muss, um einen Preis von Rainer zu ergattern.


Ja, irgendwas "schön verrücktes" *grübel...*


----------



## bierchen (25. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 25.08.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor
> Onkel_B
> Teslatier
> bierchen
> ...


Der Hasenclub hat voll abgestaubt und mal wieder sein Stärke bewiesen.    *stolz bin*


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 25.08.2008 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 25.08.2008 13:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah - du hast den 800. post! Ich will deine Figur!


----------



## lucdec (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Das Ding is da!   Das ging fa fix.

Das ist ja riesig...


----------



## RR (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 24.08.2008 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin richtig gerührt.
ICH habe auch mal was geschenkt bekommen   

Das passiert EXTREM selten.

Dein Päckchen ist heute angekommen. Vielen Dank, highspeedpingu.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 26.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding is da!   Das ging fa fix.
> 
> Das ist ja riesig...



Wie ein kleines Baby!   

  den meinst du doch nicht ernst oder?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 26.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat er dir denn geschickt? Kannst du'n Foto von machen?


----------



## lucdec (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.08.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 26.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  -> auf die Größe bezogen...   

Nochmal Danke!  

Edit: Ich glaube er hat Süßigkeiten bekommen...


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 26.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding is da!   Das ging fa fix.


*immernochwartundhoffnunglangsamaufgeb*


----------



## noxious (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				lucdec am 26.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding is da!   Das ging fa fix.


Meine ist auch schon da  

Hier ein paar Bildchen  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal ein Riesen Danke Rainer


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 26.08.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 26.08.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Selbst" schuld, wenn Du auch im "außereuropäischen Wirtschaftsraum" leben musst.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 26.08.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 26.08.2008 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch innerhalb Deutschlands warten manche noch immer


----------



## RR (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.08.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> RR am 26.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine Maus (PC nicht Pelz) aus Schokolade und einem Foto von ihm.
Der Erste mit einer unpassenden Bemerkung fliegt raus!


----------



## Hard-2-Get (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hatte mal ne ganze Tastatur aus Schoggi.


----------



## McDrake (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Spassbremse am 26.08.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> "Selbst" schuld, wenn Du auch im "außereuropäischen Wirtschaftsraum" leben musst.


Jemand muss doch auf die vielen Deutschen schauen, die in Zürich leben 

_Der Ausländeranteil beträgt in Zürich im zweiten Quartal 2008 30,8 Prozent, wie Statistik Stadt Zürich am Montag mitteilte. Dies entspricht 117'020 Personen. * Fast ein Viertel davon - 26'870 Personen - stammen aus Deutschland *_
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/international/zuerich_so_voll_wie_seit_1978_nicht_mehr_1.815453.html


----------



## Reder (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

was muss man den tun um was von RR zubekommen? Hab Geb. bekomm ich was    *lieb schau*


----------



## noxious (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Reder am 26.08.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss man den tun um was von RR zubekommen? Hab Geb. bekomm ich was    *lieb schau*


Da bist du hier nicht der Erste  

Wo warst du denn die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Reder (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 26.08.2008 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Reder am 26.08.2008 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Angelegenheit ist wichtiger und eine Bitte die vorher keiner hier erwähnt hat    

Ich war immer hier :-o WO soll ich den gewesen sein?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Meine Figur kam heute auch, Klasse, ist wirklich riesig   
Vielen Dank nochmal, von mir kommt irgendwann auch noch ein Dankeschön für die ganzen Gewinne 
Die Figur steht vor meinem Allerheiligsten, evtl. kommt heut noch ein Bild


----------



## noxious (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Reder am 26.08.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war immer hier :-o WO soll ich den gewesen sein?


Ich meinte nur, weil du jetzt erst hier postest


----------



## rengaru (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 26.08.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Figur kam heute auch, Klasse, ist wirklich riesig
> Vielen Dank nochmal, von mir kommt irgendwann auch noch ein Dankeschön für die ganzen Gewinne
> Die Figur steht vor meinem Allerheiligsten, evtl. kommt heut noch ein Bild



Joa, meine hätte heute auch da sein solln.

Obwohl 2-3Leute durchgängig im Haus anwesend waren, hat der Postbote einfach nen Zettel eingeworfen und weg war er...

Jedoch ist auch der Zettel nicht sehr hilfreich, da steht nur B.Nachname drauf, das kann jetzt entweder meine Mutter sein oder ich. Was ist, wenn meine Mutter das Paket abholn möchte, die ihr das aber nicht geben, weil es für mich ist? 

Ich liebe die Deutsche Post 

Aber egal, spätestens Donnerstag hab ich die Figur!


----------



## noxious (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 26.08.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl 2-3Leute durchgängig im Haus anwesend waren, hat der Postbote einfach nen Zettel eingeworfen und weg war er...


Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch, aber dann kam zum Glück nicht der faule Postbote.


----------



## highspeedpingu (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				RR am 26.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> highspeedpingu am 24.08.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitteschön!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Ich hab mir überlegt, das ich die zweite Figur nen Kumpel schenke, der hatte aber bei der ersten Figur schon folgenden Spruch gelassen: "Setz sie bei e-bay rein. Bringt Kohle."   
Neben der ollen Flimmerkiste ist kein Platz mehr...
Ich schmeiß den Fernseher raus! Läuft sowieso nur Kacke!


----------



## Onkel_B (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Merci RR meine Figur ist heute auch angekommen  ist größer als ich gedacht hatte ^^


----------



## Boesor (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 26.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Merci RR meine Figur ist heute auch angekommen  ist größer als ich gedacht hatte ^^



Unser "Familienhund" war sehr misstrauisch und hatte Angst vor dem Teil, aber das wird sich mit der Zeit wohl legen.
Auch von mir, vielen Dank an RR


----------



## JBevera (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Boesor am 26.08.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 26.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding ist echt der Hammer!!!!
Mein Bruder wollt se mir schon klauen.   

DANKE RR


----------



## bierchen (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				Onkel_B am 26.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Merci RR meine Figur ist heute auch angekommen  ist größer als ich gedacht hatte ^^


Echt riesig das Ding. Vielen Dank auch!

Meine ist gleich mit der von noxious, insofern kann ich mir das Bild posten sparen. Oder sehen die alle gleich aus?


----------



## Teslatier (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Hab sie gerade ausgepackt und muss sagen: Mächtig gewaltig, Rossi.  Danke!



Spoiler



Könnte man auch als Werbeslogan benutzen: "mächtig, gewaltig, Rossi."


----------



## memphis76 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 26.08.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 26.08.2008 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ... gar nicht mal so klein ... schick schick 

Ach ja, und GRATZ an die Gewinner


----------



## noxious (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				bierchen am 26.08.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ist gleich mit der von noxious, insofern kann ich mir das Bild posten sparen. Oder sehen die alle gleich aus?


Denke schon, nachdem was ich gesehen habe.
Aber wer weiß. Vlt. hat RR ja auch einen Zonk verschickt  



			
				memphis76 am 26.08.2008 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow ... gar nicht mal so klein ... schick schick


Wenn du mein Bild geguckt hast, muss ich bezüglich der Größe noch sagen,
dass sie da auf einem 10cm-Pappkarton gestanden hat.
Hab garnicht gemerkt, wie gut ich den versteckt habe *g*

Aber sie ist trotzdem sehr groß


----------



## Boesor (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

mal ne frage und bitte nicht hauen, aber was ist das eigentlich für ein kerl (die Figur)?


----------



## rengaru (26. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 26.08.2008 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mein Bild geguckt hast, muss ich bezüglich der Größe noch sagen,
> dass sie da auf einem 10cm-Pappkarton gestanden hat.
> Hab garnicht gemerkt, wie gut ich den versteckt habe *g*
> 
> Aber sie ist trotzdem sehr groß


Puuh, Glück gehabt, sonst wär mir die Figur zu groß gewesen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

So, jetzt wollt ich dem Rainer auch was schicken, nur hab ich keinen Plan wohin!  
(ist kein Witz)


----------



## crackajack (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 27.08.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt wollt ich dem Rainer auch was schicken, nur hab ich keinen Plan wohin!
> (ist kein Witz)


Wie wärs mit der Redaktionsadresse?

Dr.-Mack-Str. 77
90762 Fürth
Deutschland

und einmal Rainer Rosshirt drüber und er sollte es erhalten


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				crackajack am 27.08.2008 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 27.08.2008 08:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke   . @ Boesor: Was die Figur betrifft, keene Ahnung, hab Gothic 3 nie gespielt   .


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Verschickt isses, hoffentlich geht das nicht irgendwo verloren, ich trau der Post noch nicht so richtig (ich verschicke zu selten was)   .


----------



## noxious (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				rengaru am 26.08.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Puuh, Glück gehabt, sonst wär mir die Figur zu groß gewesen


Mir ist sie etwas zu breit am Fuß.
Da passt sie leider nicht auf die dafür vorgesehene Vitrine, geschweige denn hinein


----------



## rengaru (27. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				noxious am 27.08.2008 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 26.08.2008 22:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joa, meine wurd heute von der "Post" abgeholt, ist wirklich riesig. Auf das "Regal" über meinem Pc, passt sie nicht drauf...

Aber ist klasse die Figur, danke nochmal!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*

Mein Dankeschön braucht noch etwa 3 Wochen


----------



## McDrake (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 26.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch innerhalb Deutschlands warten manche noch immer


Ist deine inzwischen mal angekommen?
Bei mir leider nicht


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (27. September 2008)

*AW: Nimm mich!*



			
				McDrake am 27.09.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 26.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, bei mir auch nix  Hat sich wohl ein Postbote unter den Nagel gerissen oder sowas


----------

